# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  CNC Mini shop

## khoa.address

*Xin khai trương CNC Mini Shop!

P/s: Mã hàng nào em còn để hình là còn hàng ah.*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 001: Mở hàng em đăng bán ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 002: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 003: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## jeanvaljean

[Mã hàng 002]

Đính kèm 46577
Đính kèm 46578

Thông số: Lỗ cốt 6,35 - 6,35; Đường kính 25,50mm; Cao trụ 20,00mm

Giá 50k/cái

* A/E nào lấy hết giá tổng 15 con là 675k

---------o0o---------

* A/E nào lấy hết Mã hàng 001 (trừ mục 02) + Mã hàng 002 tính giá gộp là 1.200k + bao ship toàn quốc ah.[/QUOTE]

Em cần 1 con thôi... bác để em 1 con dc ko ạh, dc thi cuoi tuan em ghé lấy

----------


## ali35

> ---------o0o---------
> 
> [Mã hàng 003]
> 
> Đính kèm 46579
> Đính kèm 46580
> 
> Cái bộ này là do tơm tớp, mua mà ko chịu tìm hiểu. Thấy ngoài bãi nhìn tưởng drive 5 pha nên hốt 450k/3 con.
> Về tra datasheet mới biết nó là BLDC. Nên giờ bác nào có việc cần dùng đến nó thì liên hệ em, em xin lại vốn hoặc bo em ít tiền xăng nữa em gả nó ngay và luôn ah.


cái này bác có bán lẻ ko,có  thì e đăng kí 1 cái ngâm kiu

----------


## khoa.address

> [Mã hàng 002]
> 
> Đính kèm 46577
> 
> Em cần 1 con thôi... bác để em 1 con dc ko ạh, dc thi cuoi tuan em ghé lấy


Ok bác, em nhận gạch mở hàng với bác 01 con ah.
Xác nhận gạch đến 16h chiều mai (22/09/2017) nhé bác.

----------


## khoa.address

> cái này bác có bán lẻ ko,có  thì e đăng kí 1 cái ngâm kiu


Dạ để nguyên bộ cho A/E dễ ráp máy bác, bác xem lấy giá cả bộ đó được nhiêu, nếu hợp lý em nhượng bác về ngâm cứu ah.
Bác ngâm cứu mà thành công sau này kiếm thêm 2 con nữa khó lắm ah.

----------


## ali35

> Dạ để nguyên bộ cho A/E dễ ráp máy bác, bác xem lấy giá cả bộ đó được nhiêu, nếu hợp lý em nhượng bác về ngâm cứu ah.
> Bác ngâm cứu mà thành công sau này kiếm thêm 2 con nữa khó lắm ah.


hi hi em ko rành về món này ,tò mò xem thế nào thui,chứ em ngâm kiu thì 50% là nó tèo bác ạ,lấy cả 3 thì bỏ ko cũng uổng,thanks bác ạ,oánh dấu lần sau ủng hộ bác sau vậy

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 004: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Dạ để nguyên bộ cho A/E dễ ráp máy bác, bác xem lấy giá cả bộ đó được nhiêu, nếu hợp lý em nhượng bác về ngâm cứu ah.
> Bác ngâm cứu mà thành công sau này kiếm thêm 2 con nữa khó lắm ah.


Cái này nó điều khiển tốc độ thôi. Kiếm motor với cái jack cấm xanh xanh chắc cũng phê. Bán cho ổng Alibaba 1 cái ngâm cứu đi. Về chạy ổng khoái là ổng mua hết chứ gì.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ali35

> Cái này nó điều khiển tốc độ thôi. Kiếm motor với cái jack cấm xanh xanh chắc cũng phê. Bán cho ổng Alibaba 1 cái ngâm cứu đi. Về chạy ổng khoái là ổng mua hết chứ gì.


HEYZA tưởng mùa mưa bão có ít time ngâm kíu ai dè sếp sai sửa ,gia cố mấy cái buồng thổi cát,kỉu này chắc cả cái motor 110v cũng phải vào kho rồi bác ạ,Ali35 mới có cái mùi dê bác ạ ali33 chỉ có mùi bia thôi

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Cái này nó điều khiển tốc độ thôi. Kiếm motor với cái jack cấm xanh xanh chắc cũng phê. Bán cho ổng Alibaba 1 cái ngâm cứu đi. Về chạy ổng khoái là ổng mua hết chứ gì.


Dạ chắc em để nguyên bộ cho A/E lỡ họ cần bác ah. Phá lẻ ra mốt kiếm khó lắm ah.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 005: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 006: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 007: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 008: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 009: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 010: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 011: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## ali35

mã 008 lấy 1 cái màu trắng nha bác,lát sms cho bác

----------


## khoa.address

> mã 008 lấy 1 cái màu trắng nha bác,lát sms cho bác


Vâng bác, Xác nhận với bác [Mã hàng 008] một cái màu trắng

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 012: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## daomanh_hung

> ---------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> 
> [Mã hàng 016] - Step mini gắn hộp số harmonic đẹp long lanh.
> 
> Thông số cơ bản:
> ...


cho e hỏi tý ko ghi gì sao bác biết nó là hamonic ah! :v bác tháo ra xem rồi ah

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> cho e hỏi tý ko ghi gì sao bác biết nó là hamonic ah! :v bác tháo ra xem rồi ah


Có tháo ra cũng ko thể biết là hamonic. Tại vì hamonic là tên cái hãng sản xuất hộp số. Chắc ý bác là cái hộp số dạng hành tinh phải ko ạ. kaka

----------


## khoa.address

> cho e hỏi tý ko ghi gì sao bác biết nó là hamonic ah! :v bác tháo ra xem rồi ah





> Có tháo ra cũng ko thể biết là hamonic. Tại vì hamonic là tên cái hãng sản xuất hộp số. Chắc ý bác là cái hộp số dạng hành tinh phải ko ạ. kaka


Vâng bác, em có mở cái đầu ra xem để đăng đúng hàng bán ah.

Nó là dạng hộp số "Strain wave gear principle" em ko biết có dùng đúng từ chuyên môn không, nhưng nói theo tiếng việt dễ hiểu là cơ cấu truyền động của nó thông qua một cái vòng bi hình ovan.

Nên trong bài đăng bán em ghi chú rất rõ ràng ah [Hộp số "harmonic" (tên gọi cúng cơm mà anh em diễn đàn dùng chung cho hộp số dạng sóng)] em không nói đây là hộp số của hãng harmonic, cái từ "harmonic" là A/E trên đây hay dùng chung cho mấy hộp số truyền động dạng này.

Còn nếu những sản phẩm mà bên ngoài nó có tem thông số rõ ràng như sau thì em sẽ ko phải giải thích nhé hai bác. Ví dụ em có con này:

Đính kèm 47521

----------

Bongmayquathem, daomanh_hung

----------


## GORLAK

2 con step nhỏ là hs harmonic đó, mình có xài qua rồi, tỉ số truyền 1:100

----------


## khoa.address

> 2 con step nhỏ là hs harmonic đó, mình có xài qua rồi, tỉ số truyền 1:100


Vâng cảm ơn bác!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 013: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

em lấy hai hộp số 1/5 nhé bác, mai chủ nhật bác ở lái thiêu hả em ghé lấy.

----------


## khoa.address

> em lấy hai hộp số 1/5 nhé bác, mai chủ nhật bác ở lái thiêu hả em ghé lấy.


Vâng bác, xác nhận đơn hàng của bác đến chiều mai ah.

Thank bác!

----------


## MetXi

Mình gạch 1 động cơ (ms 16) và 1 bldc (ms3) bác chủ nhé. Mai liên hệ ck nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

> Mình gạch 1 động cơ (ms 16) và 1 bldc (ms3) bác chủ nhé. Mai liên hệ ck nhé.


Vâng bác, xác nhận với bác đơn hàng của bác đến chiều mai (09/10/2017) ah!

[Mã hàng 003] - 01 Driver BLDC 

[Mã hàng 016] - 01 Step mini gắn hộp số harmonic

Cảm ơn bác!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 014: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 015: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 016: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## legiao

Có con asm98AC không bác chủ

----------


## khoa.address

> Có con asm98AC không bác chủ


Dạ ko bác, em chỉ có nhiêu hàng trên bài thôi ah.

----------


## thuyên1982

01. Cốt ra đk 20mm; Cốt vào âm đk 19mm; Mặt bích 85x85; Chiều dài thân 96; Tỉ số truyền 8:1- Giá 800k/cái
02. Cốt ra đk 13mm; Cốt vào âm đk 14mm; Mặt bích 60x60; Chiều dài thân 79; Tỉ số truyền 10:1- Giá 450k/cái

thứ 7 em ghé anh lấy hai cái này nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

> 01. Cốt ra đk 20mm; Cốt vào âm đk 19mm; Mặt bích 85x85; Chiều dài thân 96; Tỉ số truyền 8:1- Giá 800k/cái
> 02. Cốt ra đk 13mm; Cốt vào âm đk 14mm; Mặt bích 60x60; Chiều dài thân 79; Tỉ số truyền 10:1- Giá 450k/cái
> 
> thứ 7 em ghé anh lấy hai cái này nhé.


Vâng anh, nhận gạch anh đến chiều thứ 7 ah. Cảm ơn anh!

Đính kèm 48017; Đính kèm 48018

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 017: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 018: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 019: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## kimtuan20021989

Mình gạch 5 driver tn6600 nha bác

----------


## khoa.address

> Mình gạch 5 driver tn6600 nha bác


Vâng bác, em xác nhận đơn hàng của bác đến hết chiều mai ah.

Cảm ơn bác!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 020: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 021: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 022: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 023: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## hung1706

[Mã hàng 031] - Hộp số đồng trục

02. SPG: Cốt vào 14mm; Cốt ra 16mm; Mặt bích 60mm; Chiều dài thân 92mm; Tỉ số truyền 10:1 - Giá 450k/cái

03. ATG: Cốt vào 14mm; Cốt ra 16mm; Mặt bích 60mm; Chiều dài thân 87mm; Tỉ số truyền 10:1 - Giá 450k/cái

Bác chủ kiem tra rơ ráo giúp em nhá, neu ko có rơ thì em lay 2 em này  :Big Grin:

----------


## khoa.address

Vâng bác, hàng rơ em phải có chú thích chứ ah. Hàng quay êm, mượt, khít bác ah.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ok bác. Vay em lay 2 món này. Sáng mai em alo cho bác !

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 024: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

02. SPG: Cốt vào 14mm; Cốt ra 16mm; Mặt bích 60mm; Chiều dài thân 92mm; Tỉ số truyền 10:1 - Giá 450k/cái

03. ATG: Cốt vào 14mm; Cốt ra 16mm; Mặt bích 60mm; Chiều dài thân 87mm; Tỉ số truyền 10:1 - Giá 450k/cái


hai cái này còn thì mình lấy nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

Vâng, anh ghé nhà em lấy nhé. Thank anh!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 025: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 026: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 027: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Manh Design

[Mã hàng 014] - Pin NIPRON BS06 Điện áp còn gần như mới - Giá: 175k/cái

Cái này ship em 2 con được không bác ?

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> [Mã hàng 014] - Pin NIPRON BS06 Điện áp còn gần như mới - Giá: 175k/cái
> 
> Cái này ship em 2 con được không bác ?


Cái này em chỉ có 1 cái thôi bác ah.

----------


## vufree

Tạm gạch mã 033

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Tạm gạch mã 033


Vâng! Xác nhận gạch của bác ah! Thank bác!

----------


## Khanh4g

con minh gach 1 bo

----------


## khoa.address

> con minh gach 1 bo


Cái này có khách gạch con step PH599-A rồi ah, để mai hỏi lại xem nếu khách hủy gạch thì em báo bác.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 028: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 029: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 030: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Xuan Gio

gach mon nay nhe thot,

03. Loại 03: Tổng chiều dài 210mm; Rộng 40mm; Cao (Đáy thanh trượt lên mặt trên con trượt) 20mm; Hành trình làm việc 91mm; Vitme fi 6mm; Bước 01mm - Giá 300k/bộ (Có 01 bộ)

----------


## khoa.address

> gach mon nay nhe thot,
> 
> 03. Loại 03: Tổng chiều dài 210mm; Rộng 40mm; Cao (Đáy thanh trượt lên mặt trên con trượt) 20mm; Hành trình làm việc 91mm; Vitme fi 6mm; Bước 01mm - Giá 300k/bộ (Có 01 bộ)


Lúc nãy có bác gọi điện báo lấy rồi ah, nếu số điện thoại của bác là ****825114 thì em xác nhận gạch ah. Nếu ko phải thì bác thông cảm, nếu khách ko lấy em báo bác sau nhé. Thank bác!

----------


## Nguyenlinh

Bác có em biến tần nào dưới 0,5kw k ạ. Có thì car em 01692 787 357

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác có em biến tần nào dưới 0,5kw k ạ. Có thì car em 01692 787 357


Em không có bác ah!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 031: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

01. NEUGART: Cốt ra 20mm; Cốt vào 19mm; Chiều cao thân 115mm; Mặt bích 90x90mm; Tỷ số truyền 15/1 - Giá 800k/cái

02. FUJI: Cốt ra 19mm; Cốt vào 14mm; Chiều cao thân 105mm; Mặt bích 80x80mm; Tỷ số truyền 9/1 - Giá 800k/cái


hai cái này còn thì mình lấy nhé, gom nhiều nhiều vào sao cứ bắn tỉa vậy?

----------


## khoa.address

> 01. NEUGART: Cốt ra 20mm; Cốt vào 19mm; Chiều cao thân 115mm; Mặt bích 90x90mm; Tỷ số truyền 15/1 - Giá 800k/cái
> 
> 02. FUJI: Cốt ra 19mm; Cốt vào 14mm; Chiều cao thân 105mm; Mặt bích 80x80mm; Tỷ số truyền 9/1 - Giá 800k/cái
> 
> 
> hai cái này còn thì mình lấy nhé, gom nhiều nhiều vào sao cứ bắn tỉa vậy?


Vâng anh, chiều tối ghé em lấy ah.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 032: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## trucnguyen

Em lấy con moto Alpha 66AC.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## khoa.address

> Em lấy con moto Alpha 66AC.


Em bán cả hai luôn bác, bác lấy cả đi ah.

----------


## trucnguyen

> Em bán cả hai luôn bác, bác lấy cả đi ah.


OK, vậy tôi lấy cả 2 như trao đổi qua điện thoại.
cảm ơn.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 033: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 034: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## BKH

> CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!
> 
> ---------o0o---------
> 
> 
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> ...


3 hộp số mitsu có rơ lắc j ko bác.

----------


## khoa.address

> 3 hộp số mitsu có rơ lắc j ko bác.


Em lắc tay thì ko thấy rơ bác, còn về độ rơ thiết kế thì bác tra manula dùm vì em mo rành mấy món này ah. 

Đính kèm 49346

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 035: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## futurenguyen

Bác còn bộ step 5pha vexta nào ko để mình 1 bộ

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 036: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## MetXi

Step 5 phase kèm hộp số (hình như ms25) còn cái nào ko bác chủ

----------


## khoa.address

> Step 5 phase kèm hộp số (hình như ms25) còn cái nào ko bác chủ


Còn mấy con size nhỏ, nhưng có người gạch hết rồi bác. Nếu khách hủy gạch em báo bác lại sau nhé. Thank bác!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 037: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 038: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 039: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 040: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 041: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 042: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## emptyhb

Thích mỗi cái ụ gá mâm cặp. Nếu bác chủ bán lẻ cho em xin giá với nhé!

----------


## khoa.address

> Thích mỗi cái ụ gá mâm cặp. Nếu bác chủ bán lẻ cho em xin giá với nhé!


Dạ 3,5tr em tháo gửi bác luôn ah.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Ninh Tran

thích combo máy tiện của bác.

----------


## khoa.address

> thích combo máy tiện của bác.


Vâng bác, thích thì nhích luôn ah, bác nhiệt tình em mời cafe ah. Hihi

----------


## GORLAK

Bác gởi cho mình 3 cái khớp nối số 8 nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác gởi cho mình 3 cái khớp nối số 8 nhé.


Vâng bác, xác nhận 3 khớp nối. Mã hàng 047, mục số 08 ah.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 043: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 044: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

---------o0o---------

----------


## anhcos

Mấy cái thụt ra thụt vào kia tốc độ có nhanh bằng nửa cái xylanh của bác không đấy?

----------

khoa.address

----------


## anhcos

Thấy ròi bác, 12mm/s thì chậm quá nhỉ.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Mấy cái thụt ra thụt vào kia tốc độ có nhanh bằng nửa cái xylanh của bác không đấy?


Tốc độ của em bằng hai lần nó là cùng bác ah. kaka

----------


## khoa.address

---------o0o---------

----------


## thuyên1982

01. Cốt ra 20mm; Cốt vào âm 19mm; Chiều cao thân 122mm; Mặt bích 85x85mm; Tỷ số truyền 05/1 - Giá 700k/cái
gạch cái này nhé chờ xem có gì lấy thêm

----------


## khoa.address

> 01. Cốt ra 20mm; Cốt vào âm 19mm; Chiều cao thân 122mm; Mặt bích 85x85mm; Tỷ số truyền 05/1 - Giá 700k/cái
> gạch cái này nhé chờ xem có gì lấy thêm


Vâng anh, khi nào rảnh ghé nhà em lấy nhé.

----------


## thuyên1982

mấy cái khớp nối nhỏ mình lấy hết nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

> mấy cái khớp nối nhỏ mình lấy hết nhé.


Vâng anh, [Mã hàng 047] - Khớp nối

01. Cốt 03/03mm; ĐK thân 13mm; Chiều cao thân 19mm; Bằng nhôm; Dạng khớp cắt rãnh xoắn - Giá 40k/cái

02. Cốt 05/05mm; ĐK thân 13mm; Chiều cao thân 25mm; Bằng thép; Dạng khớp cắt rãnh xoắn - Giá 50k/cái (100k/02 cái)

03. Cốt 06/06mm; ĐK thân 20mm; Chiều cao thân 26mm; Bằng thép; Dạng khớp cắt rãnh xoắn - Giá 70k/cái

04. Cốt 4,5/08mm; ĐK thân 19mm; Chiều cao thân 27mm; Bằng nhôm; Dạng khớp hai tầng - Giá 70k/cái

05. Cốt 10/10mm; ĐK thân 23mm; Chiều cao thân 35mm; Bằng đồng thau mạ trắng; Dạng ống nhún - Giá 70k/cái

06. Cốt 05/05mm; ĐK thân 15mm; Chiều cao thân 22mm; Bằng thép; Dạng khớp cắt rãnh xoắn - Giá 50k/cái (350k/06 cái)

07. Cốt 12/14mm; ĐK thân 56mm; Chiều cao thân 60mm; Bằng nhôm; Dạng khớp hai tầng - Giá 200k/cái

Tổng cộng 07 mục là 900k

*Tính anh 700k tất cả ah*

Thank anh nhé!

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 045: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Duytri

> *Xin khai trương CNC Mini Shop!
> 
> P/s: Mã hàng nào em còn để hình là còn hàng ah.*
> 
> Đính kèm 49783


có AC servo bán không anh

----------


## khoa.address

> có AC servo bán không anh


Dạ ko bác ơi, chỉ có mấy món em đăng bài thôi ah.

----------


## Duytri

> Dạ ko bác ơi, chỉ có mấy món em đăng bài thôi ah.


Máy nhà bị hư, mà không có gì để thay thế cả. @@@@

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 046: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Duc87hp

Bộ trượt mini hành trình đc b nhiêu vậy b

----------


## khoa.address

> Bộ trượt mini hành trình đc b nhiêu vậy b


Hành trình được 60mm bác ah. +30 ~ -30

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 047: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 048: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 049: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## v0danh

hàng                ngon

----------


## mtle5554

Mã hàng 071 có cục nào mặt bích gắn mâm cặp đk 80 ko bác?

----------


## khoa.address

> Mã hàng 071 có cục nào mặt bích gắn mâm cặp đk 80 ko bác?


Ah ko bác, về bác độ lại thôi ah.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 050: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

- Hộp số WERNER vuông góc 90 độ - Giá 400k/cái - Lấy cả 06 tính 2.200k/06 cái


[Mã hàng 043] - Hộp số - Giá 1.000k/04 cái

01. SPG: Cốt ra 13mm; Cốt vào 08mm; Chiều cao thân 72mm; Mặt bích 42x42mm; Tỷ số truyền 10/1 - Giá 300k/cái

02. BRATO: Cốt ra 13mm; Cốt vào 08mm; Chiều cao thân 74mm; Mặt bích 45x45mm; Tỷ số truyền 7/1 - Giá 300k/cái

03. ATG: Cốt ra 13mm; Cốt vào 08mm; Chiều cao thân 76mm; Mặt bích 46x46mm; Tỷ số truyền 10/1 - Giá 300k/cái (Có 02 cái)


dọn hộ bác chủ mớ này nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

> - Hộp số WERNER vuông góc 90 độ - Giá 400k/cái - Lấy cả 06 tính 2.200k/06 cái
> 
> 
> [Mã hàng 043] - Hộp số - Giá 1.000k/04 cái
> 
> 01. SPG: Cốt ra 13mm; Cốt vào 08mm; Chiều cao thân 72mm; Mặt bích 42x42mm; Tỷ số truyền 10/1 - Giá 300k/cái
> 
> 02. BRATO: Cốt ra 13mm; Cốt vào 08mm; Chiều cao thân 74mm; Mặt bích 45x45mm; Tỷ số truyền 7/1 - Giá 300k/cái
> 
> ...


Vâng anh! Khi nào ghé nhà lấy anh alo em.

Tổng cộng 3.200k - *Anh gửi em 2.700k thôi ah.*

Thank anh nhé!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 051: CNC Mini Shop xin hưởng ứng ngày "Black Friday" ah!*

----------


## Echchum

Em lấy 3 cái driver SANYO DENKI PMM-BA-5603-1 và cái driver Meclec 551A bác nhé

----------

Ninh Tran

----------


## khoa.address

> Em lấy 3 cái driver SANYO DENKI PMM-BA-5603-1 và cái driver Meclec 551A bác nhé


Vâng ah, thank bác nhé!

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

01. FUJI: Cốt ra 19mm; Cốt vào âm 14mm; Chiều cao thân 118mm; Mặt bích 80x80mm; Tỷ số truyền 25/1 - Giá 250k/cái

02. SHIMPO: Cốt ra 16mm; Cốt vào âm 14mm; Chiều cao thân 125mm; Mặt bích 90x90mm; Tỷ số truyền 70/1 - Giá 300k/cái

E lấy 2 món này nhé bác

----------


## khoa.address

> 01. FUJI: Cốt ra 19mm; Cốt vào âm 14mm; Chiều cao thân 118mm; Mặt bích 80x80mm; Tỷ số truyền 25/1 - Giá 250k/cái
> 
> 02. SHIMPO: Cốt ra 16mm; Cốt vào âm 14mm; Chiều cao thân 125mm; Mặt bích 90x90mm; Tỷ số truyền 70/1 - Giá 300k/cái
> 
> E lấy 2 món này nhé bác


Vâng bác, giá đó chỉ áp dụng thanh toán trước 24h ngày 26/11/2017 nhé bác. Thank bác!

----------


## Mới CNC

03. Bayside: Cốt ra 16mm; Cốt vào âm 06mm; Chiều cao thân 110mm; Mặt bích 60x60mm; Tỉ số truyền 20:1 - Giá 200k/cái

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...#ixzz4zY9vZRph
Món này còn mình lấy nhé!

----------


## khoa.address

> 03. Bayside: Cốt ra 16mm; Cốt vào âm 06mm; Chiều cao thân 110mm; Mặt bích 60x60mm; Tỉ số truyền 20:1 - Giá 200k/cái
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...#ixzz4zY9vZRph
> Món này còn mình lấy nhé!


Do e có ghi rõ trong bài tham gia phong trào Black Friday là ko nhận gạch, chỉ xác nhận thanh toán ngay nên món nào em chưa ghi chú đã bán thì là còn hàng bác ah.

----------


## thuyên1982

[Mã hàng 054] - Máy phay mini PROSPEC PSF385-VD (hàng nội địa Nhật) dư dùng cần thanh lý;

goole không thấy em này cho tý thông tin cơ bản đi, ok lấy về làm máy khoan chắc đc.

----------


## khoa.address

> [Mã hàng 054] - Máy phay mini PROSPEC PSF385-VD (hàng nội địa Nhật) dư dùng cần thanh lý;
> 
> goole không thấy em này cho tý thông tin cơ bản đi, ok lấy về làm máy khoan chắc đc.


Hihi, hôm nào anh qua em dẫn lên nhà em lôi nó ra cho anh ngâm cứu.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

ok thanks..

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 052: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Nam CNC

chiều nay lấy món DMG85 , rất ngon , cảm ơn chủ thớt nhiệt tình ghé qua em giao hàng. 

Đã test chạy rất mượt mà êm ái.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> chiều nay lấy món DMG85 , rất ngon , cảm ơn chủ thớt nhiệt tình ghé qua em giao hàng. 
> 
> Đã test chạy rất mượt mà êm ái.


Vâng anh, anh sài được là ok rồi. E giữ nó cũng chẳng biết chế cái gì. Hihi

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 053: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Gamo

> chiều nay lấy món DMG85 , rất ngon , cảm ơn chủ thớt nhiệt tình ghé qua em giao hàng. 
> 
> Đã test chạy rất mượt mà êm ái.


Mai tau qua, hehe....

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## trucnguyen

> Mai tau qua, hehe....


Nhớ dắt em theo nhe anh Gà.

----------


## GORLAK

Mấy con driver alpha nhỏ có kèm động cơ luôn ko e?

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Mấy con driver alpha nhỏ có kèm động cơ luôn ko e?


Kèm theo nó trong máy tháo ra là step anpha size 42 anh.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 054: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 055: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Mr.T03

Combo còn ko a. 01 và 03. nếu còn ship ra Hải Phòng đc ko ạ.tks a

----------


## khoa.address

> Combo còn ko a. 01 và 03. nếu còn ship ra Hải Phòng đc ko ạ.tks a


Combo nào bác? [Mã hàng 078] hay [Mã hàng 079] ah?

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 056: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## hungmtcn

Bác cho e gạch mớ ke bát nhé

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác cho e gạch mớ ke bát nhé


Cái này có gạch rồi, nếu vỡ gạch e báo lại bác sau qua zalo ah.

----------


## Mr.T03

> Combo nào bác? [Mã hàng 078] hay [Mã hàng 079] ah?


Còn không bác ơi. Còn để e nha bác.tks

----------


## khoa.address

> Còn không bác ơi. Còn để e nha bác.tks


Khách lấy hết rồi bác ah. [Mã hàng 079] chỉ còn mục số 05 thôi. Để có hàng mới e đăng sau ah. Thank bác!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 057: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 058: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 059: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 060: CNC Mini Shop xin làm chương trình "sale off" cuối tuần mong A/E ủng hộ cho vui ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

bán lỗ vốn ah

----------


## khoa.address

> bán lỗ vốn ah


Bán chậm quá lâu lâu làm cái gì đó cho vui anh, với lại muốn xả bớt để đi kiếm đồ mới. Hihi

----------


## thuyên1982

> Bán chậm quá lâu lâu làm cái gì đó cho vui anh, với lại muốn xả bớt để đi kiếm đồ mới. Hihi


thừa nước đục thả câu lấy hết mớ hộp số còn lại nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

> thừa nước đục thả câu lấy hết mớ hộp số còn lại nhé.


Hihi, thank anh! Mai cái máy mài của anh có rảnh ko, sẵn chiều mai em qua nhờ anh mài dùm miếng sắt 250x300 luôn nhé.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Hihi, thank anh! Mai cái máy mài của anh có rảnh ko, sẵn chiều mai em qua nhờ anh mài dùm miếng sắt 250x300 luôn nhé.


ok................

----------


## Duc87hp

B nào lấy step 2 pha(bộ 6 con) thì cho e chung 2 con 56x56x113 (3a) với nhé

----------


## hoangminhtin

> *Sheet 060: CNC Mini Shop xin làm chương trình "sale off" cuối tuần mong A/E ủng hộ cho vui ah!*
> 
> ***
> 
> _Ghi chú: Giá này chỉ áp dụng đến hết 20h59p ngày 10/12/2017; Hết thời gian này em sẽ điều chỉnh giá lại như cũ ah.
> 
> Do là giá hưởng ứng phong trào nên em xin mạn phép KHÔNG NHẬN GẠCH chỉ xác nhận thanh toán để nhận hàng trong thời gian này ah. Xin cảm ơn!_
> 
> 
> ...


nhìn mấy đầu chấu nhỏ nhỏ cưng quá a ơi !

----------


## khoa.address

> B nào lấy step 2 pha(bộ 6 con) thì cho e chung 2 con 56x56x113 (3a) với nhé




Bác Duc87hp lấy cả 06 con luôn về để dành ah. Giá quá tốt cho những em chân dài đến nách. Hihi

----------


## Duc87hp

e cũng muốn để dành nhưng cuối năm hết gạo  :Frown:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## đính85

minh da chuyen tien 2 hop so 211k

----------


## khoa.address

> minh da chuyen tien 2 hop so 211k


Em ghi chú là "Đã bán" rồi mà bác, bác ko alo em mà đã chuyển tiền, bác nhanh quá giờ làm em với bác phải tốn phí chuyển tiền nè. Hic hic 

Dù sao cũng cảm ơn bác đã quan tâm đến gian hàng ah. Em đã chuyển hoàn tiền cho bác rồi. Thank bác!

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Mã 071. Mâm cập 100 trung quốc hiệu gì vậy Anh ?

----------


## khoa.address

> Mã 071. Mâm cập 100 trung quốc hiệu gì vậy Anh ?


Đây bác!

Đính kèm 51995

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 061: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 062: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

02. Hộp giảm tốc bánh răng hành tinh: Cốt vào âm 19mm (Có sẵn vòng đệm cốt 16mm); Cốt ra 22mm; Mặt bích 85x85mm; Chiều cao thân 123mm; Tỷ số truyền 5:1 - Giá 750.000 VNĐ/cái

cái này có mấy cái vậy khoa?

----------


## khoa.address

> 02. Hộp giảm tốc bánh răng hành tinh: Cốt vào âm 19mm (Có sẵn vòng đệm cốt 16mm); Cốt ra 22mm; Mặt bích 85x85mm; Chiều cao thân 123mm; Tỷ số truyền 5:1 - Giá 750.000 VNĐ/cái
> 
> cái này có mấy cái vậy khoa?


Có một cái đó ah anh.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 063: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 064: Còn mấy món đồ bán chậm giảm giá bán cho nhanh hết hàng ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 065: Em xin cập nhật lại [Mã hàng 071] một chút, các mặt hàng khác xem ở "Sheet 064" giúp em: Loại ụ "trắng" đã bán hết giờ chỉ còn loại màu "hồng tím", thông số như nhau.*

----------


## Thangnd

> *Sheet 064: Còn mấy món đồ bán chậm giảm giá bán cho nhanh hết hàng ah!*
> 
> [Mã hàng 082] - Combo
> 
> 
> 02. Combo trần: Hành trình 155mm; Chiều dài tổng 285mm; Thanh ray bi bản 15mm dày 13,8mm; Block trượt 02 tầng bi; Vít me đk 08mm, bước 12mm - Giá 250.000 đồng
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 54049; Đính kèm 54050;


Mình lấy cái 02 này nhé (cái nhỏ nhất), bác cho xin số tk, tks!

----------


## thuyên1982

02. Hộp giảm tốc bánh răng hành tinh: Cốt vào âm 16mm; Cốt ra 22mm; Mặt bích 85x85mm; Chiều cao thân 123mm; Tỷ số truyền 5:1 - Giá 700.000 đồng

lấy cái này nhá

----------


## khoa.address

> Mình lấy cái 02 này nhé (cái nhỏ nhất), bác cho xin số tk, tks!
> 
> 02. Combo trần: Hành trình 155mm; Chiều dài tổng 285mm; Thanh ray bi bản 15mm dày 13,8mm; Block trượt 02 tầng bi; Vít me đk 08mm, bước 12mm - Giá 250.000 đồng


Bác cho xin cái số điện thoại liên lạc hoặc zalo E gửi thông tin ah. Ko biết sao liên lạc với bác luôn, hihi

----------


## khoa.address

> 02. Hộp giảm tốc bánh răng hành tinh: Cốt vào âm 16mm; Cốt ra 22mm; Mặt bích 85x85mm; Chiều cao thân 123mm; Tỷ số truyền 5:1 - Giá 700.000 đồng
> 
> lấy cái này nhá


Vâng anh, em cất lúc nào có việc đi ngang thì ghé nhà em lấy nhé.

Nếu bận mà cần gấp thì anh báo lại, cuối tuần em mang qua anh.

----------


## Thangnd

> Bác cho xin cái số điện thoại liên lạc hoặc zalo E gửi thông tin ah. Ko biết sao liên lạc với bác luôn, hihi


Số đt e: 0975 096888

----------


## Hung rau

Mình lấy combo trần trụi có vítme 12 bước 12 giá 300k nhé! Bạn nhắn dùm STK nhé VietComBank càng tốt,!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 066: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật lại hàng ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 067: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Chim Xanh

CHo mình gạch 2 cặp dài dài hành trình dài MH095 - 6, MH095 - 7, cho mình mã chính xác của hai cặp đó luôn nha.

----------


## khoa.address

> CHo mình gạch 2 cặp dài dài hành trình dài MH095 - 6, MH095 - 7, cho mình mã chính xác của hai cặp đó luôn nha.


Bác liên hệ lại e nếu vẫn cần ah. Thank bác!

Đính kèm 54484; Đính kèm 54485

----------


## khoa.address

---------o0o---------

----------


## khoa.address

---------o0o---------

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 068: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 069: Còn mấy món đồ bán chậm, nay nhân dịp tuần gần cuối của năm con gà CNC Mini Shop xin làm chương trình "sale off 30%" mong A/E ủng hộ cho mau hết hàng ah!*

----------


## vncncdiy

> [Mã hàng 094] - Bộ step 02 phase đồng bộ mới tháo máy
> Đính kèm 54530


Cái này có chạy Step/Dir được ko bác chủ?

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 070: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật lại giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

> 02. Hộp giảm tốc bánh răng hành tinh: Cốt vào âm 16mm; Cốt ra 22mm; Mặt bích 85x85mm; Chiều cao thân 123mm; Tỷ số truyền 5:1 - Giá 700.000 đồng
> 
> lấy cái này nhá


Dạo này ít đi ngang qua em hay quên mất món hàng này rồi anh? Hehe

----------


## thuyên1982

> Dạo này ít đi ngang qua em hay quên mất món hàng này rồi anh? Hehe


SORY cũng hơi bận tý chắc ít bữa ghé lấy.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 071: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới.*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 072: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 073: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 074: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## duyvinh101

hàng ngon ah

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 075: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

Khớp nối ế quá up lên cho A/E lựa tiếp nào.

Lấy nhiều cứ thương lượng giá sàn trực tiếp ah. Hihi

Thanh kìu vé ri mớt!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 076: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## garynguyen

Em lấy hai cây vít me 1202 nhé bác. Gọi hoài ko đc

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 077: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## cokhimha

Chúc bác bán đc nhiều hàng

----------


## khoa.address

Còn cái đống khớp ế này bác nào nhắn em cái giá chống ế với, được em gả luôn ah. Hihi

[Mã hàng 099] - Khớp nối: Lỗ cốt 13-13mm; Cao 27mm; ĐK thân 32mm; Chất liệu full Inox

Số lượng 118 con

*Đã bán*

Đính kèm 55842; Đính kèm 55844

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 078: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Hung rau

Mình gạch mã hàng 109 lấy 2 driver mỹ nhé Khoa

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

---------o0o---------

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 079: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## anhcos

Để mình con biến áp nha Khoa, tí chuyển tiền luôn.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 080: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## huanpt

> [Mã hàng 113] - Có mấy cặp "ghế đòn" bằng gang đúc, được gia công phẳng 02 mặt, về "ngồi" làm việc đỡ mỏi chân ah - Giá 249k/01 cặp (02 cái) - 699k/03 cặp (06 cái) 
> Đính kèm 56496
> [/I][/B]


Em lấy cái này nhá. Em sẽ chuyển lúa trong buổi sáng.

----------


## khoa.address

> Em lấy cái này nhá. Em sẽ chuyển lúa trong buổi sáng.


Vâng ah, anh lấy cả 6 cái luôn hay sao anh?

----------


## Gamo

6 cái luôn, ổng mà ko lấy hết 6 cái thì phần còn lại anh lấy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huanpt

Vậy Gamo lấy giúp anh 2 cái luôn đi. Anh chuyển $ cho Gamo.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 081: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 082: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 083: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 084: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 085: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 086: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 087: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 088: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## solero

> [Mã hàng 122] - Lô biến tần Mitsubishi FR-S520-3,7K và Mitsubishi FR-S520-1,5K bị thiếu đế nhôm do các cao thủ kinh nghiệm nhiều "ngày" tháo tủ.


Nghiêm túc phê bình bác trước toàn đại hội vì đã có nhận xét lệch lạc về những đồng chí "Tháo Tủ" chân chính.

Đây là dòng biến tần dùng trong ngành Vải, bông, sợi... nên không dùng quạt và tản nhiệt trong tủ. Toàn bộ đống này sẽ được bắt vào tấm tản nhiệt to ở ngoài tủ điện để tản nhiệt tự nhiên (không dùng quạt vì quạt không chịu được bụi sợi.)

----------

Gamo, huanpt, nhatson, zinken2

----------


## khoa.address

> Nghiêm túc phê bình bác trước toàn đại hội vì đã có nhận xét lệch lạc về những đồng chí "Tháo Tủ" chân chính.
> 
> Đây là dòng biến tần dùng trong ngành Vải, bông, sợi... nên không dùng quạt và tản nhiệt trong tủ. Toàn bộ đống này sẽ được bắt vào tấm tản nhiệt to ở ngoài tủ điện để tản nhiệt tự nhiên (không dùng quạt vì quạt không chịu được bụi sợi.)


Ẹc; Cái vụ bắt chung tấm tản nhiệt này em chưa gặp bao giờ nên .... Nếu đúng vậy em xin lỗi các bác "tháo tủ" ah. Hihi

----------


## saudau

Chọi 1 cục gạch vào ô biến tần Mít Xù E720.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nghiêm túc phê bình bác trước toàn đại hội vì đã có nhận xét lệch lạc về những đồng chí "Tháo Tủ" chân chính.
> 
> Đây là dòng biến tần dùng trong ngành Vải, bông, sợi... nên không dùng quạt và tản nhiệt trong tủ. Toàn bộ đống này sẽ được bắt vào tấm tản nhiệt to ở ngoài tủ điện để tản nhiệt tự nhiên (không dùng quạt vì quạt không chịu được bụi sợi.)


Chính xác rồi.
Gắn chung 1 tấm chà bá không có quạt.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Ga con

Em quan tâm cái tản nhiệt  :Wink: 

Thanks

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 089: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 090: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 091: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 092: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## minhhung999

Ray này nhìn profile chắc ray Reroth của Đức thì phải

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 093: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 093: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Gamo

Để tau cái Cần xiết lực hiện thị kim Tohnichi 230 DB3 nhe

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

B gamo ko lấy thì m lấy nhé

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Ko biết cái cần tình hình sao rồi Bác

----------


## khoa.address

> Ko biết cái cần tình hình sao rồi Bác


Dạ *[Mã hàng 130] - Cần xiết lực hiện thị kim Tohnichi 230 DB3* bác Gà gạch rồi bác ah.

Để dịp khác bác nhé!

----------

Nguyen Tuan

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 094: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 095: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 096: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

[Mã hàng 133] - Nguồn 24V - DHM - Input 220V hoặc 110V đều được

Loại 24V / 12,5A - Giá 399k/cái

Loại 24V / 16,7A - Giá 444k/cái

Lấy hết (09 cái 16,7A + 01 cái 12,5A) - Giá 4.000k

lấy mớ này nhé.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> [Mã hàng 133] - Nguồn 24V - DHM - Input 220V hoặc 110V đều được
> 
> Loại 24V / 12,5A - Giá 399k/cái
> 
> Loại 24V / 16,7A - Giá 444k/cái
> 
> Lấy hết (09 cái 16,7A + 01 cái 12,5A) - Giá 4.000k
> 
> lấy mớ này nhé.


Vâng anh để chiều nào rảnh thì em chở qua cho.

Nhưng 01 con 24V / 12,5A màu đen trong hình trên anh Ali35 lấy rồi anh.

Hôm sau em chở qua anh 09 con 24V / 16,7A màu đen trong hình.

Và thêm 04 con 24V / 12,5A cùng loại nhưng màu trắng em chở qua anh luôn nha.

Đính kèm 57501; Đính kèm 57502

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 097: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 098: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

[Mã hàng 134] - Biến áp - 333k/cái

lấy luôn cái này nhé khoa.
 mấy cái nguồn 24v mầu trắng bỏ qua đi nhé. lấy mầu đen thui

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> [Mã hàng 134] - Biến áp - 333k/cái
> 
> lấy luôn cái này nhé khoa.
>  mấy cái nguồn 24v mầu trắng bỏ qua đi nhé. lấy mầu đen thui


Ok anh, mấy cái trắng để e đăng lại.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 099: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 100: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 101: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 102: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 103: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy cái bộ kẹp TSUDAKOMA đi, inbox thông tin giúp nhé

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Lấy cái bộ kẹp TSUDAKOMA đi, inbox thông tin giúp nhé


Bác nhắn giúp em địa chỉ gửi hàng vào số ĐT ở chữ ký với nhé. Thank bác!

----------

maxx.side

----------


## anhcos

Combo mini nhé bác. Bộ kẹp nữa nếu bác max hủy gạch.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Combo mini nhé bác. Bộ kẹp nữa nếu bác max hủy gạch.


Vâng anh, combo mini ah. Thank anh!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 104: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

[Mã hàng 135] - Nguồn Input 220V - Ouput 24V / 25-27A - Hoạt động tốt

----------


## khoa.address

> [Mã hàng 135] - Nguồn Input 220V - Ouput 24V / 25-27A - Hoạt động tốt
> 
> *Hàng hôm nay còn mỗi hai cục này - Trong chiều nay ai chuyển em ......K em gửi luôn 02 cục về để dành sài gì thì sài ah. Hehe!*


*Đã hoàn tất giao dịch.*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 105: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới ah!*

----------


## trucnguyen

Cho tôi gạch 3 cái mottor có encoder nhé. Sáng mai tôi chuyển tiền được không.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## anhcos

Bác có hộp giảm tốc nào vừa với step size 42 không nhỉ.

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác có hộp giảm tốc nào vừa với step size 42 không nhỉ.


*Hihi, em có nhưng sưu tầm anh ah, ko có bán, khoe vui thôi nhé.*



Hộp số Harmonic size 42x42 tỉ số 1/50

Đính kèm 57933; Đính kèm 57934



Hộp số Harmonic size 42x42 tỉ số 1/30 có sẵn step 02 phase 2 đầu cốt

Đính kèm 57935

----------


## anhcos

Bán thì mình mua ngay. Còn không thì tặng đi  mà.  :Smile:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Nam CNC

để em tặng 1 con cho anhcos nhé , làm gì thế , hộp số harmonic 1:50 dạng cốt hay mặt bích luôn , mai vào kho tìm rồi gửi anh sau nha , mà bận lắm , lỡ em quên thì nhớ nhắc em.Nhớ là có dự án gì thì nhớ truyền lại cho tụi nhỏ nghen anh.


còn hộp số gì thì anh em hay gọi là hộp số harmonic , vì hãng nó tên harmonic drive , hay viết tắt HD , hãng có 3 nhà máy sản xuất , 1 là ở Germany , 1 ờ USA , 1 ở japan ..... còn ở china nghe đâu có 1 viện harmonic gì đó , anh em bên ấy copy hộp số người ta y chang , sản xuất hàng loạt nhờ thế china dạo này nhiều tay máy robot lắm , nhưng nhìn xấu vãi đái , nhưng nhìn chung vẫn hoạt động tốt trong triển lãm , còn lâu dài ra sao thì có trời và thằng cha nào mua mới biết , riêng em nghĩ cái vành kim loại uốn éo đó chinese khó mà làm đạt được chất lượng tốt , nếu nó tốt thì cha harmonic chính hãng sắp tèo em với mấy anh chinese.

----------

anhcos

----------


## mactech

Em lấy mã 146 nemiclambda nhé?

----------


## khoa.address

> Em lấy mã 146 nemiclambda nhé?


Vâng, thank bác!

----------


## anhcos

Tks Nam nha. Giờ ít có dịp về SG uống nước mía ...

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 106: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới ah!*

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Quạt chạy điện bao nhiêu bác

----------


## saudau

> Quạt chạy điện bao nhiêu bác


Nhãn in rõ là 12V đó bác

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 107: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới ah!*

----------


## itanium7000

Em đăng ký 6 cái vòng bi [Mã hàng 151] nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

> Em đăng ký 6 cái vòng bi [Mã hàng 151] nhé.


Vâng bác, bác TT và cho thông tin nhận hàng giúp e. Thank bác!

Đính kèm 58074

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 108: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 109: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------

231tanhaiphat

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 110: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 111: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Cái gì bán cũng nhanh sao hai cái bộ này bán ế quá, hôm nay ai chuyển em ......k/02 bộ em gả luôn về chưa biết chế gì thì để dành dự trữ ah!* - *Đã bán*

[Mã hàng 150] - Bộ Step mini PH533HG1-NA có hộp số Harmonic; Tỉ số 01/50; Driver UDK5107N (điện 110V)

Motor quay tay êm ái; Driver cấp điện bao lên nguồn, ngoại hình rất đẹp.

Đính kèm 58265; Đính kèm 58268; Đính kèm 58266; Đính kèm 58267

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> *Cái gì bán cũng nhanh sao hai cái bộ này bán ế quá, hôm nay ai chuyển em 600k/02 bộ em gả luôn về chưa biết chế gì thì để dành dự trữ ah!*
> 
> [Mã hàng 150] - Bộ Step mini PH533HG1-NA có hộp số Harmonic; Tỉ số 01/50; Driver UDK5107N (điện 110V)
> 
> Motor quay tay êm ái; Driver cấp điện bao lên nguồn, ngoại hình rất đẹp.
> 
> Đính kèm 58265; Đính kèm 58268; Đính kèm 58266; Đính kèm 58267


500k mua để dành... bán lại

----------


## khoa.address

> 500k mua để dành... bán lại


Khách mới chuyển tiền luôn rồi anh, hihi.

Còn một bộ nữa nhưng Driver dòng khác để tối e tăng giá bán lên mới được, kaka.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Khách mới chuyển tiền luôn rồi anh, hihi.
> 
> Còn một bộ nữa nhưng Driver dòng khác để tối e tăng giá bán lên mới được, kaka.


Thấy than nên ép giá. Đăng bộ mới sao dám ép

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 112: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 113: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 114: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## aiemphuong

gạch 4 cái khớp

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 115: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 116: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới ah!*

----------


## ppgas

Hi bác Khoa, 
Gạch con step 5 pha 5128 nhé. Zalo bác đấy.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## daomanh_hung

con vòng bi THK vỡ gạch thì alo em nha bác chủ ah!

----------


## khoa.address

> con vòng bi THK vỡ gạch thì alo em nha bác chủ ah!


Cái vòng kim cô đó khách chắc sẽ lấy bác ah. Hẹn bác dịp khác vậy. Thank bác!

----------

daomanh_hung

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 117: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Lấy 01 cây thật đẹp và chưa rơ rạo j nhé bác Khoa ơi.

----------


## khoa.address

> Lấy 01 cây thật đẹp và chưa rơ rạo j nhé bác Khoa ơi.


Yêu cầu của bác khó quá, vì 4 cây đẹp như nhau và ko cây nào ít bót hơn cây nào ah. Hayzaza!

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Yêu cầu của bác khó quá, vì 4 cây đẹp như nhau và ko cây nào ít bót hơn cây nào ah. Hayzaza!


Kaka, thống nhất vậy nhé, inbox e stk với.

----------


## khoa.address

*Bán lẻ bán rẻ ko ai mua, chiều nay bán sô cho sạch đồ ế - Ai chuyển em .........k trong chiều nay em gửi tất cả các mục sau ah:*

[Mã hàng 167] - Vitme NSK W1202 - Chiều dài tổng 330mm; Hành trình 210mm; Đường kính 12mm; Bước 02mm; Đầy đủ gối hai đầu - *02 (hai) cây*

[Mã hàng 162] - Driver mini PMD07C - Ngoại hình hơi trầy xước - *02 bộ*

[Mã hàng 163] - Step mini có hộp số Harmonic PH533HG1-NA; Tỉ số 01/50 - Quay tay êm ái - *02 cái*

*Ảnh chi tiết các bác xem ở "Sheet 117" giúp em. Thank all!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 118: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 119: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 120: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## ppgas

Driver CSD5814N-P bác nào mua mà chưa có nhu cầu thì bán lại em nhé. Đang cần để khiển con PH566.



Cảm ơn.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Cần thì hú tui, chém cha bằng giá mua

----------

khoa.address, ppgas

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 121: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------

kzam

----------


## MrNgo

Gạch cây vis 2004 nhe a...

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bể gạch cây 2004 thì đến em nha.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 121: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 122: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Vanhiep96

> *Sheet 121: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới cập nhật:*
> 
> 
> ...


2 em driver này có gạch rồi à bác

----------


## khoa.address

> 2 em driver này có gạch rồi à bác


Vâng bác! Cái đó có gạch rồi ah.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 123: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Gamo

Tau lấy bịch khớp nối nhe

----------

khoa.address

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lấy cái driver 5 pha gì mà 450k đó

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 124: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## anhcos

Mình lấy mấy con 6600 nhé.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## huanpt

Bữa nếu không nhầm thấy bác chủ có cái bình tích khí mini 450k phải không ah.

----------


## khoa.address

> Mình lấy mấy con 6600 nhé.


Vâng, Thank anh!




> Bữa nếu không nhầm thấy bác chủ có cái bình tích khí mini 450k phải không ah.


Cái đó có khách lấy rồi anh ah.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 125: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## BLCNC

[Mã hàng 185] - Bộ step 5 phase; Driver UDX5114N; Motor PK569AE - Giá 780k/bộ

Cho kích thước morto em này tí bác ơi

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Gamo

Bác google PK569AE là ra chứ gì

----------


## motogia

> [Mã hàng 185] - Bộ step 5 phase; Driver UDX5114N; Motor PK569AE - Giá 780k/bộ
> 
> Cho kích thước morto em này tí bác ơi


đây bác 
https://catalog.orientalmotor.com/it...motors/pk569ae

----------


## Fusionvie

Cháu lấy 1 con haminic mã 168 nhé. Cho em stk

----------


## aiemphuong

569 => 5 phase , ngang 60 , dài 90. zị đi cho mau

----------

motogia

----------


## BLCNC

> 569 => 5 phase , ngang 60 , dài 90. zị đi cho mau


Giờ mới bít. Chuẩn mem.
So với em này (sanyo denki 103H7853) nó mạnh hơn ko?

----------


## saudau

> Giờ mới bít. Chuẩn mem.
> So với em này (sanyo denki 103H7853) nó mạnh hơn ko?


Đồ mới thì xem manual, đồ cũ mà cung size thì cho kéo co thử. Nhưng do tình cảm cá nhân nên vote một phiếu cho Sanyo Denky

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 126: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 127: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## elenercom

Bác chủ cho xin cái mã động cơ alpha (mã hàng 178) nhé. Tks

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác chủ cho xin cái mã động cơ alpha (mã hàng 178) nhé. Tks


E mới cập nhật thêm thông tin hình ảnh trong bài viết rồi anh nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 128: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## BLCNC

Có còn bộ step 5 phase: Driver & Step PK569AE nào ko?

----------


## khoa.address

> Có còn bộ step 5 phase: Driver & Step PK569AE nào ko?


E chỉ bán những gì e đăng lên thôi bác ah.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 129: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 130: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 131: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## ali35

Xúc cái khớp tu mã 195 nha bác,bác bao ship qua Thu Đức luôn nha

----------


## Fusionvie

Em lấy con Harmonic mã 196 nhé

----------


## khoa.address

> Xúc cái khớp tu mã 195 nha bác,bác bao ship qua Thu Đức luôn nha


Vâng bác, phí ship thuận đường về là ly cafe nhá.






> Em lấy con Harmonic mã 196 nhé


Vâng, thank bác!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 132: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 133: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------

kzam

----------


## kzam

Bác Khoa cứ làm em thèm quá.Hihi

----------

khoa.address

----------


## anhcos

Để a cái 202 nha.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác Khoa cho đặt con quay tay mã 205 nhé với con vexta hộp sô 1/100 mã 03 nhé

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ali35

Gạch ma 199 va 203 nhe, lát zalo cho bác

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 134: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## minhhung999

A lấy 3 con biến tần e720 nhe

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 135: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 136: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

Hộp giảm tốc VIGOR GEAR - Mặt bích thân 70x70mm; Chiều cao thân 122mm; Vào âm 14mm; Ra 14mm; Tỉ số 01/09 - Giá 480k

lấy cái này nhé

----------

khoa.address

----------


## ali35

Lấy ma 209 hộp sô nha bác,free ship tiếp nhe

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 137: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 138: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## audiophilevn

mình gạch 1 cái hộp số tỷ lệ 1/10 nhé, trưa nay hoác chiều mình qua lấy, trước khi đi call bác

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 139: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## 01632162172

[Mã hàng 200] - Bộ step 02 phase Vexta - Driver UDK2120 + Step PK268-02A-C22 - Giá 350k/bộ (1.300k/04 bộ)

Cái này motor Step PK268-02A-C22 có kích thước thế nào vậy? Dòng max là bao nhiêu Ampe?

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 140: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

[Mã hàng 215] - Nguồn LAMBDA 24V-14A - Giá 380k

lấy thêm cái này nữa nhé..

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 141: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 142: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 143: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 144: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## anhcos

Để 4 con khớp 6.35 6 nha e.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## vopminh

em lấy 5 cái khớp nối 6-8 thép trắng bác nhé

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 145: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## ali35

gạch mục 227 nhe bác,lát zalo

----------

khoa.address

----------


## hieu_potter

Em lấy mục 219 nhé bác

----------

khoa.address

----------


## kzam

Em gạch cục đồng 226.003 nha bác

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 146: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 147: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 148: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## thuyên1982

[Mã hàng 234] - Giảm tốc ATG - Độ rơ thiết kế cực nhỏ, quay tay ko cảm nhận được - Mặt bích 60x60 - Vào âm 14mm (có sẵn sơ mi 8mm) - Tỉ số 1/20 - Giá 650k/01 (1.200k/02)

lấy thêm hai em này nữa nhá.

----------


## khoa.address

> [Mã hàng 234] - Giảm tốc ATG - Độ rơ thiết kế cực nhỏ, quay tay ko cảm nhận được - Mặt bích 60x60 - Vào âm 14mm (có sẵn sơ mi 8mm) - Tỉ số 1/20 - Giá 650k/01 (1.200k/02)
> 
> lấy thêm hai em này nữa nhá.


Hai cái này chiều qua khách lấy rồi anh, e chưa kịp sửa bài.

Mà sao anh lại đổi gu vậy chứ, tại e thấy ko phải tỉ số anh dùng chứ ko e mang qua luôn cho anh. Hic!

----------


## thuyên1982

mình xài tới 1/20 luôn mà.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 149: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 150: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 150: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 151: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 152: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## nqhung07

Post nhầm hả gì mà 5 con driver mà 500k/05

----------


## saudau

> Post nhầm hả gì mà 5 con driver mà 500k/05


Có ai đó hốt lẹ trước khi hắn biết mình nhầm.

----------


## aiemphuong

2112 chứ đâu phải 2120

----------


## khoa.address

> Post nhầm hả gì mà 5 con driver mà 500k/05


Ko nhầm đâu ah! Muốn bán nhanh thì phải giá tốt nhất có thể mà bác!




> Có ai đó hốt lẹ trước khi hắn biết mình nhầm.


Bị hốt mất rồi anh.




> 2112 chứ đâu phải 2120


Thì em ghi đúng mã mà bác!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 153: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 154: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 155: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 156: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 157: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 158: CNC Mini Shop xin sale off mặt hàng bán chậm lấy tiền tiêu - Ai thấy hơp lý thì lấy hộ em nào!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 159: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 160: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## katum573

[Mã hàng 221] - Driver RKD514L-A 550k, bác để mình con này nhé.

----------


## katerman

mã 212 vitme 1202 hành trình bao nhiêu thế chủ thớt?

----------


## khoa.address

> mã 212 vitme 1202 hành trình bao nhiêu thế chủ thớt?


Sorry bác, e ghi thiếu thông tin. E đã thêm vào rồi ah!

[Mã hàng 212] - Vitme NSK 1202 (Phi 12mm, bước 2,5mm); Hành trình tầm 210mm - Giá 900k/03 cây

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 161: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------

Selecao

----------


## scara.arm

..........

----------


## Selecao

Ơ sao có mấy cái em không nhìn thấy ảnh hở bác mà rõ ràng k có chữ đã bán

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 162: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## loccd

Mình đang cần 3 block trượt ssr15 bạn có thì báo dùm nha

----------


## thuyên1982

007. Mũi khoan OSG đường kính 8mm - Số lượng 04 cây

008. Mũi khoan Nachi đường kính 5,5mm - Số lượng 02 cây
lấy mấy cái này nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

> Mình đang cần 3 block trượt ssr15 bạn có thì báo dùm nha


E ko có con trượt lẻ bác. 

—-o0o—-




> 007. Mũi khoan OSG đường kính 8mm - Số lượng 04 cây
> 
> 008. Mũi khoan Nachi đường kính 5,5mm - Số lượng 02 cây
> lấy mấy cái này nhé.


Mấy cái đó khách lấy hôm qua rồi anh. Tại e quên chưa xóa hình. Hihi

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mình đang cần 3 block trượt ssr15 bạn có thì báo dùm nha


block loại SR 15 được không bác ơi
(xin phép chủ thớt cho em ké tý )

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 163: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## loccd

> block loại SR 15 được không bác ơi
> (xin phép chủ thớt cho em ké tý )


minh ko biết nữa, tại con trượt cũ nó ghi SSR15

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> minh ko biết nữa, tại con trượt cũ nó ghi SSR15


Block SR15 và SSR15 có thể thay thế cho nhau được mà. Nó chỉ khác là SR thì không có đệm nhựa ở giữa các viên bi còn SSR thì có. Còn lại giống nhau hết.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 164: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 165: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Lấy 3 em driver đài loan nhé bác khoa

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Huudong

em lấy 2 cái bàn hút mini nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

> em lấy 2 cái bàn hút mini nhé.


Cái đó chiều nay có khách gạch rồi bác, e chưa kịp sửa bài. Nếu khách hủy gạch e báo bác sau nhé. Thank bác!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 166: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Mới CNC

Bác có bộ nào nhừ vầy mà HT khoảng hơn 300 mm không?

----------


## huanpt

[Mã hàng 247] -Mitsubishi 200W HC-MF23G1-UE - Ngoại hình rất đẹp - Ko có giắc cắm dây động lực nhé - Giá 300k

Mình lấy cái này nha.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## vufree

Mã 257 là homanic hay hành tinh Bác???

----------


## Nam CNC

cái combo còn nới hành trình ra thêm được tầm 70x70 không ?

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác có bộ nào nhừ vầy mà HT khoảng hơn 300 mm không?


E ko có hàng lớn hơn bác ah.



---------o0o---------






> [Mã hàng 247] -Mitsubishi 200W HC-MF23G1-UE - Ngoại hình rất đẹp - Ko có giắc cắm dây động lực nhé 
> 
> Mình lấy cái này nha.


Vâng anh!



---------o0o---------






> Mã 257 là homanic hay hành tinh Bác???



Là hành tinh bác ah.



---------o0o---------






> cái combo còn nới hành trình ra thêm được tầm 70x70 không ?


Không nới được đâu anh, vì đai ốc của vitme nó nằm lọt trong cái lỗ của khối nhôm. Anh phay cái khối nhôm rộng ra thêm được 5mm nữa là hết cót ah.

Anh xem quất luôn mấy bộ về để dành ráp máy phay dấu tròn đi anh, chứ dấu vuông là bó tay gòi. Anh quất hết đi, e tính giá thân thương ah, hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

có thể độ được đó , nhưng thay visme đi , tăng lên 120-150 cũng ok HAHAHAH , giá thế nào là thương với yêu .

----------


## khoa.address

> có thể độ được đó , nhưng thay visme đi , tăng lên 120-150 cũng ok HAHAHAH , giá thế nào là thương với yêu .


Anh mua về để dành đi. Đó là giá công khai đó, giá ngầm bao ship luôn. Hehehe!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 167: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 167: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## yore

Bác khoa.address cho e hỏi mấy con driver 5 pha này sử dụng với mấy con động cơ PK566 được không bác

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Nam CNC

bạn yore chịu khó tra thông tin con động cơ , nếu nó là dòng đi theo drive chính hãng xài 220V thì ghép với drive autonic điện 220V là ok , thậm chí chạy rất ngon và mượt không thua drive chính hãng đâu.

----------

khoa.address, yore

----------


## saudau

> bạn yore chịu khó tra thông tin con động cơ , nếu nó là dòng đi theo drive chính hãng xài 220V thì ghép với drive autonic điện 220V là ok , thậm chí chạy rất ngon và mượt không thua drive chính hãng đâu.


Mình cũng nghĩ vậy. Vì đang ghép Vexta rkd514l-c với mấy con step syn 6090 chạy thấy đã hơn cả mấy em pk569 (chắc tại chưa chạy mấy con pk569 ngon hơn nên nói vậy, chắc hơi chủ quan).

----------


## Ga con

> Mình cũng nghĩ vậy. Vì đang ghép Vexta rkd514l-c với mấy con step syn 6090 chạy thấy đã hơn cả mấy em pk569 (chắc tại chưa chạy mấy con pk569 ngon hơn nên nói vậy, chắc hơi chủ quan).


Stepsyn mấy dây vậy bác, có đấu lại chưa. Chứ bình thường nếu 5 dây có sẵn thì Vexta với Sanyo không cùng hệ, không lắp vào chạy ngay được. E mua mớ motor tương đương 69 của vexta trong các máy photo về đấu dây chạy thấy cũng rất ngon, êm.

@ bác Yore: chạy được, driver 5pha Autonic đấu dây theo hệ Vexta nên xài motor Vexta OK, nhưng không thể bằng được driver Vexta đời mới (RKD). Vexta làm motor 5 pha xài chung cho các driver điện áp khác nhau (driver 24VDC, 100VAC, 220VAC mấy con motor 5pha đều giống nhau), còn 2 pha thì mới có khác.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver ngon motor tốt ráp vô là chạy thôi.
Phụ hợp thì nó chạy không hợp nó cháy cũng không nhanh lắm.
Cứ ráp vô chạy không ngon đổi motor. Chứ tra thông tin rồi biểu đồ nó rối lắm.
Xem vừa Ampe thì hốt thôi bác yore

Driver đài loan với motor vexta nè. Chạy lâu nó nóng chứ chưa cháy kịp

----------


## saudau

> Stepsyn mấy dây vậy bác, có đấu lại chưa. Chứ bình thường nếu 5 dây có sẵn thì Vexta với Sanyo không cùng hệ, không lắp vào chạy ngay được. E mua mớ motor tương đương 69 của vexta trong các máy photo về đấu dây chạy thấy cũng rất ngon, êm.
> 
> Thanks.


Vexta RKD514l-c mình ghép với Step Syn 5 phase size 6090 máy photo


Vexta: Blue - Red - Orange - Green - Black
Step syn: Orange - Black - Yellow - Red - Blue

Có lúc để motor bên ngoài Jog ko tải thì theo số xung mach3 tính ra hình như là lên tới 4000rpm được. Còn bình thường chạy f3000 với visme bước 5, chạy miết không thấy mất bước (cảm quan chủ quan, hihi).

----------


## Ga con

Nó chạy chắc sai bác ơi. Ghép kiểu này chỉ còn chừng 300 xung/vòng.

Em thật sự không hiểu sao bác đánh giá nó ngon hơn PK569, trong khi chạy giật giật, còn con PK569 chạy với driver đó bật mode SD lên chạy êm như ru, miễn đừng chỉnh độ phân giải lẻ (như 500-1000-2000ppr... nó chạy êm hơn 1250ppr).

Con này muốn chạy cho đúng phải tháo nắp sau ra, lật 10 đầu dây ra đấu lại (nó kéo 10 đầu ra hàn vào 1 miếng mạch nhỏ nối ra 5 chân cắm đó bác).

E test thấy êm hơn PK569 size tương đương, nhưng moment kém hơn chút.

Thanks.

----------

Tuanlm, yore

----------


## saudau

> Nó chạy chắc sai bác ơi. Ghép kiểu này chỉ còn chừng 300 xung/vòng.
> 
> Em thật sự không hiểu sao bác đánh giá nó ngon hơn PK569, trong khi chạy giật giật, còn con PK569 chạy với driver đó bật mode SD lên chạy êm như ru, miễn đừng chỉnh độ phân giải lẻ (như 500-1000-2000ppr... nó chạy êm hơn 1250ppr).
> 
> Con này muốn chạy cho đúng phải tháo nắp sau ra, lật 10 đầu dây ra đấu lại (nó kéo 10 đầu ra hàn vào 1 miếng mạch nhỏ nối ra 5 chân cắm đó bác).
> 
> E test thấy êm hơn PK569 size tương đương, nhưng moment kém hơn chút.
> 
> Thanks.


Thì mình nói là cảm nhận chủ quan thì ko sai mà. Với lại mình để y nguyên, chỉ đổi thứ tự dây như trên thôi, mà mình cũng chỉnh vi bước theo manual (tính trên 500 xung của con 5 phase luôn á), thì nó chạy chả sai tẹo nào. Cũng mới tháo nó ra thay mấy con có hồi tiếp vô. Bữa nào có đi Sì Phố vác theo rủ bác Phúc Cafe tham khảo thêm vụ này (dân không chuyên nên gặp cao thủ là khoái hà, hihihi.

----------


## legiao

đang hóng các cao thủ bình luận để học lóm,đang xài rkd 514l-c +pk569&pk596 thấy ổn chạy chung với alpha 98 thấy củng như nhau,chỉ mổi tội nó kêu é é alpha không kêu

----------


## yore

Thấy mấy bác bàn mình lung lay quá. Người nói đc, người nói ko. Hốt về chạy ko đc thì sặc máu. Kiếm đồng bộ thì kiếm ko ra hoặc mắc quá chịu ko nổi. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> Thấy mấy bác bàn mình lung lay quá. Người nói đc, người nói ko. Hốt về chạy ko đc thì sặc máu. Kiếm đồng bộ thì kiếm ko ra hoặc mắc quá chịu ko nổi.


Ai cũng nói chạy được, bác lung lay chỗ nào. Bác chỉ giùm ở trên ông nào nói không chạy được giùm cái.

Thanks

----------

yore

----------


## Mới CNC

Mấy hàng rau cần hen này ráp vô là chạy phà phà. Sao hải kiếm đồng bộ? Quan trọng là bác chú ý dòng ra cho phù hợp thôi. Motor 5 phase kết hôn với drive 2 pha bác nào làm chưa? Em thử rồi.

----------


## Ga con

> Mấy hàng rau cần hen này ráp vô là chạy phà phà. Sao hải kiếm đồng bộ? Quan trọng là bác chú ý dòng ra cho phù hợp thôi. Motor 5 phase kết hôn với drive 2 pha bác nào làm chưa? Em thử rồi.


Với step 2 pha, 3 pha thì ok hết.
5 pha thì bác nên coi lại vì không thế. Chạy với driver 2 pha thì càng không nên.

Hệ Vexta rộng hơn, e gặp nhiều driver của hãng khác (Autonics (korea), Troy (TW), Mycom, Daisan...) hầu hết chạy được motor Vexta, trong đó Mycom giờ vẫn xài kiểu star, chưa chuyển qua pentagon hết.

Hệ của Sanyo xài thì ít hơn, e gặp được có 1 hãng chạy được à, mà quên tên mất tiêu.

Loại 10 dây thì ok, đấu kiểu nào cũng được. VN cũng có cty Nhật chuyên sản xuất driver loại này luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## yore

> Nó chạy chắc sai bác ơi. Ghép kiểu này chỉ còn chừng 300 xung/vòng


Ẹc. Vậy là em sai thật. Ko phải ko chạy nhưng có thể nó chạy như dùa á.
Có bác mod nào đi qua tách bài này thành thread khác luôn dùm e với. E hỏi bác chủ 1 phát mà nhiều bác nhào vô chém quá. Loãng chủ đề mua bán của bác chủ. Xin lỗi bác chủ nhé

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 168: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Nam CNC

ong yore đọc kỹ , chỉ có mấy em syntec do có cách đấu dây hơi khác nên kén drive phù hợp , còn autonic này nó làm ra để quất mấy thằng vexta đó , nó chẳng kém gì chỉ mỗi tội rẻ thôi hehehe , cứ đưa động cơ cho chủ thớt test cho , thấy chủ thớt bán hàng ok tui nói giúp.

----------

khoa.address, yore

----------


## Tuấn

Lấy cả 3 cái vòng bi có giá đẹp không bác ?

----------


## khoa.address

> ong yore đọc kỹ , chỉ có mấy em syntec do có cách đấu dây hơi khác nên kén drive phù hợp , còn autonic này nó làm ra để quất mấy thằng vexta đó , nó chẳng kém gì chỉ mỗi tội rẻ thôi hehehe , cứ đưa động cơ cho chủ thớt test cho , thấy chủ thớt bán hàng ok tui nói giúp.


Éc éc, cái vụ chạy ngon thì anh nói chắc là đúng rồi. Nhưng cái vụ rẻ là ko đúng ah nha, là do e bán rẻ thôi chứ nó ko có rẻ đâu áh. Keke


---------o0o---------




> Lấy cả 3 cái vòng bi có giá đẹp không bác ?


Bác cứ lấy cái te le phôn hoặc cái mô bi phôn bác phôn cho em phát là có giá cho cả ba cái vòng lắc eo thon cho chị em ngay đó mà. Hihi

----------


## Nam CNC

Mua đi anh Tuấn , em deal giúp anh cho giá đẹp hehehehe.

----------

khoa.address, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Mua đi anh Tuấn , em deal giúp anh cho giá đẹp hehehehe.


Thui để tháng sau đằng nào em cũng vào SG mấy tháng. AE mình rủ bác chủ đi nhậu rùi gạ giảm giá nha bác. Không biết con máy gì của cụ Gamo xong chưa nhỉ.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 169: Mấy ngày mưa bão ko lụm được món gì mới, nay giảm giá âm vốn các món đồ cũ cho đi nhanh để thu hồi vốn kiếm đồ mới nào*

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Cho A Tân lấy 2 cái bàn trượt 200k gửi số tài khoản để chuyển tiền nha Khoa .ĐT :0913101701 ( Tân )Thanks .TVT

----------


## yore

Gạch e 3 con driver mã 230 nha b1c. Sáng g tính gạch mà chưa kịp. Giờ coi lai giảm giá òi. Kaka. Mai có giảm tiếp ko bác thì mai e gạch. Kaka.

----------


## khoa.address

*Mai cần lúa lấy hàng. Nên bác nào chuyển khoản liền trả giá hợp lý các mặt hàng là e gả ngay ah.*

----------


## Nam CNC

Tớ có lỗi với chú , chuyển trước 10 chai nhá , đi đòi nợ xong trả tiếp.

----------


## Ga con

Vãi thế anh.

5 con driver mã 230 giá sao thớt.

Thanks.

----------


## khoa.address

> Tớ có lỗi với chú , chuyển trước 10 chai nhá , đi đòi nợ xong trả tiếp.


Éc éc, chưa thu nợ thì để đó đi anh. Anh mà cứ bắt vợ chuyển hoài rồi bị chửi là e ko chịu trách nhiệm đâu áh. 

———




> Vãi thế anh.
> 
> 5 con driver mã 230 giá sao thớt.
> 
> Thanks.


17 con drive 24V còn lại khách đã thanh toán và khách đã gạch hết rồi ah. Bác xem ngắm thử em chân dài 220V xem sao ah.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

anh yên tâm. anh nam được vợ phát lượng 50k/ngày. dành dụm chắc năm sau trả anh được. :Big Grin:

----------


## kzam

Ẹc! Tính sáng lấy thì gạch hết rồi @@

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 170: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 171: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 172: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Motuer gì mà 50k /5 cái vậy Khoa ? :Big Grin:

----------


## khoa.address

> Motuer gì mà 50k /5 cái vậy Khoa ?


Step 5 phase mini anh, tại ko có cái gì đăng, mà móc bài lên không không thì kì quá, nên đăng cho có giá đó mà. Hehehe

----------


## thang1402

Cái núm quay tay này còn không bác ơi
Mã hàng 261] - Núm quay luyện cơ tay - FUJITSU FANUC LTD - Giá 350k

----------


## khoa.address

> Cái núm quay tay này còn không bác ơi
> Mã hàng 261] - Núm quay luyện cơ tay - FUJITSU FANUC LTD - Giá 350k


Cái nào e chưa ghi chú *“đã bán”* là còn bác ah

----------


## vhgreen

> Cái nào e chưa ghi chú “đã bán” là còn bác ah


5 con step kia bác đó mà không cần lắm thì nhường lại cho em bác nhé.
không biết bác nào đặt gạch rồi e xin nhường lại được không  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

Bác chủ không để bộ combo cho em à? Số đt đuôi 396 á  :Frown:

----------


## khoa.address

> 5 con step kia bác đó mà không cần lắm thì nhường lại cho em bác nhé.
> không biết bác nào đặt gạch rồi e xin nhường lại được không


Cái đó chắc khách sẽ lấy bác ah!

---------o0o---------




> Bác chủ không để bộ combo cho em à? Số đt đuôi 396 á


Bác ở ĐN đúng ko và hai bác nữa gọi cũng nói sẽ ghé lấy, nhưng ko thấy có hồi âm về việc thanh toán gì cố định cả, mà e thì cần tiền liền bác ah. Thôi cứ ưu tiên cho khách nhanh lẹ và AE thân hữu trước bác nhé. Hẹn các bác đang còn lưỡng lự dịp khác vậy. Thank all!

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> Cái đó chắc khách sẽ lấy bác ah!
> 
> ---------o0o---------
> 
> 
> 
> Bác ở ĐN phải ko ah và hai bác nữa gọi cũng nói sẽ ghé lấy, nhưng ko thấy có hồi âm về việc thanh toán gì cố định cả, mà e thì cần tiền liền bác ah. Thôi cứ ưu tiên cho khách nhanh lẹ và AE thân hữu trước bác nhé. Hẹn các bác đang còn lưỡng lự dịp khác vậy. Thank all!


Dạ em ở ĐN đây, khi nào có bộ tương tự bác nhá cho em cái nhé

----------

khoa.address

----------


## vhgreen

> Cái đó chắc khách sẽ lấy bác ah!
> 
> ---------o0o---------!


bác coi còn cục nào không để em mấy cục cũng được. em đang cần  :Big Grin: 
loại nhỏ hơn nữa cũng được

----------


## Selecao

xin lỗi bác chủ thớt

----------


## Diyodira

chúc đắt hàng

tks

----------


## Selecao

> biết có lỗi rồi nhưng bất chấp phở hôn, người ta chưa trả lời mà bất chấp như vậy thì hiểu rồi, ở đây không có kiều vồ vập, chụp dựt
> 
> tks


vâng thế em xin lỗi, hihi, em xóa đi thôi ạ, tại em cũng tưởng bác kia cần gấp
Bác diyodira xóa cái trích dẫn của em đi hộ, không bác thớt lại giận

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 173: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 174: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 175: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------

Dunkermotoren

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 176: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 176: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## kzam

269.002 mà hủy gạch thì báo em nhé

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> 269.002 mà hủy gạch thì báo em nhé


Cái đó khách quen gạch nên chắc sẽ lấy bác ah, Bác xúc luôn bộ đen đi ah. Hihi

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 177: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## waranty

Cho mình lấy cái vặn vít mã số 273 nhé. Thanks bạn!

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 178: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Xuan Gio

[Mã hàng 283] - Combo mini - Ray bi con lăn; Vitme bi fi 08mm, bước 01mm, sáng đẹp; Hành trình 39mm; Step 5 phase size 42; Có sẵn cảm biến hành trình - Bao êm mượt - Giá 420k

Gach mon nay nha bac.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Nam CNC

khớp nối giá rẻ tui lấy hết cái lô 800K nha chủ thớt.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 179: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> *Sheet 179: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> ...


Cho em gạch mã 285 đến hết tuần sau nhé bác Khoa, hôm vừa rồi mới lấy combo 150 của bác đây  :Smile:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## hung1706

Con spindle bị rạo rạo 1tr8 để em 1tr5 dc ko anh. Ok thì mai em lấy ạ

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Cho em gạch mã 285 đến hết tuần sau nhé bác Khoa, hôm vừa rồi mới lấy combo 150 của bác đây


Mục 285 - Cục sắt chắc tháo trong máy tiện CNC có đầu cắt ER25. Nhưng e ko nhận gạch lâu đâu ah, 1-2 ngày thôi, còn ko bác TT Bank giúp e nhé. Thank bác!



---------o0o---------






> Con spindle bị rạo rạo 1tr8 để em 1tr5 dc ko anh. Ok thì mai em lấy ạ


Có trả giá là có nhiệt tình. Ok bác luôn. Mai tầm 10h-11h30 bác ghé 3/2, quận 10 bác alo e nhé. Thank bác!

----------


## hung1706

Ok mai 11h em ghé chỗ Siêu Thị lúc trước nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Hung rau

Để anh 4 cái hộp số mã 279 nhé Khoa rãnh chạy qua lấy chung với bộ trượt nhỏ kia luôn

----------

khoa.address

----------


## audiophilevn

con Spindle kéo với loại biến tần nào vậy bác Khoa? sao thấy điện áp 110v?

----------


## khoa.address

> con Spindle kéo với loại biến tần nào vậy bác Khoa? sao thấy điện áp 110v?


Biến tần nào hình như cũng set được điện thế đầu ra mà bác nhỉ. E thấy thế mà.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác audiophilevn nhìn thêm cột kế bên , V max 165 V , ở 300Hz đạt 18Krpm , có nghĩa set biến tần V max 165V ở 300Hz là ok, còn việc khi chỉnh 200Hz nó tự cấp áp vào 110V , cái vụ này biến tần nó tự lo hết khi mình chỉnh đúng chế độ.

Hôm qua đã kiểm tra giúp chủ thớt 2 con spindle , 1 em rất ọk , 1 em khô mỡ ( thay bạc lại là ok ) , có thể tự mua collet và nút để xài nguyên bản , nó xài 0z 20 ( nghĩ là thế ) thực tế gắn vào xem có đúng không mới biết , còn không thì cứ mua 1 cán C32 ER32 đưa cho anh Vinamit ướt ( Giang vinacnc) ảnh sẽ giúp tiện ren và gắn vào và đảm bảo độ runout <0.02 là quất ok luôn với 1 cái giá rất ngọt ngào xứng đáng , thế là anh em có 1 em spinlde hơi bá đạo.

em này em biết nó gốc là hãng Colombo italia sản xuất riêng cho hãng japan này , nó dùng 4 bạc 7xxx , lock cứng theo từng cặp , không dùng lò xo căng cốt nên về lý thuyết nó ngon hơn rất nhiều so với  mấy em shinoh japan về độ chuẩn khi phay bế mặt , nó không bị dịch chuyển khi ăn dao hay rung động khi phay . 2 em này ngon , có nhiều công năng , tiếc là nó không theo chuẩn ER mà thôi.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## hung1706

Haha anh Nam phán phát cũng vừa tới h em xách đít đi rước về. Tính làm spindle kéo thoai mà nghe chuyên gia mách kế rồi nên xách đi mua cán dao luôn   :Smile: )

----------

khoa.address

----------


## audiophilevn

> bác audiophilevn nhìn thêm cột kế bên , V max 165 V , ở 300Hz đạt 18Krpm , có nghĩa set biến tần V max 165V ở 300Hz là ok, còn việc khi chỉnh 200Hz nó tự cấp áp vào 110V , cái vụ này biến tần nó tự lo hết khi mình chỉnh đúng chế độ.
> 
> Hôm qua đã kiểm tra giúp chủ thớt 2 con spindle , 1 em rất ọk , 1 em khô mỡ ( thay bạc lại là ok ) , có thể tự mua collet và nút để xài nguyên bản , nó xài 0z 20 ( nghĩ là thế ) thực tế gắn vào xem có đúng không mới biết , còn không thì cứ mua 1 cán C32 ER32 đưa cho anh Vinamit ướt ( Giang vinacnc) ảnh sẽ giúp tiện ren và gắn vào và đảm bảo độ runout <0.02 là quất ok luôn với 1 cái giá rất ngọt ngào xứng đáng , thế là anh em có 1 em spinlde hơi bá đạo.
> 
> em này em biết nó gốc là hãng Colombo italia sản xuất riêng cho hãng japan này , nó dùng 4 bạc 7xxx , lock cứng theo từng cặp , không dùng lò xo căng cốt nên về lý thuyết nó ngon hơn rất nhiều so với  mấy em shinoh japan về độ chuẩn khi phay bế mặt , nó không bị dịch chuyển khi ăn dao hay rung động khi phay . 2 em này ngon , có nhiều công năng , tiếc là nó không theo chuẩn ER mà thôi.


Cảm ơn bác NamCNC đã tư vấn rất rõ ràng và cụ thể

----------

khoa.address

----------


## hung1706

Em đính chính thông tin Spindle nha. Em nó xài 2 bạc 7007 đầu và 1 bạc 6203 đuôi  :Big Grin: . Tình hình con em lấy về tháo banh xác ra thì xác định là bị vô nước với khô mỡ bò nên hư bạc, thay lại chạy ok con dê à (chưa biết khi nào rảnh để thay thoai kaka)
Xác nhận hàng quá đẹp so với số tiền em bỏ ra rước cô dâu về  :Big Grin:

----------

khoa.address, Nam CNC

----------


## Tuancoi

> *Sheet 179: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> ...


Đã đặt gạch em thứ 2 , chờ đến tối để bác chủ kiểm tra sơ lại điện đóm

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 180: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## linhdt1121

> *Sheet 180: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> ...


 chết thật, dạo này cứ nhìn thấy hộp số kiểu này là thèm, bác chủ cho e gạch cái này  nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

bán cho anh cái khớp xoay vô cực ..... ưu tiên cho anh cái món này nhá , có việc dùng.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 181: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## vufree

COn Hamonic đẹp nhỉ.. mà lam sao gắn cái pully vô được bác nhỉ??

----------


## khoa.address

> COn Hamonic đẹp nhỉ.. mà lam sao gắn cái pully vô được bác nhỉ??


Nguyên bản nó có cái puli như hình lấy trên mạng này anh, nhưng cái puli của nó bị sứt mẻ xấu quá lúc đó e tháo vất đâu mất rồi.

Đính kèm 62335

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, kiếm lại bán cho ông Vũ giá gấp đôi

----------

khoa.address, Xuan Gio

----------


## vufree

> Hehe, kiếm lại bán cho ông Vũ giá gấp đôi


Tính mua cái Pully thôi mà.... kekkekeee....

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 182: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Nam CNC

Cho anh lấy 3 cái khóa nhanh khí nén dạng trượt nha... đỡ mất thời gian đi bãi.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 183: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Gamo

Chú Khoa cho anh lấy bộ Step Sync + 2 con Alpha nhe

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 184: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## foxnguyen

Gạch bộ dgm85 và harmonic size 14. Mai pm sau. Thanks

----------


## kzam

Gạch bộ 304

----------


## mactech

Em lấy hết mã 303+305, nếu bác kzam không lấy 304 em lấy luôn ạ.

----------

kzam

----------


## tuandd1

Lấy bộ 302 nhe khoa, a tuấn 22 nguyễn huệ.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## kzam

Em hủy gạch 304 ạ!

Thôi để mấy em ấy về với bác mactech.




> Em lấy hết mã 303+305, nếu bác kzam không lấy 304 em lấy luôn ạ.

----------

mactech

----------


## Nam CNC

dạo này bán nhanh quá xá hen... tìm nhiều hàng tốt giá rẻ rẻ cho anh em đi chú , món gì chưa biết chụp hình hú anh.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> dạo này bán nhanh quá xá hen... tìm nhiều hàng tốt giá rẻ rẻ cho anh em đi chú , món gì chưa biết chụp hình hú anh.


Do được chỉ bảo tận tình đó mà. !!!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 185: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## dangduc

[Mã hàng 307] - Giảm tốc dạng mâm xoay nguyên khối mini - Mặt bích thân 60x60 - Mặt bích đầu ra fi 45mm - Lỗ thông nòng fi 28mm - Tỉ số không rõ - Con step 2 phase có hồi tiếp size 28 (Cái này sử dụng driver anpha lái tốt, nếu ko có bỏ encoder dùng như step 2 phase bình thường) - Giá 350k

Đính kèm 62529

Cho e gạch mã [307] nghe bác Khoa

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 186: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 187: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## sơn phan

gạch hộp số mặt 57 cốt 6.3 nhé bác. dt 0906688884

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 188: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## hoangmanh

Mình lấy bộ vexta 5 pha rkd514 nhe!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 189: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 190: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 191: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## GORLAK

A tạm gạch cây vitme nhé

----------


## khoa.address

> A tạm gạch cây vitme nhé


Cái đó có khách lấy rồi a.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 192: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 193: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 194: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 195: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## hoangmanh

Mình lấy con motor 569 nhe!

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 196: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 197: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 198: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*


[Mã hàng 321] - AC Spindle Motor - Công suất tầm 2,2/3,7kw - RPM tầm 1.500/8.000 (Thông tin xin được của ông anh có một con y chang còn tem mạc) - Nặng 31kg - Dùng kéo máy tiện hoặc đầu cắt - Giá 2.000k - *Tạm có gạch*

; ; ; 


---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 199: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## hung1706

Loại này 4 rãnh bi ah anh ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Loại này 4 rãnh bi đó bác Nhìn đẹp quá.

----------


## khoa.address

> Loại này 4 rãnh bi ah anh ?





> Loại này 4 rãnh bi đó bác Nhìn đẹp quá.


---------o0o---------

Đây bác!

Đính kèm 63604

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Nếu đúng 4 rãnh bi thì em lụm 6 cái này nha. Mai em alo ghé lấy nha

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 200: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*


[Mã hàng 323] - Tay quay - *Đã bán*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 201: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 324] - Com bo xoay mini dạng trục vít - Có sẵn con step 2 phase 42 - Góc xoay tầm 60-65 độ - Cơ cấu trục vít có hai con ốc chí căn chỉnh độ tì của trục vít lên bánh răng nên độ rơ gần như không có 

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 325] - Vòng bi mặt bích IKO, vòng ngoài và trong đều có lỗ bắt ốc, chết cơ cấu xoay cực gọn nhẹ - Đường kính ngoài 120mm; Đường kính trong 54mm; Dày 13mm - *Đã bán 01* (Có vài cái)

; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## puskinu

Không thấy hình

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 202: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 326] - Quay tay

Đính kèm 63817; Đính kèm 63818; Đính kèm 63819



[Mã hàng 327] - Hộp giảm tốc Harmonic - Đường kính thân 142; Hột vịt size 25 (Tải lớn); Đầu vào 8mm; Đầu ra mặt bích đk 70mm; Tỉ số 1/120 - *Đã bán* (Còn vài cái tỉ lệ 1/100, để đăng sau ah)

*Lưu ý:* Đây là bậc tự do tháo ở tay robot, do cơ cấu chuyên biệt nên cái đầu ra mặt bích nó chỉ chịu tải nén và tải theo mặt cắt ngang, KHÔNG chịu được tải kéo, nếu bị kéo nó sẽ tuột cả vòng răng harmonic ra ngoài. Nên chỉ dùng cho cơ cấu phù hợp với thiết kế của nó.

; ; ; 



*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 324] - Com bo xoay mini dạng trục vít - Có sẵn con step 2 phase 42 - Góc xoay tầm 60-65 độ - Cơ cấu trục vít có hai con ốc chí căn chỉnh độ tì của trục vít lên bánh răng nên độ rơ gần như không có - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 325] - Vòng bi mặt bích IKO, vòng ngoài và trong đều có lỗ bắt ốc, chết cơ cấu xoay cực gọn nhẹ - Đường kính ngoài 120mm; Đường kính trong 54mm; Dày 13mm - *Đã bán*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 203: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 328] - Hộp giảm tốc Harmonic - Đường kính thân 142; Hột vịt size 25 (Tải lớn); Đầu vào 8mm; Đầu ra mặt bích đk 70mm; Tỉ số 1/100 - *Đã bán*

Lưu ý: Đây là bậc tự do tháo ở tay robot, do cơ cấu chuyên biệt nên cái đầu ra mặt bích nó chỉ chịu tải nén và tải theo mặt cắt ngang, KHÔNG chịu được tải kéo, nếu bị kéo nó sẽ tuột cả vòng răng harmonic ra ngoài. Nên chỉ dùng cho cơ cấu phù hợp với thiết kế của nó.

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 329] - Biến tần Hitachi HFC-VAH 6LF3: Công suất 3,7Kw (5 Hp) - Điện 3 pha 220V - Tần số max 5.000Hz - Đời 2014

Chuyên dùng cho spindle cao tốc sử dụng tần số cao.

Hàng tháo máy công nghiệp. Ngoại hình và nội thất đẹp không tì vết.

Ghim điện lên nguồn ok. Hàng độc mua sao bán vậy, bác nào chuyên thì mua ah. 

; ; ; ; ; ; 



*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 326] - Quay tay

Đính kèm 63889; Đính kèm 63890; Đính kèm 63891



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 204: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 330] - Vòng bi mặt bích IKO, vòng ngoài và trong đều có lỗ bắt ốc, chế cơ cấu xoay cực gọn nhẹ - Đường kính ngoài 120mm; Đường kính trong 54mm; Dày 13mm - *Đã bán*





*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 329] - Biến tần Hitachi HFC-VAH 6LF3: Công suất 3,7Kw (5 Hp) - Điện 3 pha 220V - Tần số max 5.000Hz - Đời 2014 - *Đã xong*

Chuyên dùng cho spindle cao tốc sử dụng tần số cao.

Hàng tháo máy công nghiệp. Ngoại hình và nội thất đẹp không tì vết.

Ghim điện lên nguồn ok. Hàng độc mua sao bán vậy, bác nào chuyên thì mua ah. 

*Ảnh chi tiết các góc chụp khác xem lại bài cũ dùm ah.*





[Mã hàng 326] - Quay tay

Đính kèm 63960; Đính kèm 63961



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 205: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 331] - Step 5 phase mini

001. Step size 33 - 

002. Step size 28 -

Đính kèm 64057; Đính kèm 64058



*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 326] - Quay tay - *Đã bán*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 206: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 332] - Hộp giảm tốc mặt bích (Hình như là RV Gear, do trên thân giảm tốc ko ghi thông số nên đoán thế)- Hàng tháo đoạn chân robot Scara nên tải rất lớn - Mấy loại giảm tốc trong robot này là loại cực chuẩn, độ rơ thường cực thấp hoặc không rơ - Đường kính thân 165mm; Mặt bích đầu ra fi 110mm; Thân cao 97mm; Lỗ xuyên tâm 20mm; Nặng 8,2kg; Tỉ số khoảng 1/28 (Ko thấy ghi rõ thông số nên quay tay đếm vòng) - (Có 06 bộ) - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



*Hàng tồn:*


[Mã hàng 331] - Step 5 phase mini

001. Step size 33 - *Đã bán*

002. Step size 28 - *Đã bán*

; 



---------o0o---------



*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 207: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 333] - Hộp giảm tốc mặt bích - Hàng tháo robot Scara, đoạn bệ đỡ nên tải rất lớn - Đường kính thân 194mm; Mặt bích đầu ra fi 154mm; Thân cao 112mm (Chưa tính cổ); Lỗ xuyên tâm 30mm; Nặng hơn 18kg; Tỉ số khoảng xê xích 1/36 (Ko thấy ghi rõ thông số nên quay tay đếm vòng) - (Có 01 bộ) - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 334] - Vòng bi THK - RB11020UU CCO tháo tay robot Scara - Đường kính vòng ngoài khoảng 160mm; Vòng trong có gắn sẵn một mặt bích thép có lỗ bắt ốc, đường kính MB 130mm; Bề dày vòng bi 20mm; Bề dày bích thép 43mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 334] - Bộ căng dây đai có vòng bi 6002Z - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 355] - Vòng bi mặt bích IKO, vòng ngoài và trong đều có lỗ bắt ốc, chế cơ cấu xoay cực gọn nhẹ - Đường kính ngoài 120mm; Đường kính trong 54mm; Dày 13mm - *Tuy nhiên nó đã bị rơ nặng, chỉ phù hợp với chế đồ chơi ko cần độ chính xác* - *Đã bán*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## kimtuan20021989

gạch mã 355 vòng bi nhé bác. Liên lạc với em qua zalo 0901157999

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 208: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 337] - Tủ điện mua về ko dùng nên bán ah - Kích thước 450x370x185mm - Toàn thân nhôm

Đính kèm 64463; Đính kèm 64464; Đính kèm 64465


[Mã hàng 338] - Bơm khí - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 339] - Giảm tốc Harmonic dạng mặt bích - Đường kính thân 115mm; Đường kính mặt bích đầu ra 90mm; Dày 59mm; Lỗ xuyên tâm phi 29mm - Hột vịt size 25 - Tỉ số 1/50 - Giá 1.200k/01 - *Đã bán*

; ; Đính kèm 64468



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## Mới CNC

Gạch bơm khí nha ad. Xem có thêm món nào ưng cái bụng thì lấy thêm.

----------


## Mới CNC

> *Sheet 208: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> ...


Bác cho stk để mình ck nhé. Lần đầu gặp người bán hàng sang chảnh như bác. Hi hi.

----------


## khoa.address

> Bác cho stk để mình ck nhé. Lần đầu gặp người bán hàng sang chảnh như bác. Hi hi.


Oh, sorry anh!

Dạo này do e ít làm việc trên máy tính nên ko lên 4r thường. Sáng giờ có anh liên lạc điện thoại xin số tài khoản để lấy cái bơm. Nếu số ĐT của anh là xxxxxx7696 thì e có nhắn số TK rồi ah, còn nếu kho phải thì để dịp khác anh nhé. Thank!

----------


## Mới CNC

> Oh, sorry anh!
> 
> Dạo này do e ít làm việc trên máy tính nên ko lên 4r thường. Sáng giờ có anh liên lạc điện thoại xin số tài khoản để lấy cái bơm. Nếu số ĐT của anh là xxxxxx7696 thì e có nhắn số TK rồi ah, còn nếu kho phải thì để dịp khác anh nhé. Thank!


Chính tui.xxx 807.696. Không thấy tn của bác?

----------


## khoa.address

> Chính tui.xxx 807.696. Không thấy tn của bác?


Hehe, sorry bác nhé, e nhắn bằng ĐT khác nên bấm thiếu số "9"

Đính kèm 64469;

Đính kèm 64470

----------


## Mới CNC

Đính kèm 64471
Gửi bác.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 209: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 340] - Nguồn chính xác dùng cho PLC - Hàng ko tì vết 

Đính kèm 64478; Đính kèm 64479; Đính kèm 64481



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 337] - Tủ điện mua về ko dùng nên bán ah - Kích thước 450x370x185mm - Toàn thân nhôm - *Đã bán*





---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## Nam CNC

cái tủ điện nhôm , rãnh thì chở qua xưởng nha , lên con máy mới có thứ mà dùng.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 210: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 341] - Vitme fi 20; Bước 10; Hành trình 710 - Tặng luôn cái combo nhôm có rãnh bắt ray 15 - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*

[Mã hàng 340] - Nguồn chính xác dùng cho PLC - Hàng ko tì vết

Đính kèm 64497; Đính kèm 64498; Đính kèm 64499



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 211: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 342] - Giảm tốc Harmonic dạng mặt bích - Đường kính thân 115mm; Đường kính mặt bích đầu ra 90mm; Dày 59mm; Lỗ xuyên tâm phi 29mm - Hột vịt size 25 - Tỉ số 1/50 - Nguyên lô đã bán hết còn xót 2 em ngọc trinh trong trắng ko cần lau chùi, hàng ém lại phù hợp cho ae thích sưu tầm hàng độc mà kịch đẹp

Đính kèm 64530; Đính kèm 64531; Đính kèm 64532



[Mã hàng 343] - Vitme fi 16; Bước 02 - Hành trình 130mm - Thích hợp cho bác nào treo Z phay kim loại, hehe - Hàng rất đẹp 

Đính kèm 64533; Đính kèm 64534



[Mã hàng 344] -  Vitme fi 14; Bước 04 - Hành trình 120mm - Hàng rất đẹp 

Đính kèm 64535; Đính kèm 64536



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 340] - Nguồn chính xác dùng cho PLC - Hàng ko tì vết

Đính kèm 64537; Đính kèm 64538; Đính kèm 64539



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## thuhanoi

[QUOTE=khoa.address;151218]*Sheet 211: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------




[Mã hàng 343] - Vitme fi 16; Bước 02 - Hành trình 130mm - Thích hợp cho bác nào treo Z phay kim loại, hehe - Hàng rất đẹp - Giá 430k/01

Đính kèm 64533; Đính kèm 64534



Bao ship đê, lấy 1 cây này nhé. Thanks

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 212: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 345] - Khớp cáp xoay 12 line cáp (Đường kính dây cả vỏ 1,9mm, lõi đồng mạc bạc) - Đường kính thân 100mm; Lỗ xuyên tâm 38mm; Cao 78mm - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*


[Mã hàng 342] - Giảm tốc Harmonic dạng mặt bích - Đường kính thân 115mm; Đường kính mặt bích đầu ra 90mm; Dày 59mm; Lỗ xuyên tâm phi 29mm - Hột vịt size 25 - Tỉ số 1/50 - Nguyên lô đã bán hết còn xót 2 em ngọc trinh trong trắng ko cần lau chùi, hàng ém lại phù hợp cho ae thích sưu tầm hàng độc mà kịch đẹp - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 343] - Vitme fi 16; Bước 02 - Hành trình 130mm - Thích hợp cho bác nào treo Z phay kim loại - Hàng rất đẹp - Giá 430k/01

Đính kèm 64554; Đính kèm 64555



[Mã hàng 344] - Vitme fi 14; Bước 04 - Hành trình 120mm - Hàng rất đẹp - Giá 320k/01

Đính kèm 64556; Đính kèm 64557



[Mã hàng 340] - Nguồn chính xác dùng cho PLC - Hàng ko tì vết - *Đã bán*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## ali35

xúc khớp xoay mã 345 nhá,bao ship như mọi khi nhé bác

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 213: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới*:



[Mã hàng 346] - Giò heo sữa - Kích thước e ghi trong hình - Bằng sắt 

Đính kèm 64651; Đính kèm 64652



[Mã hàng 347] - Motor DC 350W - Một con êm, một con quay kêu

Đính kèm 64657; Đính kèm 64660; Đính kèm 64661



[Mã hàng 348] - Vitme fi 12; Bước 02 - Hành trình 260mm 

Đính kèm 64662; Đính kèm 64663



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 343] - Vitme fi 16; Bước 02 - Hành trình 130mm - Thích hợp cho bác nào treo Z phay kim loại - Hàng rất đẹp 

Đính kèm 64665; Đính kèm 64667



[Mã hàng 344] - Vitme fi 14; Bước 04 - Hành trình 120mm - Hàng rất đẹp

Đính kèm 64668; Đính kèm 64669



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 214: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*

----------


## Nam CNC

lấy bộ trượt mang cá đồng thau nhá.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> lấy bộ trượt mang cá đồng thau nhá.




Ok anh nhé!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 215: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 352] - Khớp nối: 28/28 - Đường kính thân 104mm - Cao 91mm - Chất liệu sắt - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 353] - Giảm tốc Harmonic tỉ số 1/100 gắn sẵn motor DC có encoder - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 346] - Chân sắt - Kích thước e ghi trong hình - Bằng sắt - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 347] - Motor DC 350W - Một con êm, một con quay kêu - *Đã bán*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 216: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 354] - Giảm tốc  Harmonic (vòng bi hột vịt) size 32 - Cốt vào 16mm - Đầu ra 32mm - Mặt bích thân 136x136mm - Tỉ số 1/100 

Đính kèm 64851; Đính kèm 64852; Đính kèm 64853; Đính kèm 64854



[Mã hàng 355] - Giảm tốc Harmonic (vòng bi hột vịt) size 17 - Cốt vào 08mm - Tỉ số 1/80 - Có chân ke

Đính kèm 64855; Đính kèm 64856; Đính kèm 64857



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 351] - Khớp nối: 16/19; 16/20; 15/20 - Chất liệu nhôm 

Đính kèm 64858; Đính kèm 64859



[Mã hàng 348] - Vitme fi 12; Bước 02 - Hành trình 260mm 

; 



[Mã hàng 344] - Vitme fi 14; Bước 04 - Hành trình 120mm - Hàng rất đẹp - *Đã bán*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 216: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 356] - Quay tay phát xung - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 354] - Giảm tốc Harmonic (vòng bi hột vịt) size 32 - Cốt vào 16mm - Đầu ra 32mm - Mặt bích thân 136x136mm - Tỉ số 1/100

*Xem ảnh ở bài trên dùm ah*



[Mã hàng 355] - Giảm tốc Harmonic (vòng bi hột vịt) size 17 - Cốt vào 08mm - Tỉ số 1/80 - Có chân ke 

*Xem ảnh ở bài trên dùm ah*



[Mã hàng 351] - Khớp nối: 16/19; 16/20; 15/20 - Chất liệu nhôm

*Xem ảnh ở bài trên dùm ah*



[Mã hàng 348] - Vitme fi 12; Bước 02 - Hành trình 260mm - *Đã bán*

*Xem ảnh ở bài trên dùm ah*



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## thuhanoi

> *Sheet 216: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> 
> [Mã hàng 348] - Vitme fi 12; Bước 02 - Hành trình 260mm - Giá 150k
> 
> ;


Để cái này cho mình nhé

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 217: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 357] - Bộ Step 2 Phase ChyenDen size 86x86x98 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 358] - Bơm SHOWA 

Đính kèm 64961; Đính kèm 64962



[Mã hàng 359] - Servo Mitsubishi 200W & 100W - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 360] - Khớp nối linh tinh - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 361] - Ốc tăng đai - *Đã bán*





--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 354] - Giảm tốc Harmonic (vòng bi hột vịt) size 32 - Cốt vào 16mm - Đầu ra 32mm - Mặt bích thân 136x136mm - Tỉ số 1/100

Đính kèm 64967; Đính kèm 64968



[Mã hàng 355] - Giảm tốc Harmonic (vòng bi hột vịt) size 17 - Cốt vào 08mm - Tỉ số 1/80 - Có chân ke - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 351] - Khớp nối: 16/19; 16/20; 15/20 - Chất liệu nhôm 

Đính kèm 64971



---------o0o---------

C*ứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## Phạm Duy Ngọc

Cho em lấy mã hàng 360 nhé bác. Khớp nối linh tinh. Tiện cho em hỏi ray quay phát xung fanuc bác nào lấy vậy. Em thỏa thuận phát. Hi

----------


## tuandd1

> *Sheet 217: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Mã hàng 359] - Servo Mitsubishi 200W & 100W - Giá 150k/02
> ...


Anh lấy mã 359, 2 con servo học tập.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 218: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 362] - Quay tay nhôm 

Đính kèm 64989; Đính kèm 64990



[Mã hàng 363] - Giảm tốc

001. IMT - Đầu vào cốt 16mm; Đầu ra cốt 25mm; Mặt bích thân 120x120mm; Mặt bích motor 81x81mm; Tỉ số 1/20

002. NEUGART - Đầu vào âm 12mm; Đầu ra cốt 20mm; Mặt bích thân và mặt bích motor 90x90mm; Tỉ số 1/8

Đính kèm 64991; Đính kèm 64992; Đính kèm 64993



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 358] - Bơm SHOWA - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 354] - Giảm tốc Harmonic (vòng bi hột vịt) size 32 - Cốt vào 16mm - Đầu ra 32mm - Mặt bích thân 136x136mm - Tỉ số 1/100 

Đính kèm 64996; Đính kèm 64997; Đính kèm 64998



[Mã hàng 351] - Khớp nối: 16/19; 16/20; 15/20 - Chất liệu nhôm 

Đính kèm 64999; Đính kèm 65000



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 219: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 364] - Combo thép - Bản 80mm - Vitme fi 15 bước 10 - Hành trình 150mm - Nặng hơn 05 kg - Êm mượt, ko rơ sượng - *Đã bán*





--------o0o---------

Hàng tồn:


[Mã hàng 362] - Quay tay nhôm

Đính kèm 65039; Đính kèm 65040



[Mã hàng 363] - Giảm tốc

001. IMT - Đầu vào cốt 16mm; Đầu ra cốt 25mm; Mặt bích thân 120x120mm; Mặt bích motor 81x81mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Giá 600k - *Đã xong*

002. NEUGART - Đầu vào âm 12mm; Đầu ra cốt 20mm; Mặt bích thân và mặt bích motor 90x90mm; Tỉ số 1/8 - Giá 550k

; Đính kèm 65042; 



[Mã hàng 354] - Giảm tốc Harmonic (vòng bi hột vịt) size 32 - Cốt vào 16mm - Đầu ra 32mm - Mặt bích thân 136x136mm - Tỉ số 1/100

Đính kèm 65044; Đính kèm 65045; Đính kèm 65046



[Mã hàng 351] - Khớp nối: 16/19; 16/20; 15/20 - Chất liệu nhôm 

Đính kèm 65047; Đính kèm 65048



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## manipul

Em lấy bộ combo nha bác Khoa

----------


## khoa.address

> Em lấy bộ combo nha bác Khoa


Cái đó khách lấy rồi ah. Hẹn bác dịp khác nhé. Thank bác!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 220: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Tỉ số 1/20

Đính kèm 65085; Đính kèm 65086; Đính kèm 65087



[Mã hàng 366] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 14 - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 12mm; Tỉ số 1/100

Đính kèm 65088; Đính kèm 65089



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*


[Mã hàng 362] - Quay tay nhôm

Đính kèm 65090; Đính kèm 65091



[Mã hàng 363] - Giảm tốc NEUGART - Đầu vào âm 12mm; Đầu ra cốt 20mm; Mặt bích thân và mặt bích motor 90x90mm; Tỉ số 1/8 

Đính kèm 65092; Đính kèm 65093; Đính kèm 65094



[Mã hàng 354] - Giảm tốc Harmonic (vòng bi hột vịt) size 32 - Cốt vào 16mm - Đầu ra 32mm - Mặt bích thân 136x136mm - Tỉ số 1/100 

Đính kèm 65095; Đính kèm 65096; Đính kèm 65097



[Mã hàng 351] - Khớp nối: 16/19; 16/20; 15/20 - Chất liệu nhôm - *Đã bán*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cái khớp nối chưa ai lấy thì tớ lấy nha.


Cái hộp số neugart nếu không lầm thì độ rơ P02 tương đương nhỏ hơn <5 arcmin

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 221: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 367] - Giảm tốc KAMO (loại ball reducer ko độ rơ) - Đầu vào cốt 8mm; Đầu ra mặt bích 30mm; Đường kính thân 66mm; Tỉ số 1/10 - Giá 500k/01 -
*Đã xong*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 

Đính kèm 65150; Đính kèm 65151



[Mã hàng 366] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 14 - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 12mm; Tỉ số 1/100 

Đính kèm 65152



[Mã hàng 362] - Quay tay - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 363] - Giảm tốc NEUGART - Đầu vào âm 12mm; Đầu ra cốt 20mm; Mặt bích thân và mặt bích motor 90x90mm; Tỉ số 1/8

Đính kèm 65155; Đính kèm 65156



[Mã hàng 354] - Giảm tốc Harmonic (vòng bi hột vịt) size 32 - Cốt vào 16mm - Đầu ra 32mm - Mặt bích thân 136x136mm - Tỉ số 1/100 - *Đã xong*

Đính kèm 65157; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## Echip

> *Sheet 221: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> ...


Cái tay quay còn hoạt động tốt không bác, e lấy cái này nha. Cho e số TK vào số 0937752618. Thank!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 222: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 368] - Driver IAI của mấy bộ trượt - Không biết sài bán

Đính kèm 65203; Đính kèm 65204



[Mã hàng 369] - Step 2 phase PK296 

Đính kèm 65205; Đính kèm 65206



[Mã hàng 370] - Bộ Step 5 phase RKD514L- C & PK599 

Đính kèm 65207; Đính kèm 65208



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Chính xác cao, lắc tay ko cảm nhận được độ rơ 

Đính kèm 65209; Đính kèm 65210



[Mã hàng 366] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 14 - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 12mm; Tỉ số 1/100

Đính kèm 65211; Đính kèm 65212



[Mã hàng 363] - Giảm tốc NEUGART - Đầu vào âm 12mm; Đầu ra cốt 20mm; Mặt bích thân và mặt bích motor 90x90mm; Tỉ số 1/8 

Đính kèm 65213; Đính kèm 65214



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 223: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 371] - Combo thép - Bản rộng 74mm; Tổng dài 550; Hành trình 310 (bỏ chặn cao su 400mm); Vitme fi 16, bước 10; Nặng 7,36kg - Hàng cực đẹp

Đính kèm 65239; Đính kèm 65240



[Mã hàng 372] - Giảm tốc Harmonic - Đầu vào âm 8mm; Đầu ra cốt 12mm; Tỉ số 1/50; Mặt bích lắp motor 60x60mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 373] - Tay quay

Đính kèm 65255; Đính kèm 65256



[Mã hàng 374] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 25 - To mập, tải lớn - Đường kính thân 102mm - Mặt bích thân 115x115mm - Cốt vào âm 14mm; Cốt ra 25mm; Tỉ số 1/50 - *Đã bán*

Đính kèm 65257; ; 


--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 368] - Driver IAI của mấy bộ trượt - Không biết sài bán

Đính kèm 65243; Đính kèm 65244



[Mã hàng 369] - Step 2 phase PK296 

Đính kèm 65245; Đính kèm 65246



[Mã hàng 370] - Bộ Step 5 phase RKD514L- C & PK599

Đính kèm 65247; Đính kèm 65248



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Chính xác cao, lắc tay ko cảm nhận được độ rơ 

Đính kèm 65249; Đính kèm 65250



[Mã hàng 366] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 14 - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 12mm; Tỉ số 1/100 - *Đã bán*

Đính kèm 65251; 



[Mã hàng 363] - Giảm tốc NEUGART - Đầu vào âm 12mm; Đầu ra cốt 20mm; Mặt bích thân và mặt bích motor 90x90mm; Tỉ số 1/8 - Giá 500k - *Có gạch*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 224: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 375] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-L10-SVLB-100 - Cốt vào 16mm; Cốt ra 25mm; Đường kính thân 102mm; Mặt bích thân 120x120mm; Mặt bích lắp motor 54x54mm; nặng 5,43kg; Tỉ số 1/100 - Chính xác cao 

Đính kèm 65308; Đính kèm 65309; Đính kèm 65310



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 371] - Combo thép - Bản rộng 74mm; Tổng dài 550; Hành trình 310 (bỏ chặn cao su 400mm); Vitme fi 16, bước 10; Nặng 7,36kg - Hàng cực đẹp

Đính kèm 65311; Đính kèm 65312; Đính kèm 65313; Đính kèm 65314



[Mã hàng 373] - Tay quay 

Đính kèm 65315; Đính kèm 65316



[Mã hàng 368] - Driver IAI của mấy bộ trượt - Không biết sài bán - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 369] - Step 2 phase PK296 

Đính kèm 65319; Đính kèm 65320



[Mã hàng 370] - Bộ Step 5 phase RKD514L- C & PK599 

Đính kèm 65321; Đính kèm 65322



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Chính xác cao, lắc tay ko cảm nhận được độ rơ 

Đính kèm 65323; Đính kèm 65324


---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 225: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 376] - Driver 5 phase 

Đính kèm 65387; Đính kèm 65388; Đính kèm 65389; Đính kèm 65390



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 375] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-L10-SVLB-100 - Cốt vào 16mm; Cốt ra 25mm; Đường kính thân 102mm; Mặt bích thân 120x120mm; Mặt bích lắp motor 54x54mm; nặng 5,43kg; Tỉ số 1/100 - Chính xác cao - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 371] - Combo thép - Bản rộng 74mm; Tổng dài 550; Hành trình 310 (bỏ chặn cao su 400mm); Vitme fi 16, bước 10; Nặng 7,36kg - Hàng cực đẹp

Đính kèm 65393; Đính kèm 65394



[Mã hàng 373] - Tay quay

Đính kèm 65395; Đính kèm 65396



[Mã hàng 369] - Step 2 phase PK296 - *Đã xong*

; 



[Mã hàng 370] - Step 5 phase PK599 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Chính xác cao

Đính kèm 65401; Đính kèm 65402



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 226: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 377] - Driver RKD514L-C - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 378] - Giảm tốc - Tỉ số 1/5 - Cốt vào âm 14mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 60x60mm - Êm mượt; Lắc tay ko cảm nhận được độ rơ 

Đính kèm 65445; Đính kèm 65446



[Mã hàng 379] - Kẹp khí 3 chấu - Giá 150k - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 380] - Kẹp khí 2 chấu 

Đính kèm 65449; Đính kèm 65450



--------o0o---------

Hàng tồn:

[Mã hàng 376] - Driver 5 phase - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 371] - Combo thép - Bản rộng 74mm; Tổng dài 550; Hành trình 310 (bỏ chặn cao su 400mm); Vitme fi 16, bước 10; Nặng 7,36kg - Hàng cực đẹp - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 373] - Tay quay - *Đã bán*

Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

; 



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Chính xác cao 

Đính kèm 65458; Đính kèm 65459



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## legiao

éc.3 driver 514l-c của em nha bác tí chuyển lúa á

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Selecao

> *Sheet 226: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> ...


Bộ quay tay còn không bác

----------


## khoa.address

> Bộ quay tay còn không bác


Cái trên bán rồi, em còn vài cái khác bác, để lát e chụp hình  đăng ah!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 227: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 381] - Combo thép NSK - Hai con trượt tải lớn - Tổng dài 750mm - Bản rộng 100mm - Vitme fi 20mm, bước 20mm - Hành trình 410mm - Không rơ sượng - Nặng 17,1kg - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 382] - Khớp nối cáp điện xoay vô cực - 06 line cáp - ĐK lớn nhất thân 41mm - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 383] - Quay tay phát xung - Có một cặp song sinh - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 378] - Giảm tốc - Tỉ số 1/5 - Cốt vào âm 14mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 60x60mm - Êm mượt; Lắc tay ko cảm nhận được độ rơ 

Đính kèm 65503; Đính kèm 65504



[Mã hàng 380] - Kẹp khí 2 chấu 

Đính kèm 65505



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Chính xác cao 

Đính kèm 65506; Đính kèm 65507



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## hung1706

Em gạch bộ combo nha. Có khuyến mãi cho khách quen hong anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## khoa.address

> Em gạch bộ combo nha. Có khuyến mãi cho khách quen hong anh


Combo có khách liên hệ lấy rồi bác ah. Để dịp khác vậy bác nhé!

----------


## hung1706

hehe sợ tối nên em ngại alo. Mấy nay em đi mua hàng hụt hoài buồn thiệt. Bể gạch thì hú em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 228: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 384] - Combo thép - Tổng dài 1080mm - Bản rộng 74mm - Vitme fi 16mm, bước 10mm - Hành trình 800mm - Hàng đẹp - Nặng 12kg 

Đính kèm 65552; Đính kèm 65553; Đính kèm 65554; 



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc

Đính kèm 65555; Đính kèm 65556; Đính kèm 65557



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 378] - Giảm tốc - Tỉ số 1/5 - Cốt vào âm 14mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 60x60mm - Êm mượt; Lắc tay ko cảm nhận được độ rơ 

Đính kèm 65558; Đính kèm 65559



[Mã hàng 380] - Kẹp khí 2 chấu - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Chính xác cao

Đính kèm 65564; Đính kèm 65565



---------o0o---------

*Cứ thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Xin cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 229: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*


[Mã hàng 385] - Vòng bi mặt bích THK RU85UUCCOF - Bi con lăn tải lớn - ĐK ngoài 120mm; ĐK lỗ 55mm; Dày 15mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 386] - Giắc tín hiệu cho Servo - 26 Pin - Hàng chưa sử dụng - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 387] - Đo lực IMADA - Giá ngâm cứu - *Đã bán*

; 






--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 384] - Combo thép - Tổng dài 1080mm - Bản rộng 74mm - Vitme fi 16mm, bước 10mm - Hành trình 800mm - Hàng đẹp - Nặng 12kg - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc

Đính kèm 65847; Đính kèm 65848



[Mã hàng 378] - Giảm tốc - Tỉ số 1/5 - Cốt vào âm 14mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 60x60mm - Êm mượt; Lắc tay ko cảm nhận được độ rơ 

Đính kèm 65851; Đính kèm 65852



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Chính xác cao 

Đính kèm 65849; Đính kèm 65850



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## TigerHN

Cho mình lấy mã hàng 387 máy đo lực IMADA nhé. Đến chiều tối nay mình sẽ liên hệ bạn qua điện thoại để chuyển tiền nhé.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## NhanSoctrang

tui gạch ms 365.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

> Cho mình lấy mã hàng 387 máy đo lực IMADA nhé. Đến chiều tối nay mình sẽ liên hệ bạn qua điện thoại để chuyển tiền nhé.


Bác liên hệ e qua zalo 0988.053.064 cho tiện nhé. Thank bác!

---------o0o---------




> tui gạch ms 365.


Mã "365" bác nhỉ? Bác liên hệ e qua zalo 0988.053.064 cho tiện nhé. Và e ko nhận gạch lâu đâu ah. Thank bác!

----------


## namhasg

[QUOTE=khoa.address;152074]*Sheet 225: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 376] - Driver 5 phase 

Đính kèm 65387; Đính kèm 65388; Đính kèm 65389; Đính kèm 65390


Mã hàng 376 sao không thấy đính kèm ? Hàng còn không Bác ?

----------


## khoa.address

[QUOTE=namhasg;152477]


> *Sheet 225: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> ...


Cái nào mất hình là đã bán ah

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 230: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 388] - Step PK569 hai đầu cốt - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Đính kèm 65934; Đính kèm 65935



[Mã hàng 378] - Giảm tốc - Tỉ số 1/5 - Cốt vào âm 14mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 60x60mm - Êm mượt; Lắc tay ko cảm nhận được độ rơ - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Chính xác cao - Giá 250k

Đính kèm 65938; Đính kèm 65939



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## hung1706

Em lấy 569 nhé anh.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## hainghialk

em đang tìm bộ x,y hành trình 100mm đỗ lại bác nào có hú e hé 
dt 036 2294643

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 231: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc 10 pin (chuyên Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66023



--------o0o---------

Hàng tồn:



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Đính kèm 66028; Đính kèm 66029



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 232: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 391] - Anpha servo 66

Đính kèm 66074; Đính kèm 66075



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*


[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc 10 pin còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66076



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Click vào ảnh để xem ảnh lớn hơn. 

Đính kèm 66077; Đính kèm 66078; Đính kèm 66079



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## sieunhim

nhìn mớ jack của bác nhớ đợt mua mấy bộ alpha đi kiếm lòi con mắt, mua lẻ nó éo bán  :Big Grin:

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 233: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 392] - Li hợp từ - Loại 02 cuộn từ (tạm gọi là cuộn từ A và B) - Sử dụng điện DC 24V, trục ra ở hai đầu đều 11mm

Mô tả hoạt động:

- Không cấp điện - Hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ A - Hai trục quay tự do nhưng quay cùng chiều nhau;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ B - Trục Input quay tự do và trục Output bị khóa cứng;

- Cấp điện đồng thời hai cuộn từ A&B - Hai trục bị khóa cứng;

Đính kèm 66106; Đính kèm 66107; Đính kèm 66108; Đính kèm 66109



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 391] - Anpha servo 66 - *Đã bán*

; 






[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái /bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66112



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Đính kèm 66113; Đính kèm 66114



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 234: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 393] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 32 tỉ số 1/100 - Đường kính thân 110mm; Cốt vào đk 11mm (lõi nhôm đk 26mm móc rộng dễ dàng) - Cốt ra đk 40mm hạ bậc 35mm - Giá 800k/01 (có 4 cái) - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*




[Mã hàng 392] - Li hợp từ - Loại 02 cuộn từ (tạm gọi là cuộn từ A và B) - Sử dụng điện DC 24V, trục ra ở hai đầu đều 11mm

Mô tả hoạt động:

- Không cấp điện - Hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ A - Hai trục quay tự do nhưng quay cùng chiều nhau;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ B - Trục Input quay tự do và trục Output bị khóa cứng;

- Cấp điện đồng thời hai cuộn từ A&B - Hai trục bị khóa cứng;

Đính kèm 66149; Đính kèm 66150



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66151



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Đính kèm 66152; Đính kèm 66153



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 235: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 394] - Bộ chế trục A - Giảm tốc mặt bích Anpha chính xác cao - Tỉ số 1/10 - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm 

Đính kèm 66249; Đính kèm 66250



[Mã hàng 396] - Máy mài hai đầu - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 397] - Moto DC - *Đã bán*

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 392] - Li hợp từ, có thắng - Loại 02 cuộn từ (tạm gọi là cuộn từ A và B) - Sử dụng điện DC 24V, trục ra ở hai đầu đều 11mm - (Đã bán 02, *chỉ còn 01*)

Mô tả hoạt động:

- Không cấp điện - Hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ A - Hai trục quay tự do nhưng quay cùng chiều nhau;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ B - Trục Input quay tự do và trục Output bị khóa cứng;

- Cấp điện đồng thời hai cuộn từ A&B - Hai trục bị khóa cứng;

Đính kèm 66247; Đính kèm 66248



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực chuyên Anpha còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66244



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Đính kèm 66245; Đính kèm 66246



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 236: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 398] - Giảm tốc Anpha SP 060-MF1-10-020-000 - Cốt vào âm 11mm; Cốt ra 16mm; Mặt bích motor 70x70mm; Tỉ số 1/10 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 399] - Giảm tốc Anpha LP 120-M01-10-111-000 - Cốt vào âm 19mm; Cốt ra 32mm; Mặt bích motor 121x121mm; Nặng 13kg (bao gồm cái mặt bích gá) - Tỉ số 1/10

Đính kèm 66327; Đính kèm 66328; Đính kèm 66329; Đính kèm 66330



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm 

Đính kèm 66336; Đính kèm 66337



[Mã hàng 392] - Li hợp từ, có thắng - Loại 02 cuộn từ (tạm gọi là cuộn từ A và B) - Sử dụng điện DC 24V, trục ra ở hai đầu đều 11mm - (Đã bán 02, chỉ còn 01)

Mô tả hoạt động:

- Không cấp điện - Hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ A - Hai trục quay tự do nhưng quay cùng chiều nhau;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ B - Trục Input quay tự do và trục Output bị khóa cứng;

- Cấp điện đồng thời hai cuộn từ A&B - Hai trục bị khóa cứng;

Đính kèm 66331; Đính kèm 66332





[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66333



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Đính kèm 66334; Đính kèm 66335



[Mã hàng 365] - Giảm tốc SUMITOMO ANFJ-M20A-S - Cốt vào 8mm; Cốt ra 10mm; Đường kính thân 74mm; Tỉ số 1/20 - Chính xác cao - *Đã bán*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 237: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 400] - Giảm tốc harmonic - Mặt bích lắp motor 42x42; Vào âm 5mm; Ra 10mm; Tỉ số 1/50 - *Đã bán*

; 


[Mã hàng 401] - Vitme mini - Đường kính 8mm; Bước 2mm; Hành trình 85mm

Đính kèm 66438; Đính kèm 66439



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*

*Xem ảnh ở sheet 236 ah.
*




---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 238: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 402] - Maktec MT370 - Ít sử dụng nên bán. Mồm máy 95% đầy đủ phụ kiện và hộp dao 15 kiểu chưa sử dụng - *Đã bán*

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*

*Xem ảnh ở sheet 236 ah.*





---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 239: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 403] - Giảm tốc IMT BM4-15B-02NDZAK6 - Cốt vào âm 14mm; Cốt ra 22mm; Mặt bích motor 79x79mm; Tỉ số 1/15

Đính kèm 66509; Đính kèm 66510; Đính kèm 66511; Đính kèm 66512



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 401] - Vitme mini - Đường kính 8mm; Bước 2mm; Hành trình 85mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 399] - Giảm tốc Anpha LP 120-M01-10-111-000 - Cốt vào âm 19mm; Cốt ra 32mm; Mặt bích motor 121x121mm; Nặng 13kg (bao gồm cái mặt bích gá) - Tỉ số 1/10

Đính kèm 66513; Đính kèm 66514; Đính kèm 66515



[Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm

Đính kèm 66516; Đính kèm 66517



[Mã hàng 392] - Li hợp từ, có thắng - Loại 02 cuộn từ (tạm gọi là cuộn từ A và B) - Sử dụng điện DC 24V, trục ra ở hai đầu đều 11mm - (Đã bán 02, chỉ còn 01)

Mô tả hoạt động:

- Không cấp điện - Hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ A - Hai trục quay tự do nhưng quay cùng chiều nhau;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ B - Trục Input quay tự do và trục Output bị khóa cứng;

- Cấp điện đồng thời hai cuộn từ A&B - Hai trục bị khóa cứng;

Đính kèm 66518



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66519



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn 

Đính kèm 66520; Đính kèm 66521



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 240: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 404] - AC Servo motor Yaskawa 300W 

Đính kèm 66560; Đính kèm 66561



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 403] - Giảm tốc IMT BM4-15B-02NDZAK6 - Cốt vào âm 14mm; Cốt ra 22mm; Mặt bích motor 79x79mm; Tỉ số 1/15 - *Đã bán*

; Đính kèm 66563; Đính kèm 66564



[Mã hàng 399] - Giảm tốc Anpha LP 120-M01-10-111-000 - Cốt vào âm 19mm; Cốt ra 32mm; Mặt bích motor 121x121mm; Nặng 13kg (bao gồm cái mặt bích gá) - Tỉ số 1/10 - *Đã bán*

Đính kèm 66565; ; Đính kèm 66567



[Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm 

Đính kèm 66568; Đính kèm 66569



[Mã hàng 392] - Li hợp từ, có thắng - Loại 02 cuộn từ (tạm gọi là cuộn từ A và B) - Sử dụng điện DC 24V, trục ra ở hai đầu đều 11mm - *Đã bán*

Mô tả hoạt động:

- Không cấp điện - Hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ A - Hai trục quay tự do nhưng quay cùng chiều nhau;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ B - Trục Input quay tự do và trục Output bị khóa cứng;

- Cấp điện đồng thời hai cuộn từ A&B - Hai trục bị khóa cứng;





[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66571



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Đính kèm 66572; Đính kèm 66573



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 241: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 405] - Cán vít chỉnh lực - 300k - *Đã xong*

; 



[Mã hàng 406] - Driver 5 phase loại 0,7A và loại 1,4A (Chưa test) - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 407] - Giảm tốc mặt bích Sumitomo F2C-A25-29 - Với thiết kế FineCyclo đạt chuẩn "zero backlash" - Mã F2C là loại hai đầu được lắp 02 vòng bi con lăn chịu tải lớn - Đường kính thân 155mm; Đường kính mặt bích đầu ra 114mm; Lỗ cốt xuyên tâm 20mm - Tỉ số 1/29 không nhanh cũng không chậm, phù hợp làm trục A - Hàng bãi còn nằm trong hộp, cái hộp nát quá nên vất bỏ - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 404] - AC Servo motor Yaskawa 300W - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm

Đính kèm 66645; Đính kèm 66646



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66647



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Đính kèm 66648; Đính kèm 66649



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## namhasg

[QUOTE=khoa.address;153224]*Sheet 241: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



[Mã hàng 406] - Driver 5 phase loại 0,7A và loại 1,4A (Chưa test) - 300k/04 cái

Đính kèm 66631; Đính kèm 66632

Mình gạch 4 cái driver này nhé.

----------


## khoa.address

> Mình gạch 4 cái driver này nhé.


Cái này khách nhắn tin lấy rồi bác, dịp khác bác nhé. Thank!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 242: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 407b] - Kẹp 3 chấu khí nén 

Đính kèm 66688; Đính kèm 66689; Đính kèm 66690; Đính kèm 66691



--------o0o---------

_Hàng tồn:_



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Đính kèm 66695; Đính kèm 66696



[Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm

Đính kèm 66692; Đính kèm 66693



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66694



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 243: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

_Hàng mới:_


[Mã hàng 408] - Giảm tốc Harmonic - Size 20 tỉ số 1/160 - Đầu vào 14mm - Đầu ra 22mm - Đầu ra sử dụng vòng bi con lăn chịu tải THK RB3510UUCO - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*


[Mã hàng 407b] - Kẹp 3 chấu khí nén - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 385] - Quay tay Fanuc nhỏ gọn

Đính kèm 66759; Đính kèm 66760



[Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm

Đính kèm 66761; Đính kèm 66762



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Chuyên Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 66763



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Mã hàng 408 :mình gạch 1 cái nhé cụ khoa

----------


## khoa.address

> Mã hàng 408 :mình gạch 1 cái nhé cụ khoa


Oh, cái này khách lấy hết rồi ah, e chưa kịp sửa bài. Dịp khác bác nhé, thank bác!

----------


## Nam CNC

nhanh quá xá chú , học bài nhanh thiệt.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 244: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 409] - Giảm tốc Harmonic - Size 17 tỉ số 1/50 - Đầu vào 08mm - Đầu ra 12mm - Đầu ra sử dụng vòng bi con lăn chịu tải THK RB2508UUCO - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 410] - Step 5 phase PK599 - Dòng 1,4A - Giá 550k - *Có gạch*

; 




--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm

Đính kèm 66810; Đính kèm 66811



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 66812



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 245: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 411] - Li hợp từ EFUL-Z - Sử dụng điện 24VDC - Đường kính thân 190mm - Cốt ra hai đầu 24mm - Nặng khoảng 12kg/cái - Mô men xoắn tra theo mã nhà sản xuất tầm 39,22Nm

Mô tả hoạt động: 
- Không cấp điện thì hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập
- Cấp điện 24VDC thì hai trục quay tự do nhưng liên kết và quay cùng chiều nhau.

Đính kèm 66841; Đính kèm 66840; Đính kèm 66842; Đính kèm 66843



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm

Đính kèm 66844; Đính kèm 66845



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 66846



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 246: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 412] - Cầu visai - *Đã bán*

Mô tả: Hoạt động tương tự cầu visai ở xe ô tô, khi vào cua 1 bánh có thể quay chậm hơn hoặc một bánh ngừng một bánh quay.

Thông số: Kích thước phủ bì 520mm; Mâm nhôm đúc; Bánh cao su đúc đường kính 192mm, dày 42mm; Động cơ 24VDC có hộp giảm tốc, quay 106 vòng/phút (Nếu tính theo chu vi bánh và số vòng quay thiết kế của động cơ thì chế xe chạy được tối đa tầm 17,76 km/h)

; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 413] - Mâm kẹp khí nén 3 chấu - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 414] - Combo trượt KR20 - Hành trình 80mm, vitme fi 6 bước 6 - Lưu ý hàng đẹp mã ngoài nhưng lại bị sượng - *Đã bán*




--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 411] - Li hợp từ EFUL-Z - Sử dụng điện 24VDC - Đường kính thân 190mm - Cốt ra hai đầu 24mm - Nặng khoảng 12kg/cái - Mô men xoắn tra theo mã nhà sản xuất tầm 39,22Nm - *Đã bán*

Mô tả hoạt động: 
- Không cấp điện thì hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập
- Cấp điện 24VDC thì hai trục quay tự do nhưng liên kết và quay cùng chiều nhau.




; ; 



[Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực; chế tạo các cơ cấu xoay mãi sử dụng khí nén ko sợ bị rối đường ống dẫn khí - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm

Đính kèm 67170; Đính kèm 67171



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 67172



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## phuongmusic

[QUOTE=khoa.address;153726]*Sheet 246: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*

[Mã hàng 413] - Mâm kẹp khí nén 3 chấu - Giá 350k

Đính kèm 67162; Đính kèm 67163



[Mã hàng 413] - Combo trượt KR20 - Hành trình 80mm, vitme fi 6 bước 6 - Lưu ý hàng đẹp mã ngoài nhưng lại bị sượng - Giá ve chai 100k

Đính kèm 67164; Đính kèm 67165; Đính kèm 67166


--------o0o---------

Đặt gạch 2 món này. Sẽ điện thoại sau.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 247: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 415] - Li hợp từ MIKI PULLEY 125-12-12 - Giá 1.300k

Li hợp từ, có thắng - Loại 02 cuộn từ (tạm gọi là cuộn từ A và B) - Sử dụng điện DC 24V, Đường kính thân 190mm; Trục ra ở hai đầu đều 24mm

Mô tả hoạt động:

- Không cấp điện - Hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ A - Hai trục quay tự do nhưng quay cùng chiều nhau;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ B - Trục Input quay tự do và trục Output bị khóa cứng;

- Cấp điện đồng thời hai cuộn từ A&B - Hai trục bị khóa cứng.

Đính kèm 67292; Đính kèm 67293; Đính kèm 67294; Đính kèm 67295



[Mã hàng 416] - Anpha step

001. ASM66 dòng A có giảm tốc không rơ N50 (Đã test) - Giá 400k

002. ASM98 dòng A có giảm tốc P36, có thắng (Đã test) - Giá 650k

Đính kèm 67289; Đính kèm 67290



[Mã hàng 417] - Giảm tốc Sumitomo CNVMS-5075-SV-15 - Đầu vào âm 11mm; Đầu ra 18mm; mặt bích thân 108mm; Tỉ số 1/15 - Giá 300k - *Đã xong*

; 



[Mã hàng 418] - Anpha step ASM46 dòng A, cụt dây - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 419] - Step 2 pha và 5 phase - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 420] - Moto brushless Nidec - Quay tay cốt êm mượt - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 421] - Cáp trợ lực hay gì đó - *Đã bán*





--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



 [Mã hàng 395] - Khớp khí xoay vô cực; chế tạo các cơ cấu xoay mãi sử dụng khí nén ko sợ bị rối đường ống dẫn khí - Có 6 đường khí - Vào ống 6mm; Ra ống 4mm - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 67297



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## tuandd1

> *Sheet 247: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Mã hàng 418] - Anpha step ASM46 dòng A, cụt dây - Giá 150k/04 con
> 
> ; 
> 
> ...


anh lấy 3 đống 419, 418, 421

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 248: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86

Đính kèm 67318; Đính kèm 67319



[Mã hàng 423] - Com bo thép - Bản rộng 86mm; Có 4 rãnh bi - vitme fi 15mm bước 20mm - Hành trình 450 - Nặng 10,6kg - Êm mượt không rơ sượng - *Đã bán*

; ;  



--------o0o---------

_Hàng tồn:_



[Mã hàng 415] - Li hợp từ MIKI PULLEY 125-12-12 

Li hợp từ, có thắng - Loại 02 cuộn từ (tạm gọi là cuộn từ A và B) - Sử dụng điện DC 24V, Đường kính thân 190mm; Trục ra ở hai đầu đều 24mm

Mô tả hoạt động:

- Không cấp điện - Hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ A - Hai trục quay tự do nhưng quay cùng chiều nhau;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ B - Trục Input quay tự do và trục Output bị khóa cứng;

- Cấp điện đồng thời hai cuộn từ A&B - Hai trục bị khóa cứng.

Đính kèm 67323; Đính kèm 67324; Đính kèm 67325; Đính kèm 67326



[Mã hàng 416] - Anpha step

001. ASM66 dòng A có giảm tốc không rơ N50 (Đã test)

002. ASM98 dòng A có giảm tốc P36, có thắng (Đã test)

Đính kèm 67327; Đính kèm 67328



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái -

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 67329 



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 249: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 424] - Chân đôn - Thân nhôm, bích thép lắp ghép trên dưới - DxRxC = 110x100x120mm - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 425] - Vai nhôm nguyên khối - DxRxC = 140x100x240mm - Nặng tầm 10kg/02 - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*


[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86

Đính kèm 67348; Đính kèm 67349



[Mã hàng 415] - Li hợp từ MIKI PULLEY 125-12-12

Li hợp từ, có thắng - Loại 02 cuộn từ (tạm gọi là cuộn từ A và B) - Sử dụng điện DC 24V, Đường kính thân 190mm; Trục ra ở hai đầu đều 24mm

Mô tả hoạt động:

- Không cấp điện - Hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ A - Hai trục quay tự do nhưng quay cùng chiều nhau;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ B - Trục Input quay tự do và trục Output bị khóa cứng;

- Cấp điện đồng thời hai cuộn từ A&B - Hai trục bị khóa cứng.

Đính kèm 67350



[Mã hàng 416] - Anpha step

001. ASM66 dòng A có giảm tốc không rơ N50 (Đã test)

002. ASM98 dòng A có giảm tốc P36, có thắng (Đã test)

Đính kèm 67351; Đính kèm 67352



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 67353



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Lấy 4 chân đôn nhé kh

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 250: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 426] - Driver RKD514L-C 

Đính kèm 67429; Đính kèm 67430



[Mã hàng 427] - Chân chống - *Đã bán*





--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*


[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A *dùng cho step size 86* 

Đính kèm 67432; Đính kèm 67433



[Mã hàng 415] - Li hợp từ MIKI PULLEY 125-12-12 - *Đã bán*

Li hợp từ, có thắng - Loại 02 cuộn từ (tạm gọi là cuộn từ A và B) - Sử dụng điện DC 24V, Đường kính thân 190mm; Trục ra ở hai đầu đều 24mm

Mô tả hoạt động:

- Không cấp điện - Hai trục quay tự do và quay độc lập;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ A - Hai trục quay tự do nhưng quay cùng chiều nhau;

- Cấp điện chỉ cuộn từ B - Trục Input quay tự do và trục Output bị khóa cứng;

- Cấp điện đồng thời hai cuộn từ A&B - Hai trục bị khóa cứng.

; 



[Mã hàng 416] - Anpha step ASM98 dòng A có giảm tốc P36, có thắng (Đã test)

Đính kèm 67436; Đính kèm 67437



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 67438



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 251: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 428] - Vime NSK - Phi 12mm - Bước 5mm - Hành trình 125mm - Cấp chính xác C3 - Giá rẻ bằng cái gối FK (Lấy hết bao ship chậm)

; 



[Mã hàng 429] - Quay tay - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 430] - Moto 5 phase mini - *Đã bán*

; 




--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 426] - Bộ step 5 phase - Driver RKD514L-C và step PK569 có thắng

Đính kèm 67516; Đính kèm 67517



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86

Đính kèm 67518; Đính kèm 67519



[Mã hàng 416] - Anpha step ASM98 dòng A có giảm tốc P36, có thắng (Đã test)

Đính kèm 67520; Đính kèm 67521



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 67522



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## kzam

Đặt gạch 2 cây me [428] nha bác Khoa

----------

khoa.address

----------


## sieunhim

E gạch cái tay quay bác nhé

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 252: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 431] - Driver 5 phase Tohan Japan TD-5M13-L - Dòng max 1,5A - Có vi bước - Lái đến step PK569 - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 432] - Driver 5 phase mini - 01 bé và 01 nhỏ - *Đã bán*

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 428] - Vime NSK - Phi 12mm - Bước 5mm - Hành trình 125mm - Cấp chính xác C3 - Giá rẻ bằng cái gối FK

Đính kèm 67599; Đính kèm 67600



[Mã hàng 426] - Bộ step 5 phase - Driver RKD514L-C và step PK569 có thắng

Đính kèm 67601; Đính kèm 67602



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86

Đính kèm 67603; Đính kèm 67604



[Mã hàng 416] - Anpha step ASM98 dòng A có giảm tốc P36, có thắng (Đã test)

Đính kèm 67605; Đính kèm 67606



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 67607



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 253: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 433] - Bàn T thép loại tròn - Gá trên máy tiện hoặc bàn xoay máy xọc.

001. Đường kính thân 254mm - Dày 57mm - Vành gá sau lưng đường kính 210/120mm - *Đã bán*

002. Đường kính thân 227mm - Dày 32mm - Vành gá sau lưng đường kính 163/600mm - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 434] - Vòng bi NSK loại con lăn tải lớn dạng mặt bích - Tháo từ tay robot nên thân vòng bi có răng - Vòng trong và ngoài đều có lỗ bắt ốc

001. Đường kính ngoài 190mm - Đường kính trong 105mm - Chiều cao tổng 45mm - Bề dày riêng vòng bi con lăn 27mm - *Đã bán*

002. Đường kính ngoài 150mm - Đường kính trong 82mm - Chiều cao tổng 30mm - Bề dày riêng vòng bi con lăn 16mm - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 428] - Vime NSK - Phi 12mm - Bước 5mm - Hành trình 125mm - Cấp chính xác C3 - Giá rẻ bằng cái gối FK

Đính kèm 67656; Đính kèm 67657



[Mã hàng 426] - Bộ step 5 phase - Driver RKD514L-C và step PK569 có thắng 

Đính kèm 67658; Đính kèm 67659



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86

Đính kèm 67660; Đính kèm 67661



[Mã hàng 416] - Anpha step ASM98 dòng A có giảm tốc P36, có thắng (Đã test)

Đính kèm 67662; Đính kèm 67663



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 67664



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## ali35

Mã  001 có  gạch cả  2 ha bác  khoa

----------


## khoa.address

> Mã  001 có  gạch cả  2 ha bác  khoa


Mấy cái hàng mới có vài người lấy anh T ah, dịp khác nhé. Hihi

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 254: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 435] - Step 5 phase

001. PK566 - *Đã bán*

002. PK569 không thắng - *Đã bán*

003. PK569 có thắng - *Đã bán*





--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 428] - Vime NSK - Phi 12mm - Bước 5mm - Hành trình 125mm - Cấp chính xác C3 - Giá rẻ bằng cái gối FK: *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 426] - Driver RKD514L-C

Đính kèm 67699; Đính kèm 67700



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86

Đính kèm 67701; Đính kèm 67702



[Mã hàng 416] - Anpha step ASM98 dòng A có giảm tốc P36, có thắng (Đã test)

Đính kèm 67703; Đính kèm 67704



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 67705



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 255: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 436] - Tạm gọi là "bánh xích" toàn bộ bằng sắt. Lá xích cũng bằng sắt - Dài 850mm; Rộng 75; Cao 80mm

Đính kèm 67753; Đính kèm 67754; Đính kèm 67755; Đính kèm 67756; Đính kèm 67757; Đính kèm 67758; Đính kèm 67834



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 426] - Driver RKD514L-C

Đính kèm 67759; Đính kèm 67760



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86

Đính kèm 67761; Đính kèm 67762



[Mã hàng 416] - Anpha step ASM98 dòng A có giảm tốc P36, có thắng (Đã test) - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 67765



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## CKD

Cặp xích chế đồ chơi ngon  :Smile:

----------

khoa.address

----------


## aiemphuong

Làm con máy xúc 1:8 là vừa kèo lun.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 256: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 437] - THK-KR26 - Loại 04 rãnh bi - Vitme fi 8 bước 2 - Hành trình 115mm - Mặt bích chuẩn servo 100W - Hàng đẹp ko tì vết - *Đã bán*

; ; 


--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 436] - Tạm gọi là "bánh xích" toàn bộ bằng sắt. Lá xích cũng bằng sắt - Dài 850mm; Rộng 75; Cao 80mm - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 426] - Driver RKD514L-C

Đính kèm 67866; Đính kèm 67867



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86

Đính kèm 67868; Đính kèm 67869



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 67870



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## lituan219

[Mã hàng 437] - THK-KR26 - Loại 04 rãnh bi - Vitme fi 8 bước 2 - Hành trình 115mm - Mặt bích chuẩn servo 100W - Hàng đẹp ko tì vết - Đã bán

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...#ixzz5a67f3esE

Còn hàng nào như này không bác? Em đang cần, bác cho em xin thông tin người mua em xin để lại cho em 1 cây  :Frown:

----------

Ducnamtq89, khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 257: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 438] - Giảm tốc Harmonic - Size 20 tỉ số 1/160 - Đầu vào 14mm - Đầu ra 22mm - Đầu ra sử dụng vòng bi con lăn THK RB3510UUCO - *Đã bán*

; ; Đính kèm 67945



[Mã hàng 439] - Driver step 2 phase dòng max 4A 

Đính kèm 67946; Đính kèm 67947



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 426] - Driver RKD514L-C - *Đã xong*





[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86 

Đính kèm 67949



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 67950



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

Mình lấy 2 con hộp giảm tốc nhé. sáng mai m alo b

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 258: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 440] - Giảm tốc

001. APEX - Cốt đầu vào âm 30mm; Cốt đầu ra 24mm; Mặt bích thân 115x115mm; Mặt bích moto 92x92mm; Tỉ số 1/16 

002. NEUGART - Cốt đầu vào âm 14mm; Cốt đầu ra 14mm; Mặt bích moto 60x60mm; Tỉ số 1/25 - *Đã xong*

; 



[Mã hàng 441] - Giảm tốc Harmonic chuẩn step size 60 - Cốt đầu vào âm 08mm; Cốt đầu ra 12mm; Mặt bích moto 60x60mm; Tỉ số 1/50 

Đính kèm 67982; Đính kèm 67983



[Mã hàng 442] - Vòng bi mặt bích bi con lăn chịu tải cao - Vòng trong vòng ngoài đều có lỗ bắt ốc, làm cơ cấu xoay cực kì đơn giản và gọn gàng.

001. IKO - Đường kính vòng ngoài 115mm; Đường kính mặt bích trong 84mm; Đường kính lỗ thông 53mm; Dày 16mm - *Đã xong*

002. THK - Đường kính vòng ngoài 95mm; Đường kính mặt bích trong 61mm; Đường kính lỗ thông 35mm; Dày 15mm 

003. Vòng bi tháo đầu servo - Đường kính vòng ngoài 114mm; Đường kính mặt bích trong 84mm; Cao 22mm - *Đã bán*

; ; Đính kèm 67987; ; 



[Mã hàng 443] - Ray THK SHS15C mạ Crom - Dài 395mm - Hàng sưu tầm, cực đẹp - *Đã bán*

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 439] - Driver step 2 phase dòng max 4A 

Đính kèm 67990



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86 

Đính kèm 67991; Đính kèm 67992



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 67993



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 259: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 444] - Ray 20 hãng Star - Mạ Crom sáng bóng, chống rỉ sét - Dài 595mm - Hành trình 450 - Hàng sưu tầm, cực đẹp, ko cần vệ sinh về chỉ lau bụi nó đã chói con mắt - Nặng hơn 4kg/cặp - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 445] - nguồn 24V

001 - LAMBDA - Vào 220V; Ra 24V 14A - *Đã bán*

002 - TDK - Vào 110V; Ra 24v 16A - *Đã bán*

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 440] - Giảm tốc APEX - Cốt đầu vào âm 30mm; Cốt đầu ra 24mm; Mặt bích thân 115x115mm; Mặt bích moto 92x92mm; Tỉ số 1/16

Đính kèm 68039; Đính kèm 68040



[Mã hàng 441] - Giảm tốc Harmonic chuẩn step size 60 - Cốt đầu vào âm 08mm; Cốt đầu ra 12mm; Mặt bích moto 60x60mm; Tỉ số 1/50

Đính kèm 68041; Đính kèm 68042



[Mã hàng 442] - Vòng bi mặt bích bi con lăn chịu tải cao - Vòng trong vòng ngoài đều có lỗ bắt ốc, làm cơ cấu xoay cực kì đơn giản và gọn gàng. - Hãng THK - Đường kính vòng ngoài 95mm; Đường kính mặt bích trong 61mm; Đường kính lỗ thông 35mm; Dày 15mm 

Đính kèm 68043; Đính kèm 68044



[Mã hàng 439] - Driver step 2 phase dòng max 4A

Đính kèm 68045



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86 

Đính kèm 68046; Đính kèm 68047



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 68048



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 260: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 446] - Giảm tốc trục vít - Cốt đầu vào 15mm - Cốt đầu ra 20mm - Tỉ số 1/47

Đính kèm 68165; Đính kèm 68166; Đính kèm 68167; Đính kèm 68168



[Mã hàng 446] - Nguồn 36V/10A - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 440] - Giảm tốc APEX - Cốt đầu vào âm 30mm; Cốt đầu ra 24mm; Mặt bích thân 115x115mm; Mặt bích moto 92x92mm; Tỉ số 1/16

Đính kèm 68171; Đính kèm 68172; Đính kèm 68173



[Mã hàng 441] - Giảm tốc Harmonic chuẩn step size 60 - Cốt đầu vào âm 08mm; Cốt đầu ra 12mm; Mặt bích moto 60x60mm; Tỉ số 1/50

Đính kèm 68174; Đính kèm 68175



[Mã hàng 442] - Vòng bi mặt bích bi con lăn chịu tải cao - Vòng trong vòng ngoài đều có lỗ bắt ốc, làm cơ cấu xoay cực kì đơn giản và gọn gàng. - Hãng THK - Đường kính vòng ngoài 95mm; Đường kính mặt bích trong 61mm; Đường kính lỗ thông 35mm; Dày 15mm

Đính kèm 68176; Đính kèm 68177



[Mã hàng 439] - Driver step 2 phase dòng max 4A 

Đính kèm 68178



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86

Đính kèm 68179; Đính kèm 68180



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 68181



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## audiophilevn

lấy bộ nguồn 36v nhé bác Khoa

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 261: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 447] - Nguồn LAMBDA - 24V 14A - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 448] - Tay quay phát xung - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 449] - Kiềm hơi - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 446] - Giảm tốc trục vít - Cốt đầu vào 15mm - Cốt đầu ra 20mm - Tỉ số 1/47 

Đính kèm 68275; Đính kèm 68276; Đính kèm 68277; Đính kèm 68278



[Mã hàng 440] - Giảm tốc APEX - Cốt đầu vào âm 30mm; Cốt đầu ra 24mm; Mặt bích thân 115x115mm; Mặt bích moto 92x92mm; Tỉ số 1/16 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 441] - Giảm tốc Harmonic chuẩn step size 60 - Cốt đầu vào âm 08mm; Cốt đầu ra 12mm; Mặt bích moto 60x60mm; Tỉ số 1/50 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 442] - Vòng bi mặt bích bi con lăn chịu tải cao - Vòng trong vòng ngoài đều có lỗ bắt ốc, làm cơ cấu xoay cực kì đơn giản và gọn gàng. - Hãng THK - Đường kính vòng ngoài 95mm; Đường kính mặt bích trong 61mm; Đường kính lỗ thông 35mm; Dày 15mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 439] - Driver step 2 phase dòng max 4A 

Đính kèm 68287



[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86

Đính kèm 68288; Đính kèm 68289



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái



---------o0o---------

Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!

----------


## bigboy061293

cho mình xin địa chỉ để đến xem vòng bi nhé. mình cám ơn trước.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 262: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 450] - Step 86 - 6 Nm- Hàng đẹp - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 451] - Vòng bi NSK loại con lăn tải lớn dạng mặt bích - Tháo từ tay robot nên thân vòng bi có răng - Vòng trong và ngoài đều có lỗ bắt ốc - Đường kính ngoài 150mm - Đường kính trong 82mm - Chiều cao tổng 30mm - Bề dày riêng vòng bi con lăn 16mm - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 452] - Tay quay phát xung - Hàng đẹp - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 446] - Giảm tốc trục vít - Cốt đầu vào 15mm - Cốt đầu ra 20mm - Tỉ số 1/47 - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 439] - Driver step 2 phase CSMD2-U440-CE dòng max 4A - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 422] - Driver RKD514H-A dùng cho step size 86 - Giá 800k - *Đã xong*

; 



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 263: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 453] - Driver 02 phase - Dòng max 4A - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 454] - Cán và ụ dao cắt rãnh - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 455] - Khóa trục ECOLOC (21 cái lớn nhỏ) - *Đã bán*

-  ĐK khóa trong 40 / ĐK khóa ngoài 62 - 01 cái

-  ĐK khóa trong 24 / ĐK khóa ngoài 50 - 02 cái

-  ĐK khóa trong 20 / ĐK khóa ngoài 38 - 01 cái

-  ĐK khóa trong 35 / ĐK khóa ngoài 60 - 05 cái

-  ĐK khóa trong 24 - 02 cái (dạng chặn cốt)

-  ĐK khóa trong 10 / ĐK khóa ngoài 23 - 02 cái

-  ĐK khóa trong 25 / ĐK khóa ngoài 30 - 01 cái

-  ĐK khóa trong 28 / ĐK khóa ngoài 35 - 04 cái

-  ĐK khóa trong 14 / ĐK khóa ngoài 18 - 03 cái





[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung

Đính kèm 68599; Đính kèm 68600



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 68598



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## ali35

Lấy mã 454,2 
Cái cán dao nha bác,

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 264: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 457] - Bán con máy phay nhưng khách ko lấy Spindle nên dư e bán - Nguyên combo tháo từ trên máy xuống đã set sẵn công tắc và biến trở ngoài, về cắm điện là chạy - Bộ bao gồm: *Đã bán*

001 - Spindle ZHEN YU đít đỏ 1,5 KW (ER16) sài lướt (chạy chính thức được 02 tháng) - Hàng e mua mới 100%

002 - Biến tần MITSUBISHI FR-E720-2.2KW - Hàng e mua bãi

003 - Gá Spindle nhôm, hàng thương mại

004 - Dây điện đã hàn sẵn giắc spin và giắc nối trung gian - Dài hơn 3m

; ; 



[Mã hàng 458] - Cặp ke nhôm - Thông số ghi chú trên hình 

Đính kèm 68659; Đính kèm 68660; Đính kèm 68661



[Mã hàng 459] - Cặp vitme C3 nhưng kẹp chặt đai ốc lắc mạnh vẫn cảm nhận thấy độ rơ ngang - *Đã bán*

001 - Vitme fi 16mm; Bước 02mm - Hành trình 250mm

002 - Vitme fi 14mm; Bước 02mm - Hành trình 175mm

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung 

Đính kèm 68662; Đính kèm 68663



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 68664



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 265: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 460] - Giảm tốc đầu ra mặt bích vòng bi con lăn - Đầu vào cốt âm đường kính 23mm - Đầu ra mặt bích 83,5mm - Tỉ số 1/21 - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 461] - Giảm tốc mini - Đầu vào cốt âm đường kính 7mm - Đầu ra cốt đường kính 10mm; Mặt bích lắp moto 65x65mm - Tỉ số 1/10 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 462] - Ống nhôm trượt vuông - Ống ngoài 113x113x7mm dài 650 - Ống trong 96x96x5mm trượt ra được 390mm - Nặng 5,6kg - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 462] - Con lăn nhám - *Đã bán*





--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 458] - Cặp ke nhôm - Thông số ghi chú trên hình 

Đính kèm 68724; Đính kèm 68725; Đính kèm 68729



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung

Đính kèm 68726; Đính kèm 68727



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 68728



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 266: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 464] - Servo MITSUBISHI HC-KFS23B 200W - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 465] - Giảm tốc mặt bích CP-14A-33-J604A-SP - Tỉ số 1/33 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm 

; 



[Mã hàng 467] - ASM46B-A - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 458] - Cặp ke nhôm - Thông số ghi chú trên hình 

Đính kèm 68799; Đính kèm 68800; Đính kèm 68801



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung - Giá 400k

Đính kèm 68802; Đính kèm 68803



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 68804



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 267: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 468] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào khớp nối lỗ 16mm - Đầu ra cốt 18mm - Tỉ số 1/10 - Độ rơ thiết kế 3 arcmin Max - *Tạm ngưng*

Đính kèm 68813; Đính kèm 68814; Đính kèm 68815



[Mã hàng 469] - Step 5 phase Vexta

001. PK596 - Loại 2 đầu cốt - *Đã bán*

002. PK569 - Loại 2 đầu cốt - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm

Đính kèm 68818; Đính kèm 68819



[Mã hàng 458] - Cặp ke nhôm - Thông số ghi chú trên hình 

Đính kèm 68820; Đính kèm 68821; Đính kèm 68822



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung 

Đính kèm 68823; Đính kèm 68824



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 68825



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## nvhuan

> *Sheet 263: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> -  ĐK khóa trong 40 / ĐK khóa ngoài 62 - 01 cái
> 
> -  ĐK khóa trong 24 / ĐK khóa ngoài 50 - 02 cái
> 
> -  ĐK khóa trong 20 / ĐK khóa ngoài 38 - 01 cái
> 
> -  ĐK khóa trong 35 / ĐK khóa ngoài 60 - 05 cái
> ...


Bạn có khóa trong khóa cốt phi 22 khôgn bạn

----------


## khoa.address

> Bạn có khóa trong khóa cốt phi 22 khôgn bạn


E ko có bác!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 268: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 470] - Chân đôn sắt - Kích thước e ghi chú trong hình - Thân hộp dày 3mm; Mặt bích trên dưới dày hơn 14mm được phay phẳng mặt - *Tạm hết hàng*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 471] - Bánh xe nhôm đúc - Gắn sẵn hai vòng bi 6304 - Kích thước như hình 

Đính kèm 69099; Đính kèm 69100; Đính kèm 69101; Đính kèm 69102; Đính kèm 69103


--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm

Đính kèm 69091; Đính kèm 69092



[Mã hàng 458] - Cặp ke nhôm - Thông số ghi chú trên hình

Đính kèm 69093; Đính kèm 69094; Đính kèm 69095



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung

Đính kèm 69096; Đính kèm 69097



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 69098



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 269: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 472] - Chân sắt - Cao 372mm; Bản mã chân 100x140mm; Vai 350x100 - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 473] - Khớp nối dây điện chống xoắn, xoay vô cực - 12 Line cáp - Giá 150k/01 - *Đã xong*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 471] - Bánh xe nhôm đúc - Gắn sẵn hai vòng bi 6304 - Kích thước như hình - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm 

Đính kèm 69218; 



[Mã hàng 458] - Cặp ke nhôm - Thông số ghi chú trên hình - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung, mua về bán, ko biết test 

Đính kèm 69223; Đính kèm 69224



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái -

Đính kèm 69225



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## KDD

Mình lấy 2 bánh xe nhôm nhé, số đuôi 761

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 270: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah*!



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 474] - Bộ trượt mang cá nhôm (rãnh ép mang cá bằng đồng thau) - Hành trình max 60mm - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 475] - Step 5phase Syn size 85x85 dài 93mm 

Đính kèm 69265; Đính kèm 69266



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm

Đính kèm 69267; Đính kèm 69268



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung, mua về bán, ko biết test

Đính kèm 69269; Đính kèm 69270



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 69271



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 271: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 476] - Bộ mâm xoay - Sử sụng Step Syn size 57 kéo thông qua hộp số tỉ lệ chừng 1/10 đến 1/15 (do day tay đếm nên ko dám nói chính xác) độ chính xác cao - Lắc tay mâm xoay ko cảm nhận được độ rơ

001. Loại cao mã EWHRT60A-C-3L - Kích thước thân 154x92x81mm; Đường kính mâm xoay 88mm - *Đã bán*

002. Loại thấp mã EWHRT40A-C-3L - Kích thước thân 154x92x69mm (đính chính lại chiều cao); Đường kính mâm xoay 88mm 

; ; 



[Mã hàng 477] - Vít me THK fi 16mm bước 2mm; hành trình 75mm có sẵn gối và bộ gá bắt moto size 60x60 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 478] - Step 2 phase size 60x60; Cốt 8mm; Có thắng 

Đính kèm 69289; Đính kèm 69290



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 475] - Step 5phase Syn size 85x85 dài 93mm

Đính kèm 69291; Đính kèm 69292




[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm 

Đính kèm 69293; Đính kèm 69294



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung, mua về bán, ko biết test 

Đính kèm 69295; Đính kèm 69296



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 69297



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## kzam

> *Sheet 271: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> ...


Em cục gạch mâm xoay nhỏ nha bác

----------

khoa.address

----------


## duc.chu

bác cho mình gạch mâm to nhé, mai mình ck

----------

khoa.address

----------


## tranphong248

Gạch 2 con step có thắng. Hỏi lại thông tin sau nhe Khoa

----------


## imechavn

Mã [Mã hàng 476]  bác còn hàng để tôi với!

----------


## khoa.address

> Mã [Mã hàng 476]  bác còn hàng để tôi với!


Còn 1 cái nhỏ bác nhé.

----------

imechavn

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 272: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 479] - THK KR20 - Vitme fi 6mm bước 6mm; Hành trình 40mm; Lỗ khớp nối 8mm - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 480] - Van điều áp mini - *Đã bán*

; ; 




--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 476] - Bộ mâm xoay - Sử sụng Step Syn size 57 kéo thông qua hộp số tỉ lệ chừng 1/10 đến 1/15 (do day tay đếm nên ko dám nói chính xác) độ chính xác cao - Lắc tay mâm xoay ko cảm nhận được độ rơ - Mã EWHRT40A-C-3L - Kích thước thân 154x92x69mm; Đường kính mâm xoay 88mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 478] - Step 2 phase size 60x60; Cốt 8mm; Có thắng - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 475] - Step 5phase Syn size 85x85 dài 93mm

Đính kèm 69380; Đính kèm 69381



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm

Đính kèm 69382; Đính kèm 69383



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung, mua về bán, ko biết test

Đính kèm 69384; Đính kèm 69385



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 69386



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## lineage2

mình lấy combo ht 40 giá 200k nhé (Mã hàng 479), mai mình liên hệ lại.

----------


## vufree

Valve điều áp có phải là quá áp nó tự xả để chống cháy nổ không Bác???

----------


## khoa.address

> Valse điều áp có phải là quá áp nó tự xả để chống cháy nổ không Bác???


À, có lẽ e dùng từ ko đúng thôi anh. Nó chỉ là cái van chỉnh áp khí đi qua thôi ah.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

À hiểu rồi,,, Nó là cái valve tiết chế dòng khí để tăng áp từ từ.... Ai da.. tiếng Việt nhiều lúc chả biết Nó gọi là gì... kekkeeekekek

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

E này là valve điều áp ko phải tiết lưu đâu b, điều chỉnh chỉnh áp suất đầu ra cố định, nhỏ hơn áp đầu vào từ 0, xx đến áp đầu vào

----------

khoa.address, vufree

----------


## thuhanoi

Loại này đời cũ rồi (đoán thế), bây giờ nó làm bằng nhựa bé tý gắn ngay đầu pitton luôn cho gọn

----------

khoa.address, vufree

----------


## maxx.side

Van tiết lưu là chỉnh được lưu lượng khí qua nhưng áp không đổi (về lý thuyết)gắng vào để điều khiển tốc độ xy lanh
Van điều áp là điều chỉnh áp suất đầu ra nhưng dòng khí ổn định (về lý thuyết) thường dùng chỉnh lực ép xy lanh
Còn cái van Bác vufee nói là van xả áp an toàn bảo vệ thiết bị khi quá áp

----------

khoa.address, thuhanoi, vufree

----------


## vufree

Wao.... có cái valse điều chỉnh được áp suất luôn hả... Cám ơn các Cụ... hôm nay biết thêm 1 món đồ chơi mới.... kekekeke... À nhân tiện Bác cho hỏi có loại Valve xả áp an toàn nào nhỏ để gắn trực tiếp trên đường ống 8mm không nhỉ??

----------


## anhcos

> Wao.... có cái valse điều chỉnh được áp suất luôn hả... Cám ơn các Cụ... hôm nay biết thêm 1 món đồ chơi mới.... kekekeke... À nhân tiện Bác cho hỏi có loại Valse xả áp an toàn nào nhỏ để gắn trực tiếp trên đường ống 8mm không nhỉ??


Bác có để ý tin của mấy bác kia nhắn lại là valve không, đó mới là van. Còn valse của bác là tên 1 điệu nhảy.

----------

vufree

----------


## maxx.side

> Wao.... có cái valse điều chỉnh được áp suất luôn hả... Cám ơn các Cụ... hôm nay biết thêm 1 món đồ chơi mới.... kekekeke... À nhân tiện Bác cho hỏi có loại Valse xả áp an toàn nào nhỏ để gắn trực tiếp trên đường ống 8mm không nhỉ??


Valve  xả áp an toàn về cơ bản cũng có 2 loại, loại áp suất bảo vệ cố định dược nhà máy fix lúc thiết kế, giống máy nén khí máy nào cũng có thường Set ở 10 barg, cũng là kiểu ren 8mm, mua cái adaptor nữa là gắn dc lên ống cỡ nào cũng dc, còn loại là áp suất điều chỉnh được thì ít có loại nhỏ lắm, thường to chà bá lửa luôn. Quan trọng là Bác muốn bảo vệ ở áp bao nhiêu thôi, còn chế cũng dễ lắm nguyên lý nó đơn giản thôi.

----------

vufree

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 273: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 481] - Nguồn 37V - 13,4A - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 482] - Nguồn 36V - 6,65A 

Đính kèm 69443; Đính kèm 69444



[Mã hàng 483] - Khớp nối trục 28/35 - Khóa trục dạng power_lock - Đường kính thân 82mm, cao 82mm 

Đính kèm 69445; Đính kèm 69446; Đính kèm 69447



[Mã hàng 484] - Step PK566 - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 475] - Step 5phase Syn size 85x85 dài 93mm 

Đính kèm 69450; Đính kèm 69451



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm 

Đính kèm 69452; Đính kèm 69453



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung, mua về bán, ko biết test 

Đính kèm 69454; Đính kèm 69455



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 69456



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 274: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 485] - Bộ đồ sưu tầm ráp máy phay C mini - *Đã bán*

- Combo XY gang đúc nguyên khối - Sử dụng ray áp má bi con lăn tải nặng; Ray bi phi 10mm bước 4mm; Hành trình 120mmx120mm; Sử dụng Step Syn 5 phase size 60x60mm - Hàng êm mượt.

- Tấm đế nhôm anot đen dày 20mm - Kích thước 600x300

- Chân ke nhôm tháo máy cao 420mm - Kích thước chân đế 180x200mm dày 20mm phay hạ bậc 16mm - Thân sử dụng nhôm 12-16mm

- 02 ụ thép phay, mài phẳng các mặt  - Kích thước 142x89x60mm - Dùng làm tay đòn đỡ Z

- 01 Step Syn 5 phase size 60x60mm chuẩn bị cho trục Z

- 03 driver 05 phase GDB-5F30v1

; ; ; ; ; 

*Ghi chú: Hàng nặng và lỉnh kỉnh nên ưu tiên AE ở Sài Gòn ghé nhà chở về ah*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 482] - Nguồn 36V - 6,65A

Đính kèm 69491; Đính kèm 69492



[Mã hàng 483] - Khớp nối trục 28/35 - Khóa trục dạng power_lock - Đường kính thân 82mm, cao 82mm 

Đính kèm 69493; Đính kèm 69494; Đính kèm 69495



[Mã hàng 475] - Step 5phase Syn size 85x85 dài 93mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm 

Đính kèm 69498; Đính kèm 69499



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung, mua về bán, ko biết test

Đính kèm 69500; Đính kèm 69501



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 69502



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## ktshung

em lấy nguồn 36v nhé bác

----------


## khoa.address

> em lấy nguồn 36v nhé bác


Nhắn tin em gửi thông tin giao dịch nhé bác. Hihi

----------


## Hung rau

Có bán riêng bộ XY 120x 120 không khoa ?

----------


## khoa.address

> Có bán riêng bộ XY 120x 120 không khoa ?


Giờ thì ai mua gì cũng bán anh ah.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 275: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

_Hàng mới:_



[Mã hàng 486] - Combo thân thép - Đầy đủ áo chắn bụi - Bản rộng 73mm - Vít me phi 16mm bước 5mm - hành trình 450mm (bỏ chặn 500mm) - Bên trong sáng bóng, trượt êm mượt - Nặng 9,3kg - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 487] - Step 02 phase size 56x56x75mm cốt 8mm; có đuôi encoder đẹp như mới - *Đã bán* 

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 482] - Nguồn 36V - 6,65A - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 483] - Khớp nối trục 28/35 - Khóa trục dạng power_lock - Đường kính thân 82mm, cao 82mm 

Đính kèm 69552; Đính kèm 69553



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm

Đính kèm 69554; Đính kèm 69555



[Mã hàng 456] - Tay quay phát xung, mua về bán, ko biết test - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 69558



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## TigerHN

anh lấy #482 nguồn 36V Khoa nhé, anh sẽ nhắn tin em bằng điện thoại

----------


## Trungkien7477

> anh lấy #482 nguồn 36V Khoa nhé, anh sẽ nhắn tin em bằng điện thoại


E lấy 2 con tep 56 và tay quay phát xung nhé

----------


## tuannt

[Mã hàng 486] - Combo thân thép - Đầy đủ áo chắn bụi - Bản rộng 73mm - Vít me phi 16mm bước 5mm - hành trình 450mm (bỏ chặn 500mm) - Bên trong sáng bóng, trượt êm mượt - Nặng 9,3kg - Giá 1.200k

Món này bác có ship viettel ra Vĩnh Phúc đc ko ạ?

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 276: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 488] - Combo thân thép - Đầy đủ áo chắn bụi - Bản rộng 73mm - Vít me phi 16mm bước 5mm - hành trình 650mm (bỏ chặn 690mm) - Bên trong sáng bóng, 2 đầu vitme còn nguyên lớp mỡ bò zin trắng đẹp, trượt êm mượt không rơ sượng  - Sử dụng Step 02 phase có đuôi encoder để truyền động - Nặng 13kg - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; ; ; , ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 483] - Khớp nối trục 28/35 - Khóa trục dạng power_lock - Đường kính thân 82mm, cao 82mm 

Đính kèm 69568; Đính kèm 69569; Đính kèm 69570



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm 

Đính kèm 69571; Đính kèm 69572



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 69573



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme này gá vô bộ thấm nước ướt ướt vừa không vậy khoa

----------


## legiao

> Vitme này gá vô bộ thấm nước ướt ướt vừa không vậy khoa


chắc vừa đấy cụ.hốt đê...chào năm mới

----------


## khoa.address

> Vitme này gá vô bộ thấm nước ướt ướt vừa không vậy khoa


Chắc ko vừa đâu anh.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 277: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 489] - Combo thân thép - Đầy đủ áo chắn bụi - Bản rộng 74mm - Vít me phi 16mm bước 10mm - hành trình 400mm - Bên trong sáng bóng, vitme còn nguyên lớp mỡ bò zin trắng đẹp, trượt êm mượt không rơ sượng - Sử dụng Step 02 phase có đuôi encoder để truyền động - Nặng 10,5kg - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 490] - Mớ dao tiện ghép mảnh các kiểu - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 491] - Giảm tốc Harmonic Size 17 - Đầu vào 8mm - Đầu ra 10mm - Tỉ số 1/50 - Mất nắp chụp vòng bi đầu cốt ra - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 492] - Mớ khớp nối mềm - *Đã bán*

001. 03 cái lỗ 6,3/8 - ĐK thân 19mm; Cao 22mm

002. 02 cái lỗ 6/8 - ĐK thân 25mm; Cao 28mm - Mất ốc cổ bóp

003. 01 cái lỗ 8/8 - ĐK thân 22mm; Cao 35mm

004. 01 cái lỗ 8/8 - ĐK thân 22mm; Cao 27mm





--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 483] - Khớp nối trục 28/35 - Khóa trục dạng power_lock - Đường kính thân 82mm, cao 82mm 

Đính kèm 69734; Đính kèm 69735; Đính kèm 69736



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm 

Đính kèm 69737; Đính kèm 69738



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 69739



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 278: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 493] - Combo thân thép - Đầy đủ áo chắn bụi - Bản rộng 74mm - Vít me phi 16mm bước 10mm - hành trình 650mm - Bên trong sáng bóng, vitme còn nguyên lớp mỡ bò zin trắng đẹp, trượt êm mượt không rơ sượng - Sử dụng Step 02 phase có đuôi encoder để truyền động - Nặng 13kg 

Đính kèm 69753; Đính kèm 69754; Đính kèm 69755; Đính kèm 69756; Đính kèm 69757



[Mã hàng 494] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 14; Tỉ số 1/100 - Đầu vào 6mm - Đầu ra 14mm - Chân nhôm nguyên khối phay phẳng - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 495] - Vòng bi mặt bích THK RU41 - Hàng tháo trong ben xoay chưa sử dụng - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 483] - Khớp nối trục 28/35 - Khóa trục dạng power_lock - Đường kính thân 82mm, cao 82mm

Đính kèm 69767



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm

Đính kèm 69768; Đính kèm 69769



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 69770



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## daiza911

Bên Mình có máy cắt CNC Mini Khổ 60*90 khong ạ

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 279: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 496] - Combo trượt THK SKR33 - Vitme fi 13mm bước 20mm - Hành trình 600mm - *Đã bán*

; ; ;  



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 493] - Combo thân thép - Đầy đủ áo chắn bụi - Bản rộng 74mm - Vít me phi 16mm bước 10mm - hành trình 650mm - Bên trong sáng bóng, vitme còn nguyên lớp mỡ bò zin trắng đẹp, trượt êm mượt không rơ sượng - Sử dụng Step 02 phase có đuôi encoder để truyền động - Nặng 13kg 

Đính kèm 69936; Đính kèm 69937; Đính kèm 69938; Đính kèm 69939; Đính kèm 69940; Đính kèm 69941



[Mã hàng 483] - Khớp nối trục 28/35 - Full thép - Khóa trục dạng power_lock - Đường kính thân 82mm, cao 82mm - Giá 200k

Đính kèm 69942



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm 

Đính kèm 69943; Đính kèm 69944



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 69945



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 280: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 497] - Step 5 phase PK569 - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

Hàng tồn:



[Mã hàng 493] - Combo thân thép - Đầy đủ áo chắn bụi - Bản rộng 74mm - Vít me phi 16mm bước 10mm - hành trình 650mm - Bên trong sáng bóng, vitme còn nguyên lớp mỡ bò zin trắng đẹp, trượt êm mượt không rơ sượng - Sử dụng Step 02 phase có đuôi encoder để truyền động - Nặng 13kg - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 483] - Khớp nối trục 28/35 - Full thép - Khóa trục dạng power_lock - Đường kính thân 82mm, cao 82mm 

Đính kèm 69991



[Mã hàng 466] - Vitme NSK cấp C3 - Fi 16, bước 02mm, hành trình 145mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 69994



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái vitme 466 sao lâu đi thế, bao ship ra đn mình giữ giùm cho  :Big Grin:

----------


## khoa.address

> Cái vitme 466 sao lâu đi thế, bao ship ra đn mình giữ giùm cho


Ok anh H ah

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 281: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 498] - Biến áp

001. 220V->110V - 500VA - *Đã bán*

002. 220V->110V - 300VA 

003. 220V->24V - 500VA


; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 483] - Khớp nối trục 28/35 - Full thép - Khóa trục dạng power_lock - Đường kính thân 82mm, cao 82mm

Đính kèm 70051



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70052



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 282: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 499] - FANUC - AC Spindle Motor 2,2 Kw - 15.000 V/p

Cốt ra 22mm - Kích thước thân 130x130x320mm - Nặng 18,5kg - Đã tháo mắt đuôi (Connector Wiring) bán rời - *Đã bán*




; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 500] - Step 02 phase

001. Size 86x86x68 - Cốt trước 14mm (Hạ bậc 8mm) - Cốt sau 14mm - *Đã bán*

002. Size 56x56x76 - Cốt trước 8mm - Cốt sau 8mm

; ; Đính kèm 70093


*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 498] - Biến áp

002. 220V->110V - 300VA 

003. 220V->24V - 500VA - *Đã bán*

, Đính kèm 70082, 



[Mã hàng 483] - Khớp nối trục 28/35 - Full thép - Khóa trục dạng power_lock - Đường kính thân 82mm, cao 82mm - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70085



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 283: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 501] - Step 05 phase PK566 có giảm tốc 1/7,2 loại không độ rơ - Phù hợp treo trục Z hoặc làm trục A mini (chia vi bước chẵn cho 360 độ dễ dàng)

Đính kèm 70227; Đính kèm 70228



[Mã hàng 502] - Giảm tốc đầu ra mặt bích - *Đã bán*

001. Đầu vào 12mm; Đầu ra mặt bích 60mm (hoặc cốt 20mm); Mặt bích thân 90x90mm; Lỗ bắt motor size 60; Tỉ số 1/5

002. Đầu vào 14mm; Đầu ra mặt bích 70mm (hoặc cốt 25mm); Mặt bích thân 105x105mm; Lỗ bắt motor size 80; Tỉ số 1/5 

003. Đầu vào 16mm; Đầu ra mặt bích 70mm (hoặc cốt 25mm); Mặt bích thân 105x105mm; Lỗ bắt motor size 80; Tỉ số 1/5

; ; ; 




*Hàng tồn:*


[Mã hàng 500] - Step 02 phase Size 56x56x76 - Cốt trước 8mm - Cốt sau 8mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 498] - Biến áp 220V->110V - 300VA

Đính kèm 70224; Đính kèm 70225



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70226



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 284: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 503] - Step 02 phase size 86x86x98mm - Dòng 3A - Cốt 14mm

Đính kèm 70243; Đính kèm 70244; Đính kèm 70245



*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 501] - Step 05 phase PK566 có giảm tốc 1/7,2 loại không độ rơ - Phù hợp treo trục Z hoặc làm trục A mini (chia vi bước chẵn cho 360 độ dễ dàng) - *Đã xong*

; 



[Mã hàng 498] - Biến áp 220V->110V - 300VA 

Đính kèm 70248; Đính kèm 70249



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70250



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## vufree

503 Có mấy con Bác???  Bác có hình cho xin ạ.

----------


## khoa.address

> 503 Có mấy con Bác???  Bác có hình cho xin ạ.


Có vài con ah. Bác cần alo em

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 285: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 504] - Step 02 phase size 86x86x80mm - Dòng 3A - Cốt 14mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 505] - Giảm tốc Đầu vào 18mm; Đầu ra mặt bích 84mm (hoặc cốt 40mm); Mặt bích thân 120x120mm; Lỗ bắt motor size 80; Tỉ số 1/33 - *Đã bán*

; ; 



*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 503] - Step 02 phase size 86x86x98mm - Dòng 3A - Cốt 14mm - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 498] - Biến áp 220V->110V - 300VA - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 70277



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 286: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 506] - Combo thân thép - Đầy đủ áo chắn bụi - Bản rộng 74mm - Vít me phi 16mm bước 05mm - Hành trình 750mm - Bên trong sáng bóng, vitme hai đầu còn nguyên lớp mỡ bò zin trắng đẹp, trượt êm mượt không rơ sượng - Sử dụng Step 02 phase có đuôi encoder để truyền động - Nặng 14,8kg

Đính kèm 70346; Đính kèm 70347; Đính kèm 70348; Đính kèm 70349; Đính kèm 70350; Đính kèm 70351; Đính kèm 70352



[Mã hàng 507] - Driver 02 phase - Leadshine M752

Đính kèm 70360



[Mã hàng 508] - Mach3 USB - Mua ko dùng thì bán

Đính kèm 70364; Đính kèm 70365



*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70353



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> *Sheet 286: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*
> 
> 
> 
> --------o0o---------
> 
> *Hàng mới:*
> 
> 
> ...


Em lấy cái mạch Mach 3 nhé bác Khoa, cho xin stk vào 0909179396 nhé!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 287: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 509] - Step 02 phase Syn 60x60x86 cốt 08

Đính kèm 70415; Đính kèm 70416



[Mã hàng 510] - Bộ step 02 phase size 86x86x98 cốt 14mm và Driver Leadshine M752

Đính kèm 70417; Đính kèm 70418



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*


[Mã hàng 506] - Combo thân thép - Đầy đủ áo chắn bụi - Bản rộng 74mm - Vít me phi 16mm bước 05mm - Hành trình 750mm - Bên trong sáng bóng, vitme hai đầu còn nguyên lớp mỡ bò zin trắng đẹp, trượt êm mượt không rơ sượng - Sử dụng Step 02 phase có đuôi encoder để truyền động - Nặng 14,8kg - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 508] - Mach3 USB - Mua ko dùng thì bán - *Đã xong* 

; 



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70426



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## Trungkien7477

E lấy mã hàng 509 và 510 nhé atep 60 300k và bộ leadshine 700 mai e có cho bác nhé

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 288: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 511] - Step 05 phase PK569

Đính kèm 70456; Đính kèm 70457



[Mã hàng 512] - Step anpha 46AA - Giảm tốc không rơ 1/10 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 513] - Giảm tốc mặt bích - Đầu vào cốt âm 08mm - Đầu ra mặt bích đường kính 50mm (hoặc cốt 16mm) - Mặt bích thân 70x70mm - Tỉ số 1/33 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 514] - Giảm tốc mặt bích - Đầu vào cốt dương 14mm - Đầu ra mặt bích đường kính 63mm - Mặt bích thân đk 118mm - Tỉ số 1/31

Đính kèm 70462; Đính kèm 70463; Đính kèm 70464



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 509] - Step 02 phase Syn 60x60x86 cốt 08 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 510] - Bộ step 02 phase size 86x86x98 cốt 14mm và Driver Leadshine M752 - Giá 700k/bộ - *Có gạch*

; 



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70451



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## Trungkien7477

E lấy mã 509 và 510 ko thấy bác xác nhận

----------


## khoa.address

> E lấy mã 509 và 510 ko thấy bác xác nhận


Em có ghi rõ thông số, giá cả trong bài và số ĐT bên dưới chữ kí ah, bác nhắn tin hoặc alo cho nhanh. Nhắn trên đây nó đẩy bài cũ lên trên ảnh hưởng đến người đọc ah. Thank bác!

0988.053064
0844.321123

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 289: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 515] - Biến tần Mitsubishi FR-S520-2,2Kw - Loại sử dụng đế tản nhiệt chung trong tủ công nghiệp - *Đã bán*




; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 516] - Giảm tốc Sumitomo - Cốt vào âm 14mm - Cốt ra 19mm - Tỉ số 1/11 - Mặt bích motor size 60x60mm - Chân đế đúc liền thân kích thước 99x142mm

Đính kèm 70484; Đính kèm 70485; Đính kèm 70486



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 511] - Step 05 phase PK569 

Đính kèm 70487; Đính kèm 70488



[Mã hàng 514] - Giảm tốc mặt bích - Đầu vào cốt dương 14mm - Đầu ra mặt bích đường kính 63mm - Mặt bích thân đk 118mm - Tỉ số 1/31 

Đính kèm 70489; Đính kèm 70490; Đính kèm 70491



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70492



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 290: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 517] - Khớp nối điện xoay vô cực, chồng rối dây - Loại 12 line - Đường kính ngoài 32mm; Đường kính trong 15mm 

Đính kèm 70602



[Mã hàng 518] - Giảm tốc mặt bích - Đầu vào cốt âm 12mm - Đầu ra mặt bích đường kính 60mm (hoặc cốt 20mm) - Mặt bích thân 90x90mm - Lỗ ốc lắp motor chuẩn size 60x60 - Tỉ số 1/5

Đính kèm 70560; Đính kèm 70561; Đính kèm 70562



[Mã hàng 519] - Giảm tốc Harmonic không độ rơ (dạng vòng bi gợn sóng) - Đầu vào cốt âm 08mm - Đầu ra cốt 12 kết hợp mặt bích 33mm - Thân chuẩn lắp motor size 60x60 - Tỉ số 1/100

Đính kèm 70563; Đính kèm 70564



[Mã hàng 520] - Step 5 phase size 42 có giảm tốc không độ rơ 1/10 - Hàng đẹp ko tì vết - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 516] - Giảm tốc Sumitomo - Cốt vào âm 14mm - Cốt ra 19mm - Tỉ số 1/11 - Mặt bích motor size 60x60mm - Chân đế đúc liền thân kích thước 99x142mm 

Đính kèm 70549; Đính kèm 70550; Đính kèm 70551



[Mã hàng 511] - Step 05 phase PK569 

Đính kèm 70552; Đính kèm 70553



[Mã hàng 514] - Giảm tốc mặt bích - Đầu vào cốt dương 14mm - Đầu ra mặt bích đường kính 63mm - Mặt bích thân đk 118mm - Tỉ số 1/31

Đính kèm 70554; Đính kèm 70555; Đính kèm 70556



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70557



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 291: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 521] - Giảm tốc Harmonic không độ rơ (dạng vòng bi gợn sóng) - Đầu vào cốt âm 05mm - Đầu ra cốt 12 - Mặt bích thân 60x60 - Tỉ số 1/100 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 522] - Tản nhiệt - *Đã bán*





--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 517] - Khớp nối điện xoay vô cực, chồng rối dây - Loại 12 line - Đường kính ngoài 32mm; Đường kính trong 15mm

Đính kèm 70616



[Mã hàng 518] - Giảm tốc mặt bích - Đầu vào cốt âm 12mm - Đầu ra mặt bích đường kính 60mm (hoặc cốt 20mm) - Mặt bích thân 90x90mm - Lỗ ốc lắp motor chuẩn size 60x60 - Tỉ số 1/5 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 519] - Giảm tốc Harmonic không độ rơ (dạng vòng bi gợn sóng) - Đầu vào cốt âm 08mm - Đầu ra cốt 12 kết hợp mặt bích 33mm - Thân chuẩn lắp motor size 60x60 - Tỉ số 1/100 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 516] - Giảm tốc Sumitomo - Cốt vào âm 14mm - Cốt ra 19mm - Tỉ số 1/11 - Mặt bích motor size 60x60mm - Chân đế đúc liền thân kích thước 99x142mm 

Đính kèm 70621; Đính kèm 70622



[Mã hàng 511] - Step 05 phase PK569 

Đính kèm 70623



[Mã hàng 514] - Giảm tốc mặt bích - Đầu vào cốt dương 14mm - Đầu ra mặt bích đường kính 63mm - Mặt bích thân đk 118mm - Tỉ số 1/31 - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70627



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 292: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 523] - Step 02 phase có encoder và giảm tốc APEX tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 70683; Đính kèm 70684; Đính kèm 70685; Đính kèm 70686



[Mã hàng 524] - Giảm tốc Shimpo - Đầu vào cốt âm 19mm - Đầu ra cốt 19mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 80x80mm - Tỉ số 1/5

Đính kèm 70687



[Mã hàng 525] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 14 - Đầu vào âm 5mm - Đầu ra 12mm - Tỉ số 1/50 

Đính kèm 70688; Đính kèm 70689



[Mã hàng 526] - Driver 5 phase ST15 - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 527] - Driver 5 phase RKD514L-A - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 517] - Khớp nối điện xoay vô cực, chồng rối dây - Loại 12 line - Đường kính ngoài 32mm; Đường kính trong 15mm

Đính kèm 70682



[Mã hàng 516] - Giảm tốc Sumitomo - Cốt vào âm 14mm - Cốt ra 19mm - Tỉ số 1/11 - Mặt bích motor size 60x60mm - Chân đế đúc liền thân kích thước 99x142mm

Đính kèm 70680; Đính kèm 70681



[Mã hàng 511] - Step 05 phase PK569 

Đính kèm 70678



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70679



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 293: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 528] - SENSOR TOUTH vỏ được làm từ vật liệu dạng sợi - Giá 600k - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 529] - "Chân gà" bằng gang đúc - Phay phẳng hai mặt trên dưới - Đế dưới 220x50mm - Đế trên 73x50mm - Cao 170mm

Đính kèm 70746; Đính kèm 70747; Đính kèm 70748



[Mã hàng 530] - Cặp ke bằng nhôm đúc - Phay phẳng các mặt ke vuông - Kích thước 200x125x80mm 

Đính kèm 70749



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 523] - Step 02 phase có encoder và giảm tốc APEX tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 70740; Đính kèm 70741



[Mã hàng 524] - Giảm tốc Shimpo - Đầu vào cốt âm 19mm - Đầu ra cốt 19mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 80x80mm - Tỉ số 1/5

Đính kèm 70738



[Mã hàng 525] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 14 - Đầu vào âm 5mm - Đầu ra 12mm - Tỉ số 1/50 

Đính kèm 70736; Đính kèm 70737



[Mã hàng 517] - Khớp nối điện xoay vô cực, chồng rối dây - Loại 12 line - Đường kính ngoài 32mm; Đường kính trong 15mm 

Đính kèm 70731



[Mã hàng 516] - Giảm tốc Sumitomo - Cốt vào âm 14mm - Cốt ra 19mm - Tỉ số 1/11 - Mặt bích motor size 60x60mm - Chân đế đúc liền thân kích thước 99x142mm - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 511] - Step 05 phase PK569 - Loại 1,4A 

Đính kèm 70733



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70728



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 294: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 531] - Giảm tốc mặt bích - Đầu vào âm 8mm - Đầu ra mặt bích 40mm - Tỉ số 1/21 - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 530] - Cặp ke bằng nhôm đúc - Phay phẳng các mặt ke vuông - Kích thước 200x125x80mm - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 523] - Step 02 phase có encoder và giảm tốc APEX tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 70778; Đính kèm 70779


[Mã hàng 524] - Giảm tốc Shimpo - Đầu vào cốt âm 19mm - Đầu ra cốt 19mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 80x80mm - Tỉ số 1/5 

Đính kèm 70777



[Mã hàng 525] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 14 - Đầu vào âm 5mm - Đầu ra 12mm - Tỉ số 1/50 

Đính kèm 70775; Đính kèm 70776



[Mã hàng 517] - Khớp nối điện xoay vô cực, chồng rối dây - Loại 12 line - Đường kính ngoài 32mm; Đường kính trong 15mm 

Đính kèm 70774



[Mã hàng 511] - Step 05 phase PK569 - Loại 1,4A - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70772



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 295: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 532] - Giảm tốc mặt bích Sumitomo - Đầu vào âm 19mm - Đầu ra mặt bích 65mm - Tỉ số 1/5 - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 533] - Khớp nối khí xoay vô cực, chống rối dây cho các cơ cấu xoay - Đang ráp 6 line khí (tối đa được 8 line) - *Đã xong*

; 



[Mã hàng 534] - Chân gang đúc nguyên khối - Cao 420mm (Bệ 340mm) - Chân vuông 110mmx110mm - Thân 60mmx90mm - Nặng 22,5kg - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 523] - Step 02 phase có encoder và giảm tốc APEX tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 70821; Đính kèm 70822



[Mã hàng 524] - Giảm tốc Shimpo - Đầu vào cốt âm 19mm - Đầu ra cốt 19mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 80x80mm - Tỉ số 1/5

Đính kèm 70820



[Mã hàng 525] - Giảm tốc Harmonic size 14 - Đầu vào âm 5mm - Đầu ra 12mm - Tỉ số 1/50 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 517] - Khớp nối điện xoay vô cực, chồng rối dây - Loại 12 line - Đường kính ngoài 32mm; Đường kính trong 15mm 

Đính kèm 70817



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70816



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 296: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 536] - Giảm tốc mặt bích

001. Shimpo - Đầu ra mặt bích 79mm; Đầu vào cốt âm 24mm; Đường kính thân 114mm; Mặt bích thân 120mm; Mặt bích lắp motor 120mm; Chiều cao thân 143mm - Tỉ số 1/15,4 

002. HD - Đầu ra mặt bích 83mm; Đầu vào cốt âm 24mm; Đường kính thân 114mm; Mặt bích thân 120mm; Mặt bích lắp motor fi 135mm; Chiều cao thân 145mm - Tỉ số 1/11 - *Đã bán*

; ; Đính kèm 70941; 



[Mã hàng 537] - Đế xoay rã từ hộp giảm tốc - Chỉ là cái đế với mặt mâm xoay tự do chịu tải cao; Không phải hộp giảm tốc - Mặt xoay đường kính 85mm; Thân 160x160mm; Chiều cao tổng tầm 125mm - Tùy ứng dụng phù hợp 

Đính kèm 70937; Đính kèm 70938



[Mã hàng 538] - Driver RKD514H-A - Driver cho dòng Step 5 pha size 86 (Max PK5913)

Đính kèm 70935; Đính kèm 70944




--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 523] - Step 02 phase có encoder và giảm tốc APEX tỉ số 1/10

Đính kèm 70933; Đính kèm 70934



[Mã hàng 524] - Giảm tốc Shimpo - Đầu vào cốt âm 19mm - Đầu ra cốt 19mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 80x80mm - Tỉ số 1/5 

Đính kèm 70932



[Mã hàng 517] - Khớp nối điện xoay vô cực, chồng rối dây - Loại 12 line - Đường kính ngoài 32mm; Đường kính trong 15mm 

Đính kèm 70945



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 70930



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 297: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm 

Đính kèm 70992; Đính kèm 70993; Đính kèm 70991



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 536] - Giảm tốc mặt bích

001. Shimpo - Đầu ra mặt bích 79mm; Đầu vào cốt âm 24mm; Đường kính thân 114mm; Mặt bích thân 120mm; Mặt bích lắp motor 120mm; Chiều cao thân 143mm - Tỉ số 1/15,4

Đính kèm 70989; Đính kèm 70990; 



[Mã hàng 537] - Đế xoay rã từ hộp giảm tốc - Chỉ là cái đế với mặt mâm xoay tự do chịu tải cao; Không phải hộp giảm tốc - Mặt xoay đường kính 85mm; Thân 160x160mm; Chiều cao tổng tầm 125mm - Tùy ứng dụng phù hợp 

Đính kèm 70994; Đính kèm 70995



[Mã hàng 538] - Driver RKD514H-A - Driver cho dòng Step 5 pha size 86 (Max PK5913) 

Đính kèm 70996; Đính kèm 70997



[Mã hàng 523] - Step 02 phase có encoder và giảm tốc APEX tỉ số 1/10 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 524] - Giảm tốc Shimpo - Đầu vào cốt âm 19mm - Đầu ra cốt 19mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 80x80mm - Tỉ số 1/5 

Đính kèm 71000



[Mã hàng 517] - Khớp nối điện xoay vô cực, chồng rối dây - Loại 12 line - Đường kính ngoài 32mm; Đường kính trong 15mm 

Đính kèm 71001



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 71002



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 298: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 540] - Li hợp từ có thắng - Do quăng quật ngoài bãi nên một đầu cốt hơi đảo nhẹ - Đã test hoạt động tốt 

Đính kèm 71016; Đính kèm 71012; Đính kèm 71013; Đính kèm 71014



[Mã hàng 541] - Cặp thanh nhôm lót ray (chuẩn ray 15mm) - Kích thước 780x44x25mm/cây - Mỗi cây có 08 lỗ bắt âm ốc M6 xuống mặt bàn - Hàng tự tay tháo máy cực đẹp, ko tì vết - *Đã bán*

; 





--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm

Đính kèm 71018; Đính kèm 71019; Đính kèm 71020



[Mã hàng 536] - Giảm tốc mặt bích

001. Shimpo - Đầu ra mặt bích 79mm; Đầu vào cốt âm 24mm; Đường kính thân 114mm; Mặt bích thân 120mm; Mặt bích lắp motor 120mm; Chiều cao thân 143mm - Tỉ số 1/15,4 - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 537] - Đế xoay rã từ hộp giảm tốc - Chỉ là cái đế với mặt mâm xoay tự do chịu tải cao; Không phải hộp giảm tốc - Mặt xoay đường kính 85mm; Thân 160x160mm; Chiều cao tổng tầm 125mm - Tùy ứng dụng phù hợp 

Đính kèm 71024; Đính kèm 71025



[Mã hàng 524] - Giảm tốc Shimpo - Đầu vào cốt âm 19mm - Đầu ra cốt 19mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 80x80mm - Tỉ số 1/5 

Đính kèm 71028



[Mã hàng 517] - Khớp nối điện xoay vô cực, chồng rối dây - Loại 12 line - Đường kính ngoài 32mm; Đường kính trong 15mm

Đính kèm 71054



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71030



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Lấy cặp đôn ray nhé bác khoa.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 299: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 542] - Driver 5 phase UDX5114NA 

Đính kèm 71116; Đính kèm 71117



[Mã hàng 543] - Bộ tay quay phát xung 

Đính kèm 71118; Đính kèm 71119



[Mã hàng 544] - Bộ rung cấp phôi - Chỉnh tốc độ nhanh chậm bằng cách chỉnh con ốc giữa mâm - *Đã bán*

; ; 






--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 540] - Li hợp từ có thắng - Do quăng quật ngoài bãi nên một đầu cốt hơi đảo nhẹ - Đã test hoạt động tốt - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm 

Đính kèm 71125; Đính kèm 71126; Đính kèm 71127



[Mã hàng 537] - Đế xoay rã từ hộp giảm tốc - Chỉ là cái đế với mặt mâm xoay tự do chịu tải cao; Không phải hộp giảm tốc - Mặt xoay đường kính 85mm; Thân 160x160mm; Chiều cao tổng tầm 125mm - Tùy ứng dụng phù hợp 

Đính kèm 71128; Đính kèm 71129



[Mã hàng 524] - Giảm tốc Shimpo - Đầu vào cốt âm 19mm - Đầu ra cốt 19mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 80x80mm - Tỉ số 1/5 

Đính kèm 71130



[Mã hàng 517] - Khớp nối điện xoay vô cực, chồng rối dây - Loại 12 line - Đường kính ngoài 32mm; Đường kính trong 15mm - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71132



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 300: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 545] - Khối nhôm đúc phay phẳng 6 mặt kích thước 640x85x80mm dày 12,5-14,5mm - Trên thân lắp sẵn cặp ray SR15 hành trình di chuyển 410mm - Nặng gần 9 kg - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 546] - Ray NSK - SH15 đẹp miên man - Loại con trượt thân dài, tải cao - Trượt êm mượt, bi bọng sáng bóng - Tổng dài 915mm - Giá 1.300k

Đính kèm 71151; Đính kèm 71152; Đính kèm 71153; Đính kèm 71154



[Mã hàng 547] - Vít me NSK fi 15mm; Bước 10mm; Tổng dài 490; Hành trình tầm 350mm - Giá 450k

Đính kèm 71166; Đính kèm 71167


--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 543] - Bộ tay quay phát xung - Giá 550k

Đính kèm 71158; Đính kèm 71159



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Giá 400k

Đính kèm 71160; Đính kèm 71161; Đính kèm 71162



[Mã hàng 537] - Đế xoay rã từ hộp giảm tốc - Chỉ là cái đế với mặt mâm xoay tự do chịu tải cao; Không phải hộp giảm tốc - Mặt xoay đường kính 85mm; Thân 160x160mm; Chiều cao tổng tầm 125mm - Tùy ứng dụng phù hợp - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 524] - Giảm tốc Shimpo - Đầu vào cốt âm 19mm - Đầu ra cốt 19mm - Mặt bích lắp motor 80x80mm - Tỉ số 1/5 - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái - Giá 80k/bịch

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái - Giá 80k/bịch

Đính kèm 71164



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 301: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 548] - Driver 02 phase Leadshine M840 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu

Đính kèm 71275; Đính kèm 71276



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 546] - Ray NSK - SH15 đẹp miên man - Loại con trượt thân dài, tải cao - Trượt êm mượt, bi bọng sáng bóng - Tổng dài 915mm 

Đính kèm 71277; Đính kèm 71278; Đính kèm 71279; Đính kèm 71280



[Mã hàng 547] - Vít me NSK fi 15mm; Bước 10mm; Tổng dài 490; Hành trình tầm 350mm - Đầy đủ gối, trượt êm ko rơ sượng - Giá 450k - *Đã xong*

; 



[Mã hàng 543] - Bộ tay quay phát xung

Đính kèm 71283; Đính kèm 71284



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm 

Đính kèm 71285; Đính kèm 71286; Đính kèm 71287



[Mã hàng 529] - "Chân gà" bằng gang đúc - Phay phẳng hai mặt trên dưới - Đế dưới 220x50mm - Đế trên 73x50mm - Cao 170mm - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71288



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 302: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 550] - Combo trượt bằng gang đúc nguyên khối - Kích thước phủ bì 250x115x75mm  - Ray bi con lăn áp má - Vitme fi 15mm bước 10mm - Hành trình 140mm - Êm mượt, không rơ sượng - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 551] - Anpha step ASM98AC-N7.2 - Step anpha size 86 có giảm tốc không độ rơ tỉ số 1/7.2 - Chia vi bước chẵn cho 360 độ, phù hợp kéo trục A hoặc các ứng dụng xoay tròn - Hàng đẹp, cốt vẫn còn bọc nhựa - *Đã bán*

; 




--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu - Giá 600k/01

Đính kèm 71304; Đính kèm 71305



[Mã hàng 546] - Ray NSK - SH15 đẹp miên man - Loại con trượt thân dài, tải cao - Trượt êm mượt, bi bọng sáng bóng - Tổng dài 915mm - Giá 1.200k

Đính kèm 71306; Đính kèm 71307; Đính kèm 71308; Đính kèm 71309



[Mã hàng 543] - Bộ tay quay phát xung - Giá 550k

Đính kèm 71310; Đính kèm 71311



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Giá 350k

Đính kèm 71312; Đính kèm 71313; Đính kèm 71314



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái - Giá 80k/bịch

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái - Giá 80k/bịch

Đính kèm 71315



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## maxx.side

hàng mới mã 550 mà sao nhanh quá vậy  :Frown:

----------


## khoa.address

> hàng mới mã 550 mà sao nhanh quá vậy


Vâng bác, chắc khách đang online nên chốt lẹ ah!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 303: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 552] - Driver anpha ASD30A-A - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 553] - Servo Mitsubishi 200W - HC-KFS23 

Đính kèm 71343; Đính kèm 71344



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu

Đính kèm 71329; Đính kèm 71330



[Mã hàng 546] - Ray NSK - SH15 đẹp miên man - Loại con trượt thân dài, tải cao - Trượt êm mượt, bi bọng sáng bóng - Tổng dài 915mm 

Đính kèm 71331; Đính kèm 71332; Đính kèm 71333; Đính kèm 71334



[Mã hàng 543] - Bộ tay quay phát xung 

Đính kèm 71335; Đính kèm 71336



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 71337; Đính kèm 71338; Đính kèm 71339



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71340



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## trucnguyen

.....-----

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 304: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 554] - Combo XY bằng gang đúc nguyên khối - Hành trình 56x56mm - Ray bi con lăn tải nặng - Vitme phi 8mm, bước 02mm - Nặng 16kg - Trượt êm mượt, ngoại hình cực đẹp - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 553] - Servo Mitsubishi 200W - HC-KFS23 

Đính kèm 71370; Đính kèm 71371



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu

Đính kèm 71372; Đính kèm 71373



[Mã hàng 546] - Ray NSK - SH15 đẹp miên man - Loại con trượt thân dài, tải cao - Trượt êm mượt, bi bọng sáng bóng - Tổng dài 915mm 

Đính kèm 71374; Đính kèm 71375; Đính kèm 71376; Đính kèm 71377



[Mã hàng 543] - Bộ tay quay phát xung

Đính kèm 71378; Đính kèm 71379



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 71380; Đính kèm 71381; Đính kèm 71382



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71383



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 305: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 555] - Driver IM805 - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 556] - Giảm tốc Harmonic mặt bích size 14 - Kich thước phủ bì 52x42x98mm - Đầu vào cốt 14 rỗng; Đầu ra mặt bích ĐK 30mm; Lỗ cốt suyên tâm 8mm - Tỉ số 1/50

Đính kèm 71439; Đính kèm 71440; Đính kèm 71441; Đính kèm 71442



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 553] - Servo Mitsubishi 200W - HC-KFS23 

Đính kèm 71423; Đính kèm 71424



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu 

Đính kèm 71425; Đính kèm 71426



[Mã hàng 546] - Ray NSK - SH15 đẹp miên man - Loại con trượt thân dài, tải cao - Trượt êm mượt, bi bọng sáng bóng - Tổng dài 915mm 

Đính kèm 71427; Đính kèm 71428; Đính kèm 71429; Đính kèm 71430



[Mã hàng 543] - Bộ tay quay phát xung

Đính kèm 71431; Đính kèm 71432



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 71433; Đính kèm 71434; Đính kèm 71435



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71436



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## ppgas

Khoa, anh chốt im805 nhé.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 306: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 557] - Driver 05 phase Vexta RKD507-A - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 558] - Driver 02 phase EXD2015M-N - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 559] - Bộ đèn sợi quang dẫn sáng - Không biết sử dụng 

Đính kèm 71473; Đính kèm 71474; Đính kèm 71475



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 556] - Giảm tốc Harmonic mặt bích size 14 - Kich thước phủ bì 52x42x98mm - Đầu vào cốt 14 rỗng (đang lắp puli răng 3M); Đầu ra mặt bích ĐK 30mm; Lỗ cốt suyên tâm 8mm - Tỉ số 1/50 - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 553] - Servo Mitsubishi 200W - HC-KFS23

Đính kèm 71480; Đính kèm 71481



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu

Đính kèm 71482; Đính kèm 71483



[Mã hàng 546] - Ray NSK - SH15 đẹp miên man - Loại con trượt thân dài, tải cao - Trượt êm mượt, bi bọng sáng bóng - Tổng dài 915mm - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 543] - Bộ tay quay phát xung 



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71489



---------o0o---------

Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 307: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 560] - Kẹp phôi máy công nghiệp - 02 bộ có ốc M20 + Miếng kẹp chưa xử dụng - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 561] - Ko liên quan đến CNC nhưng tạ tay đậm chất cơ khí cho các bác luyện tập cơ tay - Nặng 6kg - Giá 500k - *Đã xong*

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 553] - Servo Mitsubishi 200W - HC-KFS23 

Đính kèm 71711; Đính kèm 71712



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu - _(Đã bán 3 cái chỉ còn 1 cái)_

; 



[Mã hàng 543] - Bộ tay quay phát xung - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10

Đính kèm 71717; Đính kèm 71718; Đính kèm 71719



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71720



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## ali35

lấy bộ kẹp mã 560 nhá bác

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 308: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 562] - Giảm tốc mặt bích Anpha TP 025-MF2-91 - Đầu vào cốt âm 11mm; Đầu ra mặt bích đường kính 80mm; Đường kính thân 145mm; Mặt bích lắp motor 80x80mm; Tỉ số 1/91 - *Đã bán*

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 553] - Servo Mitsubishi 200W - HC-KFS23 

Đính kèm 71741; Đính kèm 71742



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu 

Đính kèm 71775; Đính kèm 71776



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 71747; Đính kèm 71748; Đính kèm 71749



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71750



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 309: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 563] - Kẹp phôi size lớn cho máy công nghiệp - Bulong M24 - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 564] - Tay quay phát xung 

Đính kèm 71888; Đính kèm 71887



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 553] - Servo Mitsubishi 200W - HC-KFS23 

Đính kèm 71889; Đính kèm 71890



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu 

Đính kèm 71891; Đính kèm 71892



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 71893; Đính kèm 71894; Đính kèm 71895



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71896



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 310: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 565] - Combo nhôm tháo máy công nghiệp - *Đã bán*

- Nhôm hộp chuyên dùng nguyên khối
- Ray THK SSR15 bản ray 15mm
- Vitme NSK fi 15mm bước 10mm, cấp chính xác C3T, loại chính xác cao
- Hành trình 620mm
- Kích thước phủ bì 930x150x90mm
- Hai đầu phay hạ bậc vuông góc với mặt trượt để bắt vào chân đế
- Trượt êm mượt, không rơ sượng
- Phù hợp làm vai máy H

; ; ; ; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 564] - Tay quay phát xung - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 553] - Servo Mitsubishi 200W - HC-KFS23 - *Đã bán*





[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu 

Đính kèm 71924; Đính kèm 71925



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 71940; Đính kèm 71941; Đính kèm 71942



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71943



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 311: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 566] - Giảm tốc 340 độ, chịu tải lớn, tháo từ chân đế robot - Đường kính thân 240mm - Cao thân (không tính cổ buly) 130mm - Lỗ cốt xuyên tâm 30mm - Tỉ số xấp xỉ khoảng 1/30 (puli quay khoảng 30 vòng thì mặt bích xoay 340 độ, do ko có thông số nên quay tay đếm vòng) - Nặng 32kg - *Lưu ý giảm tốc chỉ xoay +- 340 độ* - *Đã bán*

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu 

Đính kèm 71956; Đính kèm 71957



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 71958; Đính kèm 71959; Đính kèm 71960



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 71961



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 312: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 567] - Bộ xoay cơ - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; ; ; 






--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 - Lái max step PK5913 - Đầy đủ giắc tín hiệu 

Đính kèm 72036; Đính kèm 72037



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10

Đính kèm 72038; Đính kèm 72039; Đính kèm 72040



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái 

Đính kèm 72041



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 313: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 568] - Keo hai mặt 3M - Hàng thanh lý công ty

; ; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 và PK599 có thắng (size 86x86x150)
Đính kèm 72137; Đính kèm 72138



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10

Đính kèm 72139; Đính kèm 72140; Đính kèm 72141



[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái

Đính kèm 72142



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## maxx.side

Lấy 2 cuộn keo nha

----------

khoa.address

----------


## waranty

Riêng cái PK599 có thắng bao tiền vậy bạn?

----------


## khoa.address

> Lấy 2 cuộn keo nha


Vâng bác, liên hệ e nhé!




> Riêng cái PK599 có thắng bao tiền vậy bạn?


Nếu lấy riêng motor thì 600k bác nhé.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Em lấy 2 cuộn keo 3M nha.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 314: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 569] - Giảm tốc mặt bích Anpha - Tỉ số 1/91 

Đính kèm 72173; Đính kèm 72174; Đính kèm 72175; Đính kèm 72176; Đính kèm 72177



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 568] - Keo hai mặt 3M - Hàng thanh lý công ty - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 549] - Driver 05 phase Vexta UDK5114 và PK599 có thắng (size 86x86x150) - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 72185; Đính kèm 72186; Đính kèm 72187




[Mã hàng 390] - Mớ giắc động lực 10 chân (Giắc Step Anpha) còn trong bịch - Hàng chưa sử dụng

- Giắc đực - Bịch 04 cái 

- Giắc cái - Bịch 04 cái -

Đính kèm 72188


---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## Hung rau

Chừa anh 2 cuộn 3M nhé Khoa, cuối tuần ghé lấy!

----------


## daomanh_hung

Cuộn keo 3m còn ko anh ơi?? em lấy 2 cuộn, đã inbox zalo a check dùm em ah!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 315: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*


[Mã hàng 570] - Giảm tốc mặt bích - Tỉ số 1/5 - *Đã bán*

; ; ;; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 571] - Giảm tốc mini - Vào 8mm; Ra 13mm; Tỉ số 1/5; Mặt bích motor 100W - *Đã bán*

; 


--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*


[Mã hàng 569] - Giảm tốc mặt bích Anpha - Tỉ số 1/91 - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 - Giá 300k

; ; 



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 316: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 572] - Combo trượt THK KR33 full bao che chống bụi - Tổng dài 540mm - Hành trình 350mm - Vitme bước 10mm - Mặt bích chuẩn servo 200-400W (60x60mm) - Sẵn khớp nối mềm lỗ 14mm - Hàng bên trong cực đẹp, trượt êm mượt ko rơ sượng - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 573] - Driver step 5 phase RKD514L-A có vi bước

Đính kèm 72710; Đính kèm 72711



[Mã hàng 574] - Giảm tốc KAMO hàng chính xác cao - Chuẩn step size 57x57 cốt 6,35mm - Tỉ số 1/30 - *Đã bán*

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10 

Đính kèm 72715; Đính kèm 72716; Đính kèm 72717



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 317: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 575] - PK566 - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 573] - Driver step 5 phase RKD514L-A có vi bước

Đính kèm 72845; Đính kèm 72846



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10

Đính kèm 72847; Đính kèm 72848; Đính kèm 72849



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 318: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 576] - Giảm tốc dạng "strain wave gear" tháo từ tay robot hàn - Mặt bích thân 86x86mm; Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm - Đầu ra Mặt bích đường kính 50mm - Tỉ số 1/50; Thân thép

Đính kèm 72914; Đính kèm 72915; Đính kèm 72916



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 573] - Driver step 5 phase RKD514L-A có vi bước - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 539] - Giảm tốc RHZ - Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm (có sắn khớp nối 10-10 ai cần đầu vào khác thì chỉ cần thay khớp nối) - Đầu ra 18mm - Mặt bích thân 108mm - Tâm lỗ ốc lắp motor 64x64mm - Tỉ số 1/10

Đính kèm 72919; Đính kèm 72920; Đính kèm 72921



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 319: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 577] - Vòng bi mặt bích - Đường kính thân 112mm - Đường kính mặt bích trong 78mm - Dầy 22mm - *Đã bán*

; 



--------o0o---------

_Hàng tồn:_



[Mã hàng 576] - Giảm tốc dạng "strain wave gear" tháo từ tay robot hàn - Mặt bích thân 86x86mm; Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm - Đầu ra Mặt bích đường kính 50mm - Tỉ số 1/50; Thân thép

Đính kèm 72935; Đính kèm 72936; Đính kèm 72937



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## bachcongphuoc

Mình có 5 con động cơ bước SANYO 1.8Nm-57*76mm. giá 200k/1con. Ai cần mua liên hệ 0906435388Đính kèm 72946

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 320: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 578] - Giảm tốc Harmonic mặt bích size 40 (dạng strain wave gear) - Đường kính thân 170mm - Cao 50mm - Lỗ cốt vào 14mm - Tỉ số 1/160 - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 576] - Giảm tốc dạng "strain wave gear" tháo từ tay robot hàn - Mặt bích thân 86x86mm; Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm - Đầu ra Mặt bích đường kính 50mm - Tỉ số 1/50; Thân thép 


Đính kèm 72962; Đính kèm 72963; Đính kèm 72964; Đính kèm 72965; Đính kèm 72966



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 321: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 579] - Giảm tốc mặt bích size 20 (dạng strain wave gear) -  Đường kính thân 120mm - Lỗ cốt xuyên tâm ĐK 24mm - Puli đai răng 5M - Tỉ số 1/50 - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 576] - Giảm tốc dạng "strain wave gear" tháo từ tay robot hàn - Mặt bích thân 86x86mm; Đầu vào cốt dương 10mm - Đầu ra Mặt bích đường kính 50mm - Tỉ số 1/50; Thân thép - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 




---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 322: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 580] - Vòng bi mặt bích - Đường kính thân 185mm - Đường kính mặt bích trong 140mm - Lỗ xuyên tâm 40mm - Cao 30mm - Bi con lăn tải nặng

Đính kèm 73257; Đính kèm 73258; Đính kèm 73259



[Mã hàng 581] - Diver step 5 phase RKD514L-A - Có vi bước - *Đã bán*

; 


--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 323: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 582] - Giảm tốc Harmonic mặt bích - *Đã bán*

001. Harmonic size 25 - Đường kính thân 130x130mm; Mặt bích đầu ra đường kính 90mm; Đầu vào cốt âm 14mm; Tỉ số 1/160

002. Harmonic size 25 - Đường kính thân 107x107mm; Mặt bích đầu ra đường kính 70mm; Đầu vào cốt âm 14mm; Tỉ số 1/160

; ; ; ; 


--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 580] - Vòng bi mặt bích - Đường kính thân 185mm - Đường kính mặt bích trong 140mm - Lỗ xuyên tâm 40mm - Cao 30mm - Bi con lăn tải nặng - *Đã bán*

; ; [/B]



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 324: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 583] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá 

Đính kèm 73379; Đính kèm 73380; Đính kèm 73381; Đính kèm 73382


--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## vusvus

Cụ ở đâu inbox để e cuộn keo 3m nhe cụ

----------


## khoa.address

> Cụ ở đâu inbox để e cuộn keo 3m nhe cụ


Số ĐT e ghi trong bài viết đó bác.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Xin chào mọi người

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 325: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 585] - Cặp chân đôn nhôm phay nguyên khối - Kích thước như hình 

Đính kèm 73420; Đính kèm 73421; Đính kèm 73422; Đính kèm 73423



--------o0o---------

_Hàng tồn:_



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá 

Đính kèm 73424; Đính kèm 73425; Đính kèm 73426; Đính kèm 73427



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Anh Tân lấy 3 cuộn 3M , cho anh số TK để chuyển tiền , có nhắn em bên Zalo .Thanks .TVT

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 326: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 586] - Khớp nối xịn - *Đã bán*

; 



[Mã hàng 587] - Motor ko chổi than

Đính kèm 73635; Đính kèm 73636; Đính kèm 73637; Đính kèm 73638; Đính kèm 73639




--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 585] - Cặp chân đôn nhôm phay nguyên khối - Kích thước như hình - Nặng gần 4kg/cây - Có 4 cây giống nhau - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá 

Đính kèm 73644; Đính kèm 73645; Đính kèm 73646; Đính kèm 73647



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## mrhalinhanh

tấm nhôm đưới mấy miếng đôn giá sao bác

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 327: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 588] - Người mẫu da đen SSR15 - Dài 1m - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 589] - Vòng bi mặt bích THK - Giá 400k

Đính kèm 73676; Đính kèm 73677; Đính kèm 73678



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 587] - Motor ko chổi than - Đã bán 4 cái loại 4.000RPM - Còn 1 cái 3.600RPM

; ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá 

Đính kèm 73684; Đính kèm 73685; Đính kèm 73686; Đính kèm 73687



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## mrhalinhanh

có miếng nhôm nào dày 1,5cm ko bác

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 328: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 590] - Combo trượt - Ray SR15 - Vitme fi 15 bước 10 - Hành trình 260 - Đang gắn 1 con servo lạ size 60x60mm - Combo đẹp như mộng - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 589] - Vòng bi mặt bích THK 

Đính kèm 73710; Đính kèm 73711; Đính kèm 73712



[Mã hàng 587] - Motor ko chổi than - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá 

Đính kèm 73716; Đính kèm 73717; Đính kèm 73718; Đính kèm 73719



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 329: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 591] - Giảm tốc Harmonic không độ rơ - Thân có chân đế nhôm phay nguyên khối - Kích thước đế nhôm 67x108mm - Cao tổng 58mm - Cốt vào 6mm - Cốt ra 31mm hạ bậc 14mm - Tỉ số 1/100 - *Đã bán* 

; ; ; 




--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 589] - Vòng bi mặt bích THK 

Đính kèm 73817; Đính kèm 73818; Đính kèm 73819



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá 

Đính kèm 73820; Đính kèm 73821; Đính kèm 73822; Đính kèm 73823



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 330: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 592] - Combo trượt của hãng IKO - Hành trình 400mm - Kích thước phủ bì tầm 600x120x70mm - Sử dụng ray IKO 15, mặt ray có vài chỗ bị rỉ nhưng rãnh bi sáng bóng - Vitme bước 10mm - Trượt êm mượt, ko rơ sượng - *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 589] - Vòng bi mặt bích THK - Giá 400k

Đính kèm 73838; Đính kèm 73841; Đính kèm 73842



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá - Giá 75k/01 cuộn (lấy >= 3 cuộn em bao ship chậm viettel)

Đính kèm 73843; Đính kèm 73844; Đính kèm 73845; Đính kèm 73847



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 331: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 593] - Lại về thêm 1 bộ Combo trượt của hãng IKO - Hành trình 400mm - Kích thước phủ bì tầm 600x120x70mm - Sử dụng ray IKO 15 - Vitme bước 10mm - Trượt êm mượt, ko rơ sượng -  *Đã bán*

; ; ; ; ; 




[Mã hàng 594] - Combo KR33 - Hai con trượt - Mặt bích nối hai con trượt bằng thép - Vít me bước 6mm - Mặt bích motor chuẩn servo 100W - Hành trình 190mm - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 589] - Vòng bi mặt bích THK 

Đính kèm 73940; Đính kèm 73941; Đính kèm 73942



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá 

Đính kèm 73943; Đính kèm 73944; Đính kèm 73945; Đính kèm 73946



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm* ơn!

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 332: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 595] - Bộ Motor rulo băng tải CB-016N6 & PM486FE-10-300-D-024-JD bọc cao su

Chiều dài rulo 300mm (phủ bì 340mm), đường kính thân phủ bì cao su 60mm.

Có 9 cấp tốc độ; Chạy thuận, nghịch dễ dàng; Trên driver còn nhiều chức năng khác phục vụ cho việc lập trình PLC v.v...

Driver có khả năng tự động tăng moment khi tải nặng (Trong video test khi nắm chặt rulo thì moment xoắn tự động tăng lên)

Video hoạt động:

Đính kèm 74226; Đính kèm 74229; Đính kèm 74227; Đính kèm 74228



[Mã hàng 596] - Step hai pha có hồi tiếp Ezi 56L (Motor kích thước 57x57x105mm) - Chạy gia tốc cao tránh mất bước, chức năng tưng tự Anpha step và Servo - Chạy step - dir đơn giản như step 2 phase thường, ko cần cài đặt khó khăn như servo (với những người mới chưa rành servo). Giá lại quá tốt cho việc đầu tư. - *Đã bán*

; ; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 589] - Vòng bi mặt bích THK - *Có gạch*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá 

Đính kèm 74237; Đính kèm 74238; Đính kèm 74239



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

Lâu lâu úp lên cho các mặt hàng tồn đọng mau đi ah.

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 333: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 597] - Vitme NSK fi 20mm, bước 10mm, hàng đẹp không rơ sượng, trượt êm mượt. 

Đính kèm 74740; Đính kèm 74741; Đính kèm 74742



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 595] - Bộ Motor rulo băng tải CB-016N6 & PM486FE-10-300-D-024-JD bọc cao su

Chiều dài rulo 300mm (phủ bì 340mm), đường kính thân phủ bì cao su 60mm.

Có 9 cấp tốc độ; Chạy thuận, nghịch dễ dàng; Trên driver còn nhiều chức năng khác phục vụ cho việc lập trình PLC v.v...

Driver có khả năng tự động tăng moment khi tải nặng (Trong video test khi nắm chặt rulo thì moment xoắn tự động tăng lên)

Giá 800k/1 bộ driver & rulo. Hàng có số lượng, ai cần nhiều ib ah.

Video hoạt động: 



; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá 

Đính kèm 74743; Đính kèm 74744; Đính kèm 74745



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## Hung22884

Chuc cụ chu đăt hàng nhe

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 334: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 598] - Driver tep 5 phase RKD514L-A - Có vi bước - *Đã bán*

Đính kèm 75028; Đính kèm 75029; Đính kèm 75030; Đính kèm 75031



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 597] - Vitme NSK fi 20mm, bước 10mm, hàng đẹp không rơ sượng, trượt êm mượt - *Đã bán*

Cây ngắn hành trình 330 

Cây dài hành trình 430 

Đính kèm 75032; Đính kèm 75033



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn chà bá 

Đính kèm 75034; Đính kèm 75035; Đính kèm 75036; Đính kèm 75037



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## tvn24680

Bác để em cây visme 2010 dài nhé

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 335: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 599] - Bộ đế xoay sử dụng step Syn 2 phase, kéo qua dây đai răng và nhông kim loại, tỉ số truyền ko rõ, quay tay tới lui cực chuẩn xác hầu như ko cảm nhận được độ rơ - *Đã xong*

; , ; ; ; 



[Mã hàng 600] - Driver 2 phase - *Đã bán*

; ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn 30m

Đính kèm 76552; Đính kèm 76553; Đính kèm 76554; Đính kèm 76555



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## cuplit

Anh có nhôm hình 8080 dày k ạ?

----------

khoa.address

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 336: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 601] - Driver 05 phase Vexta mini tháo máy.

Loại 1,4A - *Đã bán*

Loại 0,75A - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 602] - Cảm biến quá nhiệt - Giá 300k/65 cái

; 



[Mã hàng 603] - Khớp nối khí xoay chống rối 4 đường khí - *Đã bán*

; ; 




--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn 30m

Đính kèm 76824; Đính kèm 76825; Đính kèm 76826; Đính kèm 76827



---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Sheet 337: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



--------o0o---------

*Hàng mới:*



[Mã hàng 604] - Driver 05 phase - Dòng max 1,4A - Có vi bước - Chạy Step/Dir - *Đã bán*

; ; 



[Mã hàng 605] - Anpha step - Hàng xịn này thì ko cần quảng cáo - Đủ giắc tín hiệu 36pin - Motor đã tháo bỏ thắng - *Đã bán*

, ; 



--------o0o---------

*Hàng tồn:*



[Mã hàng 584] - Keo hai mặt 3M siêu xịn, siêu dính, siêu rẻ cho một cuộn 30m - Giá 75k/01 cuộn (lấy >= 3 cuộn em bao ship chậm viettel) - Hàng có số lượng nhiều

; ; 


---------o0o---------

*Xin thương lượng trực tiếp nếu thấy giá chưa hợp lý ah. Cảm ơn!*

----------


## khoa.address

*Trang 338: CNC Mini Shop xin cập nhật hàng mới và thay giá hàng tồn ah!*



-------- o0o ---------

*Hàng mới:*


[Mã hàng 606] - Driver 05 phase RKD514L-C - Dòng max 1,4A - Có vi bước - Chạy bước / Dir - Giá 350k/1 cái

;
;
;
;
;




-------- o0o ---------

*Hàng tồn:*


--------- o0o ---------

*Zalo liên hệ:*

----------

